# A la recherche des sacs pour MacBook 13"



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

Je vous invite à poster ici vos trouvailles sur les différents sacs disponibles pour le MacBook 13".

De même si vous avez déjà achetez un sac pour votre MacBook, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre sentiment le concernant, et à indiquer également où vous l'avez acheté.

Pour ce que j'ai trouvé (mais je n'ai encore rien acheté):

Sacs:

- STM Small Alley 13,3": http://www.standardtm.com.au/smallalley
- Brenthaven Edge I Black: http://brenthaven.com/catalog-edge-i-black.html
- Booq Folee XS: http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=437
- Booq Mamba S: http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=441
- Booq Python XM [system] (Sac + Sleeve): http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=457
- Booq Boa XM [system] (Sac + Sleeve): http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=366
- Booq Folee XM [system] (Sac + Sleeve): http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=443
- MacCase Messenger (Sac+Sleeve): http://www.mac-case.com/MacCase%20Messenger.htm

Sleeves (second skins like):

- SFBags Sleeves: http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm
- Booq Viper XS2: http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=1409
- Bitolithic Sleeves: http://www.bitolithic.com/bags/index.htm
- MacCase Sleeves: http://www.mac-case.com/MacCase%20Sleeves.htm
- Be.ez LaRobe:  Bientôt dispo chez MacTribu

Malheureusement ces sacs et sleeves semblent encore difficiles à trouver dans les magasins de notre chère France.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Juin 2006)

je cherche une housse pour mon macbook mais je voudrai protéger le capot même pendant l'utilisation de l'ordinateur (style housse qui s'ouvre en même temps que l'ordi avec des maintiens élastiques) je crois avoir vu cela sur un site mais je ne le retrouve pas ....le capot est super beau mais il est sensible aux rayures.


----------



## butok (6 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai acheter le La robe (bon pour un macbook pro, mais ca dois pas etre vraiment different) et je ne peux que dire du bien de c petit sac: 
1) Il est vraiment beau (noir et orange pour moi)
     avec meme les fermoire de la fermeture éclaire arrondi pour s'adapter parfaitement a la position naturel des mains. (ca sert strictement a rien, mais ca m'as vraiement fait halluciner. et c'est clairement la classe américaine ...)

2) Il colle bien le portable et amortie vraiment pas mal de choc (y a une texture spéciale tres étrange d'ailleurs)


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Juin 2006)

butok a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai acheter le La robe (bon pour un macbook pro, mais ca dois pas etre vraiment different) et je ne peux que dire du bien de c petit sac:
> 1) Il est vraiment beau (noir et orange pour moi)
> avec meme les fermoire de la fermeture éclaire arrondi pour s'adapter parfaitement a la position naturel des mains. (ca sert strictement a rien, mais ca m'as vraiement fait halluciner. et c'est clairement la classe américaine ...)
> 
> 2) Il colle bien le portable et amortie vraiment pas mal de choc (y a une texture spéciale tres étrange d'ailleurs)



c'est vrai que j'aime beaucoups cette "larobe" mais j'aimerai surtout protéger le capot  
j'ai vu sur un site un protège capot en silicone ? il faut que je recherche où j'ai vu ça ? je crois  sur un site aux usa ?


----------



## peteskwal (6 Juin 2006)

sandrine, je comprend... moi aussi je voulais la meme chose. 
Pour mon ibook, j'avais une crumpler school hymn. Elle s'ouvre en entier mais s'abime un peu, c'est donc pas terrible.

Mais ca peu marcher tout de meme .


----------



## )Tit( (6 Juin 2006)

Je voulais savoir, par exemple, si je met mon macbook (futur) dans un larobe et que je le met ensuite dans une vrai sacoche pour 15" (que j'ai déjà chez moi) , serait-il bien protégé pour les voyage?? Pasque je n'ai vraiment pas envie de racheter une sacoche!!


----------



## mistergyom (6 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai que les étuis larobe sont très beaux mais on ne sait pas y mettre le cable secteur ainsi que d'éventuel autres accesoires du style dvd et souris.
C'est bien ça ou je me trompe ? :rose:


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai acheté le "La robe" en gris et fermeture turquoise, et j'en suis content.
La matière rappelle celle des combi de plongée.
On peut le mettre dans un sac à dos, et ça protège très bien le portable.


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juin 2006)

[/URL]





			
				peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> sandrine, je comprend... moi aussi je voulais la meme chose.
> Pour mon ibook, j'avais une crumpler school hymn. Elle s'ouvre en entier mais s'abime un peu, c'est donc pas terrible.
> Mais ca peu marcher tout de meme .



Info
J'ai une crumpler scholl hymm 12" et je viens de mesurer ses dimensions intérieures:
Largeur : 300mm maximun!!
Profondeur :  240mm maximun!!!!!

Le macbook fait 
Largeur : 325 mm
Profondeur : 227 mm

donc impossible de l'utiliser pour un macbook13"

Mais la version 15" fonctionnerait .... c'est un excellent étui qui s'ouvre complèment et qui ne nécessite donc pas de retirer à chaque fois son mac à chaque usage

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/DSCN9971redim.jpg


.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté le "La robe" en gris et fermeture turquoise, et j'en suis content.
> La matière rappelle celle des combi de plongée.
> On peut le mettre dans un sac à dos, et ça protège très bien le portable.


 
Tu as acheté ou t'as la robe pour ton macbook 13 ?


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as acheté ou t'as la robe pour ton macbook 13 ?



Regarde le titre de mon post : J'ai un MacBook Pro. C'est un 15".

Je l'ai acheté chez IRC, un apple center à Paris (Mackie )


----------



## )Tit( (6 Juin 2006)

Pas de réponse pour moi? tant pis merci quand même!


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponse pour moi? tant pis merci quand même!



J'ai pas bien capté ta couéchione


----------



## )Tit( (6 Juin 2006)

Oui excuse c'était pas très très clair, effet voila j'ai déjà une sacoche 15" chez moi, et j'aimerais savoir si j'achète un lorobe 13" (pasque sa me conviendrait pour les petits voyages!) ben je pourrais mettre le macbook dans le larobe dans la fameuse sacoche 15"  difficile à expliquer...j'éspère que ta compris sinon je passe au dessin...lol


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Oui excuse c'était pas très très clair, effet voila j'ai déjà une sacoche 15" chez moi, et j'aimerais savoir si j'achète un lorobe 13" (pasque sa me conviendrait pour les petits voyages!) ben je pourrais mettre le macbook dans le larobe dans la fameuse sacoche 15"  difficile à expliquer...j'éspère que ta compris sinon je passe au dessin...lol




Le Larobe protège très bien le portable. Après que tu le mettes dans une sacoche, un sac a dos, ou ce que tu veux, a mon avis ça posera pas de problème...  

En espérant avoir été plus clair que toi


----------



## )Tit( (6 Juin 2006)

Oui merci beaucoup et encore désoolé...
je quitte alors


----------



## martinette (6 Juin 2006)

acheté une sacoche case logic pour 13 pouces à la fnac. ça rentre et il y a des poches pour la télécommande et les cd, mais pas trop pour l'adaptateur.
40 euros et pas très beau mais j'ai pas cherché trop loin, je voulais le protéger!:love:


----------



## Lamar (6 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je vous invite à poster ici vos trouvailles sur les différents sacs disponibles pour le MacBook 13".
> 
> De même si vous avez déjà achetez un sac pour votre MacBook, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre sentiment le concernant, et à indiquer également où vous l'avez acheté.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup Frodon pour l'ouverture de ce fil et pour les liens que tu donnes. Je retiens particulièrement les deux ci dessus qui me plaisent beaucoup. Malheureusement ils sont tous les deux en pré-commande, donc cela va être difficile de faire un retour d'expérience. A noter que le MacCase propose une housse pour 14" en attendant l'apparition de la 13" et ce gratuitement si tu pré-commande la 13. C'est tentant 
En tout cas, Frodon, excellente idée (ce qui confirme ce que je disais l'autre jour sur la qualité de tes messages que j'apprécie particulièrement :love

Edit : aie aie aie, les frais de port chez MacCase : 40 $ (par contre ça reste à 40 quelque soit la quantité de sacs commandés, une commande groupée permettrait de réduire les coûts ). Par contre chez Brenthaven ils ont l'air de livrer gratuitement, ça m'étonne. Je vous tiens au courant (si ça vous intéresse, bien sûr )


----------



## corloane (6 Juin 2006)

En même temps ils disent que la Larobe 13 sera dispo mi-juin, on est le 6... 
merci Frodon pour les infos!


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

Merci frodon pour ce fil

Perso, aprés avoir tourné un peu pour voir ce qui allait se faire, je vais sans doute opter soit pour le *13* soit pour le *vertigo 15* que je trouve bien sympa et dans lequel le 13 tiendra nickel...

Ou alors un sac à dos de chez *Comuta*

L'idée pour moi est d'avoir un sac dans lequel il est bien protégé et où je puisse également emporter alim, DDE 2,5" et autre conneries. Et tant qu'à faire ceinture et bretelle, dans un sac 14 ou 15, le macbook + sa second skin y trouveront logement sans soucis.

Sinon, dans le genre housse bien délire y'a *Foofbag*


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juin 2006)

Les housses foofbag ( http://foofbag.com/) c'est du sérieux ? 
Car la housse Giraffe ca me dis bien


----------



## amir (8 Juin 2006)

moi j'ai un sac hellolulu gris et vert jaune, il est tout doux pour la coque et tres pratique pour le transporter partout...

en plus ya des poches a l'interieur pour ranger chargeur telephone et cables


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

Le larobe 13" sera dispo sur Amazon.fr la ou j'ai commandé le modele pour mon powerbook 12".


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le larobe 13" sera dispo sur Amazon.fr la ou j'ai commandé le modele pour mon powerbook 12".




Dsl j'ai pas trouvé!


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Merci frodon pour ce fil
> 
> Perso, aprés avoir tourné un peu pour voir ce qui allait se faire, je vais sans doute opter soit pour le *13* soit pour le *vertigo 15* que je trouve bien sympa et dans lequel le 13 tiendra nickel...
> 
> ...



Ou on peut acheter le vertigo 15'? T'es sur que la macbook ne ce balladera pas trop dedans?


----------



## PYDesign (8 Juin 2006)

quelqu'un sait si on peut acheter les sacs hellolulu en ligne? ils sont trop terribles


----------



## Fondug (8 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ou on peut acheter le vertigo 15'? T'es sur que la macbook ne ce balladera pas trop dedans?



Dans un apple center, sur leur site, y'a la liste des revendeurs.

Pour la taille, je ne sais pas, mais l'idée, c'est ptêt second skin + vertigo


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Dans un apple center, sur leur site, y'a la liste des revendeurs.
> 
> Pour la taille, je ne sais pas, mais l'idée, c'est ptêt second skin + vertigo



Je craque pr cette sacoche, ya de la place dedans et elle est pas trop cher, j'espère que mon macbook tiendra bien dedans sinon jmen prend à toi!


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

Woa l'aut' hééé !


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Nan mais tinquiète la taille à l'air detre ok par rapport à celle du macbook, j'ai vérifié... sera un peu plus grand mais d'un coté c'est pas un mal il sera moins compressé. Jviens de le commander sur lapple store. Mais si tt va bien taura des points dysco. 
Enfin voilà le nouveau logement de mon mac book:


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Woa l'aut' hééé !



Au fait félicitations pr la barre des 1000 msgs. Tu commence à devenir un vieux de macG


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

Ah ben merde, j'avais même pas fait gaffe. Par contre, je compte sur toi pour nous dire comment ça s'passe avec le vertigo, j'pense que je vais commander aussi...


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Pas de souci, il devrait etre chez moi ds la semaine prochaine!


----------



## Aenelia (9 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> http://www.mac-case.com/MacCase Messenger.htm
> 
> Sleeves (second skins like):
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm
> - Booq Viper XS2: http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=1409



Exactement ce qu'il me faut !


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci, il devrait etre chez moi ds la semaine prochaine!


 
En même temps, quand tu regardes les dimension du vertigo, y'a pas de crainte... 
3.42 x 35.7 x 25.9 cm

Le macbook fait 2.75 x 32.5 x 22.7, ca va aller nikel...

Sinon, j'aime bcp *celle là*, en vente aussi sur l'apple store à 70 euros et on vous rend 5 centimes. Elle est moins "près du corps" que le vertigo mais elle permet de mettre dans le même sac tout le bordel qui va avec : disque dur 2.5", APN...

Edit : y'a eu un bleme sur le lien, maintenant c'était bon, ça pointait sur un modèle moche, mais moche....


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Oui j'aime bien aussi, mais je préfère l'estetique de la vertigo. Mais coté place il est clair que tu peux tt mettre dedans. J'espère que ds le vertigo les cables tiendront, j'ai vu quil y une pochette pr mon ipod, c'est ça qui ma un peu décidé.


----------



## Lamar (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tinquiète la taille à l'air detre ok par rapport à celle du macbook, j'ai vérifié... sera un peu plus grand mais d'un coté c'est pas un mal il sera moins compressé. Jviens de le commander sur lapple store. Mais si tt va bien taura des points dysco.
> Enfin voilà le nouveau logement de mon mac book:



Salut à tous,

c'est vrai que cette sacoche est très jolie, mais je me demande si le côté je mets un étui seconde peau et une sacoche, ça fait pas un peu style ceinture et bretelles 
Plus sérieusement je me posais la question du sytème de fermeture, comment se ferme-t-elle pour être aussi mince ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Je te dirai ça la semaine prochaine!


----------



## Lamar (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je te dirai ça la semaine prochaine!



Ok, merci


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Ma pochette Vertigo a été expédié(ça été plus rapide que le macbook ) elle devrait arriver au maximun le 14juin. Je vous mettrai des photos pr que vs voez le tt!


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juin 2006)

voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur ebay.com : pas mal ?
pour macbook et à 24 dollars


----------



## misterbizz (10 Juin 2006)

bonsoir a tous je sais pas si vous en avais deja parlé dans d'autres post mais il y a une boite australienne qui fait des sacs et sacoches tres sympas (a mon gout) je fais un peu d economie et je m en prend un 
si quelqu un est interessé Crumpler Bags
salut


----------



## JordiX (10 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous je sais pas si vous en avais deja parlé dans d'autres post mais il y a une boite australienne qui fait des sacs et sacoches tres sympas (a mon gout) je fais un peu d economie et je m en prend un
> si quelqu un est interessé Crumpler Bags
> salut



Mais en a tu trouvé pour le macbook? c'est à dire 13,3" ?
Si oui, lequel? le site étant assez "original", la recherche y est assez difficile.


----------



## Lamar (11 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui parle un peu anglais, voici un lien vers un forum qui aborde le même sujet, avec des liens, des photos et des commentaires. A voir.

Et un lien vers un site perso qui permet de trouver de nombreux sites de fabricants.


----------



## stubborn (11 Juin 2006)

bon pour ceux qui attendent impatiemment les skins pour Macbook, voila, elles sont annoncées pour le 25 juin, ici


----------



## stubborn (11 Juin 2006)

on pour ceux qui attendent impatiemment les skins pour Macbook, voila, elles sont annoncées pour le 25 juin, ici


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai reçu avec deux jours davance!!! 
Voici un ptit descriptif avec photos:
La poche pour lordinateur est bien matelassé, le macbook tient bien dedans, les velcros à linterieur sont completement réglable avec des scratchs ce qui permet dadapter pr nimporte quelle taille dordinateur, il y a un peu despace sur les cotés mais riend e bien génant, en tt cas le macbook ne se ballade pas ds la poche si vous avez bien réglé les velcros. 
Au niveau des autres poches, il yen a trois petites qui peuvent accueillir Ipod, téléphone...
Deux avec des fermetures éclair: une grande et une petite. et deux autres grandes poches qui peuvent accueillir cable, magasine.
Ce que j'aime c'est le fait qu'il soit compact, élégant(se marie super bien avec le macbook blanc), et que fermé il ne fait pas spécifiquement sac dordinteur(pr la fauche à larraché c'est mieux...).
Le détails qui me gène pr l'instant c'est le vlcros scratch ds la poche de l'ordi qui j'espère ne fera pas de rayure sur mon belle ordi.
En résumé si vous cherché un sac sympa celui là est parfait! Un grand merci à Fondug qui m'a aidé à trouver ce sac!


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Juin 2006)

FELICITATION   il est super beau ce sac :love: 
quant à moi, j'attends avec impatience la sortie de larobe de be-ez.....qui n'est toujours pas sortie :mouais:


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2006)

Et le système de fermeture ? En tout cas il a l'air sympa ce sac. Mais la dernière photo donne l'impression qu'il reste beaucoup de place sur les côtés du macbook, non ? Le mac tu le mets "debout" dans le sac ?


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai reçu avec deux jours davance!!!
> Voici un ptit descriptif avec photos:
> La poche pour lordinateur est bien matelassé, le macbook tient bien dedans, les velcros à linterieur sont completement réglable avec des scratchs ce qui permet dadapter pr nimporte quelle taille dordinateur, il y a un peu despace sur les cotés mais riend e bien génant, en tt cas le macbook ne se ballade pas ds la poche si vous avez bien réglé les velcros.
> Au niveau des autres poches, il yen a trois petites qui peuvent accueillir Ipod, téléphone...
> ...


 
Super !

Juste une question, tu penses que l'on peut mettre en plus un APN et un disque dur 2.5" ou ça va faire trop ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et le système de fermeture ? En tout cas il a l'air sympa ce sac. Mais la dernière photo donne l'impression qu'il reste beaucoup de place sur les côtés du macbook, non ? Le mac tu le mets "debout" dans le sac ?




Tu voies le ".e" noir, c'est un scratch. Sinon c'est vrai qu'il reste de la place sur les cotés en le mettant debout... mais avec les velcros il ne bouge plus.


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> 
> Juste une question, tu penses que l'on peut mettre en plus un APN et un disque dur 2.5" ou ça va faire trop ?



J'ai une question conne c'est quoi un APN? Sinon pour le disque dur 2,5 ça tient sans problème ds les poches à fermetures éclaires. Deplus vu que le sac est très compact, il risque pas de se ballader.


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> 
> Juste une question, tu penses que l'on peut mettre en plus un APN et un disque dur 2.5" ou ça va faire trop ?



J'ai une question conne c'est quoi un APN? Sinon pour le disque dur 2,5 ça tient sans problème ds les poches à fermetures éclaires. Deplus vu que le sac est très compact, il risque pas de se ballader.


----------



## brunol (13 Juin 2006)

Appareil Photo Numérique...


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

En fait, l'APN, c'est un peu plus épais qu'un disque 2.5" et l'idée pour moi et de pouvoir mettre le MB, les cables et l'apn dans un meme sac, ça évite de multiplier les trucs à porter. Pi j'aime bien les sacs dans lesquels on peut mettre plein d'bordel...

J'pense que je vais rester *là-dessus* mais merci d'avoir servi de cobaye pour tes premières impressions


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Si c'est un petit (genre le mien: power shoot A520) ça tient ds la poche à fermeture éclaire. Par contre un reflexe c'est mort!


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En fait, l'APN, c'est un peu plus épais qu'un disque 2.5" et l'idée pour moi et de pouvoir mettre le MB, les cables et l'apn dans un meme sac, ça évite de multiplier les trucs à porter. Pi j'aime bien les sacs dans lesquels on peut mettre plein d'bordel...
> 
> J'pense que je vais rester *là-dessus* mais merci d'avoir servi de cobaye pour tes premières impressions




De rien   ... J'espère avoir bien tt dit et que tu seras aussi satisfait que moi!


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un petit (genre le mien: power shoot A520) ça tient ds la poche à fermeture éclaire. Par contre un reflexe c'est mort!


 
Oui, même format (A700). Merci de l'info.


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Est ce que la solutin sac eastpack + larobe ca peu le faire ?

vivement que les larobe sortent ...


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

Franchement je pense que oui!


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juin 2006)

JordiX a dit:
			
		

> Mais en a tu trouvé pour le macbook? c'est à dire 13,3" ?
> Si oui, lequel? le site étant assez "original", la recherche y est assez difficile.


Il existe le modèle 14"GIMP sur le site de Crumpler spécialement prévu pour le 13.3"
Superbe fabrication 

Pour le voir :
- allez sur le site http://www.crumplereurope.com/2.0/site.html
- cliquez en bas à gauche sur "products" puis sur "laptop"
- cliquez ensuite sur la flamme à droite jusqu'à atteindre la photo de la GIMP 14"
- cliquez sur la miniature et ensuite en bas sur "view 1-2-3" pour en voir la qualité de la fabrication


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Il y a aussi les sacs tom bihn...

http://www.tombihn.com


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il existe le modèle 14"GIMP sur le site de Crumpler spécialement prévu pour le 13.3"
> Superbe fabrication
> 
> Pour le voir :
> ...


 
C'est pas trop grand le 14" ?


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop grand le 14" ?


c'est pour un 14" pas pour un 13.3 surtout pour un format panoramique


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour un 14" pas pour un 13.3 surtout pour un format panoramique


 
Ben j'hesite jo 6466 dis :



> Il existe le modèle 14"GIMP sur le site de Crumpler spécialement prévu pour le 13.3"


 
qui croire ?


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'hesite jo 6466 dis :
> 
> 
> 
> qui croire ?


t'a qu'à regarder les modeles pour 17". Il y a un modele 17" et un 17" wide, pareil pour le 15". Le 14" est en un seul modele, sans doute destiné à l'Ibook 14"

be ez en fait bientôt : http://mactribu.fr/index.shtml?menu=2091&id=2113&entree=1&c1=11&c2=6


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai commandé une http://wrappers.typepad.com/ipod/apple_macbook_sleeve/index.html

sinon il y a des be ez en envoi le 15juin sur ebay.co.uk


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

et chez apple, ils n'en vendent pas encore? j'aimerais autant l'acheter dans un apple center, histoire de l'avoir vu en vrai et de pas me tromper dans la taille!


----------



## xao85 (14 Juin 2006)

La vertigo que j'ai acheté est disponible en apple center.


----------



## oscarito (14 Juin 2006)

Celui là me tente pas mal : http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_bagclassic.html

la fiche dit que le compartiment ordinateur fait 357 x 259 x 34.2 mm. Sachant que le Macbook fait 325x227x27,5 mm, ca devrait coller bien, non ? quelqu'un l'a déja testé ? Il est à -30 % sur l'applestore à 69 euros.

petit message perso : Frodon, si tu me lis, on se connait et on même déja bossé ensemble


----------



## oscarito (14 Juin 2006)

ou alors, dans le genre rigolo et discret, il y a ca :

http://www.ebags.co.uk/boblbee/peoples_delite_executive_hardshell_backpack_discontinued_colors/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=69137

compartiment ordinateur 33x23x5cm, soldé à 50 % sur des couleurs dont personne ne veut


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

oscarito a dit:
			
		

> petit message perso : Frodon, si tu me lis, on se connait et on même déja bossé ensemble



Ouah c'est toi sam gamegee ?!!  
signé gandalf :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'hesite jo 6466 dis :
> 
> 
> 
> qui croire ?


voici les dimensions de la 14" grimp

Crumpler The Gimp 14" orange
Sac néoprène pour ordinateur portable, protège des chocs et des rayures
Dimensions intérieures : 320 x 34 x 259 mm
Garantie 1 an

le macbook
325 x 28 x 227
donc c'est ok il entre et vous avez même une petite zone libre pour les écouteurs, l'oreillette et la clé usb comme je l'avais avec ma Crumpler et mon PB12 







L'avantage du grimp comme je l'avais déjà constaté avec ma crumpler 12" est que le couvercle du sac s'ouvre complètement ... pas besoin de le tirer dehors chaque fois avec les risques de chutes que cela comporte


.


----------



## chlipounii (15 Juin 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> voici les dimensions de la 14" grimp
> 
> Crumpler The Gimp 14" orange
> Sac néoprène pour ordinateur portable, protège des chocs et des rayures
> ...



heu il manque pas 5mm dans la largeur??  
je sais bien que 5mm c'est pas grand chose, mais si c'est vraiment limite, et qu'on doit forcer un peu ca risque d'endommager le macbook non?
c'est dommage parceque j'aimerai vraiment beaucoup une grimp pour mon blackbook :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Chez Tom Bihn, tu peux t'acheter le Brain cell taille 6, specialement concu pour les ordinateurs 13", avec 6 couleurs au choix, pour $ 50 (environ 40 euros)...

Sinon tu as le soft cell taille 6, meme principe, mais seulement $30...

Au mois de juillet, il y aura aussi l'archetype qui sera dispo...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Juin 2006)

chlipounii a dit:
			
		

> heu il manque pas 5mm dans la largeur??
> je sais bien que 5mm c'est pas grand chose, mais si c'est vraiment limite, et qu'on doit forcer un peu ca risque d'endommager le macbook non?
> c'est dommage parceque j'aimerai vraiment beaucoup une grimp pour mon blackbook :love:


Pas forcément car chez Crumpler on force un peut trop vers le BAS

Ma Crumpler 12" est donnée pour "285x230" et en réalité elle fait "300x240" ... alors je pense vraiment qu'il n'y aura aucun problème!


----------



## maxlall (16 Juin 2006)

Si ca peut vous aider...

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1640372&SID=041cace9%2D59c7%2Dbcf0%2D0d40%2Df428a10effe0&UID=054f4578c%2D699d%2D8582%2D340c%2De70194468378&AID=&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=170620060924&Tab=5&SeenTabs=

dans les avis utilisateurs, un utilisateur dit que cela convient parfaitement pour un 13,3 (bon sony ok!  )


----------



## oscarito (17 Juin 2006)

Bon, aujourd'hui en me promenant dans un magasin de vêtements Muji (47 r Francs Bourgeois 75004 Paris http://www.muji.fr/), j'ai decouvert plein de sacs tous très sympas et pas chers.

J'ai acheté celui là, qui convient parfaitement au macbook :

Voir la pièce jointe 10992

Voir la pièce jointe 10993

Voir la pièce jointe 10994


Ce sac comprend :

deux compartiements principaux :
un avec un zip qui descend sur les cotés jusqu'à la base du sac et des poches interieures
un avec une grande poche suplémentaire interieure fermant par zip, et un "sleeve" extractible rattaché au sac à l'interieur par scratch. Cette poche contient le macbook

Des poignées, deux grandes poches en facades dont une fermant par zip, une lanière ajustable, et surtout le truc qui m'a seduit : *des bretelles de sac à dos qui "s'eclipsent" tout en restant solidaires du sac *en les rangeant dans une poche fermant à cet effet. On peut donc "sortir" ou "ranger" les bretelles en deux secondes : tres pratique 

Elle est pas vilaine esthetiquement et la taille convient parfaitement au macbook + quelques accessoires.

Quand à la qualité, ba ca à l'air bien, faudra voir sur la durée.

prix : 40 euros


----------



## shampoovictim (17 Juin 2006)

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1839052&OrderInSession=1&Mn=6&SID=b5b8e811-dbaf-a62c-3cd1-528d92e0e8a5&TTL=180620062309&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=2&UID=0ca7226cd-2cb6-ad7f-3343-b5c8b2e03815&Fr=4

Celle ci est impeccable, le macbook rentre parfaitement dedans, pas chère et de bonne facture. pour les pressés qui viennent de recevoir leur MB


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Juin 2006)

shampoovictim a dit:
			
		

> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1839052&OrderInSession=1&Mn=6&SID=b5b8e811-dbaf-a62c-3cd1-528d92e0e8a5&TTL=180620062309&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=2&UID=0ca7226cd-2cb6-ad7f-3343-b5c8b2e03815&Fr=4
> 
> Celle ci est impeccable, le macbook rentre parfaitement dedans, pas chère et de bonne facture. pour les pressés qui viennent de recevoir leur MB


dommage qu'elle ne s'ouvre pas complètement ... :rose:


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juin 2006)

avez vous une notion de sortie de larobe be-ez aujourd'hui ?
QUAND EST CE QU'ILS VONT NOUS LA SORTIR !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2006)

A force d'attendre et d'attendre, j'ai commander une autre .


----------



## JordiX (20 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> avez vous une notion de sortie de larobe be-ez aujourd'hui ?
> QUAND EST CE QU'ILS VONT NOUS LA SORTIR !!!!!!!:love:



Moi je viens de l'acheter aujourd'hui chez iconcept à Toulouse, ils en avaient 2 en rayon! 
Que la housse noire et blanche parcontre.

Elle est pas mal, mê^mê si je croyais qu'elle ressemblerai d'avantage à la housse second skin de tucano (celle pour powerbook 12").
Sinon elle est très bien rembourée et le macbook rentre parfaitement. Je trouve parcontre qu'il y a un jeu de 1cm, mais ce n'est pas très génant.
Le parroies de la housse font 5 mm d'épaisseur est sont en polyuréthane.

Voilà pour l'info


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juin 2006)

c'est bien la be-ez spéciale macbook ??:rateau:


----------



## JordiX (20 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien la be-ez spéciale macbook ??:rateau:



Biensûr, il y a bien marqué Macbook 13,3".
J'ai bien fait attention à ça, je ne voulai pas repartir avec le modèle pour ibook  
Ils les ont recu hier.


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juin 2006)

JordiX a dit:
			
		

> Biensûr, il y a bien marqué Macbook 13,3".
> J'ai bien fait attention à ça, je ne voulai pas repartir avec le modèle pour ibook
> Ils les ont recu hier.



merci   malheureusement je ne pourrais l'acheter que sur le net car là où j'habite .....
je rêve de la be-ez verte :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> merci   malheureusement je ne pourrais l'acheter que sur le net car là où j'habite .....
> je rêve de la be-ez verte :love:


un "forumeur" l'a trouvé sur toulouse...


----------



## JordiX (21 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> merci   malheureusement je ne pourrais l'acheter que sur le net car là où j'habite .....
> je rêve de la be-ez verte :love:



T'habites où si ce n'est pas indiscret?


----------



## gobrain (21 Juin 2006)

Personne n'a trouvé la tucan en france? de préférence dans une boutique en ligne...


----------



## schumif (21 Juin 2006)

Hello à tous!!!

Ce serait possible que vous mettiez quelques photos. J'hésite en effet entre la Tucano Microfiber et la Be.Ez.

Pour ceux que ca interrese, j'ai trouvé deux tests:

http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/534/la_robe_de_be_ez/

http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006/04/23/189-test-microfiber-second-skin



MErci d'avance


----------



## MikeYx (21 Juin 2006)

hummmm il est beau le TUCANO
si mon deuxième macbook est nikel je crois que je vais craquer


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juin 2006)

JordiX a dit:
			
		

> T'habites où si ce n'est pas indiscret?



j'habite dans le nord de la France à Soissons dans l'Aisne


----------



## JordiX (21 Juin 2006)

Voici, comme demandé, quelques photos de larobe be-ez avec mon macbook noir!  
















Vous voyez ici qu'il y a un peu de jeux. La housse est un poil plus profonde. Mais une fois fermée, le macbook ne se ballade pas. Contrairement à la housse second skin pour powerbook que j'avais s'adaptait parfaitement à la taille de mon PB 12.






La voici avec le macbook dedans.






Cette housse augmente la taille du macbook de 1 cm de chaque côté, au moins. Vu de l'extérieur on a l'impression de transporter un 15". Mais la housse est vraiment rigide, je pense qu'elle protège beaucoup mieux le mac que les housses second skin en néoprène.

Voilà pour les photos


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

moi je viens de me prendre celle ci aujourd'hui dans une boutique IC. Nickel et tres belle finition 





La matiere est plus rigide que cellel d'une skin effectivement, on perd un peu en compacité, mais on gagne en sureté


----------



## schumif (21 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ces photos. PAr contre, j'aurai une question:
Du fait que la housse est en polyuréthane, elle est plus rigide. Est ce que vous remarquez qu'elle celle ci se déforme sous l'action de vos mains, comme c'est précisé dans l'article de mac4ever.
Merci d'avance. J'hésite en effet fortement entre les deux houses.

Bye


----------



## JordiX (22 Juin 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour ces photos. PAr contre, j'aurai une question:
> Du fait que la housse est en polyuréthane, elle est plus rigide. Est ce que vous remarquez qu'elle celle ci se déforme sous l'action de vos mains, comme c'est précisé dans l'article de mac4ever.
> Merci d'avance. J'hésite en effet fortement entre les deux houses.
> 
> Bye



Oui, elle se déforme et les traces des doigts restent marquées quelques secondes. Mais le matériau a un effet mémoire et celui-ci récupère totalement sa forme originale.
Elle protège vraiment bien le mac.
Je pense que si vous l'achetez vous ne serez pas decu


----------



## schumif (22 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup de la réponse. Si la house reprend sa forme initiale après l'utilisation c'est parfait.
Merci pour ces impressions


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Juin 2006)

elle est dispo ou en attente de livraison (selon la couleur) sur le site de CLG  
j'attends que la verte soit dispo pour la commander


----------



## gobrain (22 Juin 2006)

merci pour l'info, j'en ai prit une bleu


----------



## arthur74 (23 Juin 2006)

il y a des Be-ez La Robe pour MacBook 13" Noir/blanc  de disponible sur http://www.fnac.com


----------



## iBapt (23 Juin 2006)

Le LaRobe est pas mal, mais j'attends ça: http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg
Alors?


----------



## EcoFlex (23 Juin 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Le LaRobe est pas mal, mais j'attends ça: http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg
> Alors?



Pareil pour moi


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juin 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi



ce sera un sac ..je pense....pas une housse


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juin 2006)

j'ai vu cette housse crumpler the gimp &#224; la fnac digitale cet am : elle est extra ; h&#233;las elle existe en 12 et 14'. pensez vous qu'ils pourraient en sortir une en 13'3 pour le macbook ?


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu cette housse crumpler the gimp à la fnac digitale cet am : elle est extra ; hélas elle existe en 12 et 14'. pensez vous qu'ils pourraient en sortir une en 13'3 pour le macbook ?


Je crois avoir vu quelque part que c'etait prevu


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Juin 2006)

J'y ai justement jet&#233; un oeil tout &#224; l'heure, dans une FNAC, parce que quand j'ai demand&#233; s'ils avaient re&#231;u ou allaient recevoir les housses pour MacBook ils m'ont orient&#233; vers les housses pour 14'', mais en avouant bien s&#251;r qu'il y aurait "un peu de jeu"...
Franchement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre encore un petit peu.
Et je trouve peu professionnel d'essayer de me fourguer, en attendant, une housse dans laquelle mon MacBook va flotter, alors que justement (enfin, il me semble) il importe, pour qu'il soit bien prot&#233;g&#233;, que son petit anorak soit pile-poil &#224; sa taille.
&#192; mon avis, il n'y a plus beaucoup &#224; patienter, et en attendant je vais me contenter de ranger mon MacBook dans un sac en plastique (pour le prot&#233;ger des rayures), apr&#232;s avoir tapiss&#233; le fond de mon sac &#224; dos d'une &#233;charpe pli&#233;e (pour le prot&#233;ger des chocs).

Mais moi aussi j'ai h&#226;te de voir arriver des housses Be-ez ou Crumpler &#224; la bonne taille, et je trouve un peu dommage que de tels articles n'aient pas &#233;t&#233; dispo en m&#234;me temps que les machines, m&#234;me si je comprends un peu les raisons de cet &#233;tat de fait.


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juin 2006)

....alors, je vais encore patienter !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Juin 2006)

...et puis j'ai donn&#233; &#224; mon MacBook un nom f&#233;minin, c'est p't'&#234;tre pour &#231;a que je veux &#234;tre s&#251;r de lui trouver un costume qui soit bien ajust&#233;.


----------



## arthur74 (25 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai justement jeté un oeil tout à l'heure, dans une FNAC, parce que quand j'ai demandé s'ils avaient reçu ou allaient recevoir les housses pour MacBook ils m'ont orienté vers les housses pour 14'', mais en avouant bien sûr qu'il y aurait "un peu de jeu"...
> Mais moi aussi j'ai hâte de voir arriver des housses Be-ez ou Crumpler à la bonne taille, et je trouve un peu dommage que de tels articles n'aient pas été dispo en même temps que les machines.



Les housse Be-ez La Robe pour MacBook 13" Noir/blanc ou Rose sont disponible à la FNAC via leur site, ICI

Expedié sous 24 h ...


----------



## MacEskis (25 Juin 2006)

Comment la Fnac peut-elle vendre des housses 13.3 Be.ez qui ne strouvent même pas sur le site officiel du commerçant ?  Ou alors j'ai besoin de lunettes


----------



## arthur74 (25 Juin 2006)

Elle sont bien sur leur site, elles sont LA

Regarde &#224; la 4eme ligne !!!


----------



## McSly (25 Juin 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Elle sont bien sur leur site, elles sont LA
> 
> Regarde à la 4eme ligne !!!



Il voulait certainement dire sur le site de Be-ez.com


----------



## samoussa (25 Juin 2006)

les housses larobe existent...j'en ai une que j'ai acheté chez IC il y 2 jours
c'est mes yeux ou quoi :mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Juin 2006)

effectivement, elles sont bien en vente dans plusieurs magasins mais n'apparaissent pas sur le site de be-ez......:mouais:


----------



## saphir44 (25 Juin 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Les housse Be-ez La Robe pour MacBook 13" Noir/blanc ou Rose sont disponible à la FNAC via leur site, ICI
> 
> Expedié sous 24 h ...




j'en ai commandé une rose vendredi :love: je vous dirais si c'est bien les bonnes dimensions quand je l'aurais reçue


----------



## MacEskis (25 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, elles sont bien en vente dans plusieurs magasins mais n'apparaissent pas sur le site de be-ez......:mouais:


Ouf... je peux annuler le rendez-vous chez l'ophtalmologue... ou alors je t'en prend un aussi


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai enfin recue ,voici des photos :


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Juin 2006)

ça y est ! be-ez a mis son site à jour avec les nouvelles larobe 13'3 et levertigo


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

Ils n'ont pas sortit un nouveau LEvertigo, ils indiquent juste maintenant qu'il peut contenir un MacBook, ce qui est normal puisqu'il peut contenir un MB 15"...

On attends toujours leur fameux sac "LE13"


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Juin 2006)

ah bon....j'avais compris qu'ils avaient sorti le même sac adapté spécialement au macbook...:mouais:


----------



## EcoFlex (28 Juin 2006)

Ayé, jai reçu la housse Be.ez noir et blanche commandé sur le site de la fnac, elle est belle, très design mais dommage que le macbook nage un peu dedans au niveau de la hauteur. Au moins le ptit macbook sera à l'abri des rayures lors de ses voyages.   Sinon, on voit très bien la qualité de fabrication, c'est du sérieux à ce prix là !


----------



## chupastar (29 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> ah bon....j'avais compris qu'ils avaient sorti le même sac adapté spécialement au macbook...:mouais:



Non, en fait il faut aller voir dans les spécifications technique (ou je ne sais plus comment c'est indiqué) pour se rendre compte qu'en fait il n'y a qu'un seul modèle. Il dise même que c'est pour les PB 12" du fait qu'ils peuvent y rentrer... Dommage, moi aussi j'aurais bien aimé un sac LEvertigo plus petit!


----------



## xao85 (29 Juin 2006)

Je vous &#233;crit en pleine vacances et je dois dire que le vertigo est tt simplement g&#233;nial pr les d&#233;placement jmets pleins de chose dedans et AUCUNE RAYURE A SIGNAL&#201;!!!!!


----------



## pbas400 (29 Juin 2006)

La vraie question : 
A quand l arrivee des housses Crumpler ?


----------



## chupastar (29 Juin 2006)

Moi je veux la house Incase qu'ils vendent sur l'Apple Store (pas pour le MB), je l'avais pour mon iBook 12" et j'en &#233;tais vraiment satisfait.


----------



## Lamar (30 Juin 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me &#233;tonnant, ce d&#233;lai qu'ont les fabricants pour nous sortir une housse pour le Macbook. Et c'est un peu p&#233;nible, parce qu'en attendant, je ne peux toujours pas amener mon macbook au boulot, alors que mon iBook ne m'avait pas quitt&#233; une seule journ&#233;e. L'int&#233;r&#234;t de prendre un portable en est largement alt&#233;r&#233;.


----------



## machicken (30 Juin 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Le LaRobe est pas mal, mais j'attends ça: http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg
> Alors?


 
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand ce sac http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg doit sortir?

Il a l'air vraiment trop bien, je l'attend avec impatience!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2006)

.

Une panoplie d'&#233;tuis et de sacoches plus jolies les unes que les autres pour le 13,3"  ici

http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=295885


----------



## arnaudt (1 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de découvrir que le vieil Astropack de chez Kensington, sorti il y a 6 ans pour l'iBook palourde (et que UniversMac liquidait récemment en cadeau avec ses abonnements) ... fonctionne parfaitement.

_Fits like a glove ! _












(Il a pas déteint, c'est juste la balande des blancs de mon Clié qui n'est pas top)

-> http://baragouine.net/wordpress/2006/07/01/subnotebook/


----------



## Lamar (2 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Une panoplie d'étuis et de sacoches plus jolies les unes que les autres pour le 13,3"  ici
> 
> http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=295885



dis donc, sale petit voleur  , je m'absente quelques jours et je constate que tu reprends un lien que j'ai donné dès la deuxième page de ce fil : c'est pas bien ça, pas bien du tout.

(voici mon message, l'original : 
Pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui parle un peu anglais, voici un lien vers un forum qui aborde le même sujet, avec des liens, des photos et des commentaires. A voir.

Et un lien vers un site perso qui permet de trouver de nombreux sites de fabricants.)

Alors jo_6466, on a la flemme de lire tout le fil  

Ceci dit, ce forum est très intéressant et très bien fait, leur fil consacré à ce sujet est presque mieux que le notre


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juillet 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, sale petit voleur  , je m'absente quelques jours et je constate que tu reprends un lien que j'ai donn&#233; d&#232;s la deuxi&#232;me page de ce fil : c'est pas bien &#231;a, pas bien du tout.
> 
> (voici mon message, l'original :
> Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse et qui parle un peu anglais, voici un lien vers un forum qui aborde le m&#234;me sujet, avec des liens, des photos et des commentaires. A voir.
> ...


Ne m'assasine pas!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne l'ai pas fait expr&#232;s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tu es le meilleur!






Pour me faire pardonner accepte ce pr&#233;sent


----------



## Lamar (2 Juillet 2006)

Bon, c'est pardonn&#233; (gr&#226;ce &#224; certains de tes smileys, mais je ne te dis pas lesquels ;-)).
Mais que je ne t'y reprenne plus, petit galopin !


----------



## Grosbisou (4 Juillet 2006)

Sur le site de la fnac la housse noire et blanche be-ez est indisponible  Quelqu'un saurait quand ils vont en avoir des nouvelles ? Ou bien s'il y a un autre site qui en vende :hein:

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## McSly (4 Juillet 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de la fnac la housse noire et blanche be-ez est indisponible  Quelqu'un saurait quand ils vont en avoir des nouvelles ? Ou bien s'il y a un autre site qui en vende :hein:
> 
> Merci d'avance ^^



En Suisse, sur macs, à l'adresse suivante: http://www.macs.ch/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=be.ez&sort=2a&page=2


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Juillet 2006)

est ce que quelqu'un connait ces housses en cuir "noreve" à 60 euros ??
elles sont dispo le 18 juillet sur le site


----------



## cyrilo77 (6 Juillet 2006)

oscarito a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aujourd'hui en me promenant dans un magasin de vêtements Muji (47 r Francs Bourgeois 75004 Paris http://www.muji.fr/), j'ai decouvert plein de sacs tous très sympas et pas chers.
> 
> J'ai acheté celui là, qui convient parfaitement au macbook :
> 
> ...


 
Salut,
j'aime bien l'idée des bretelles escamotables...
tu en es toujours content ou pas ?


----------



## cyrilo77 (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

vous en pensez quoi de ça ?

Pour info, ça se trouve ici :
http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/main.html

Merci


----------



## misucre (6 Juillet 2006)

et bien moi j ai achete une sleeve en cuir chez noreve. Ils ont l'air d'avoir de bon produits si j en crois les commentaires sur differents sites.

Deux types de malettes  

http://www.noreve.com/category/Ordinateur.html

ou 

Des sleeves

http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_en_cuir_pour_Apple_MacBook_Pro_15%2C4%22.html

http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_en_cuir_pour_Apple_MacBook_13%22.html

http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_en_cuir_pour_Apple_MacBook_Pro_17%22.html

Misucre


----------



## elmatt (7 Juillet 2006)

hello, je voulais vous prevenir que la housse crumpler the gimp 14 est compatible macbook.Rien d'étroit, juste de la marge à l'avant.






[URL=http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03368zf.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img309.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03371jd.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03385uu.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img332.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03392jl.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sandrine91 (9 Juillet 2006)

effectivement, en largeur : impeccable   mais en hauteur ....  ; ils vont bien en sortir une en 13'3 : PATIENCE .....:mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juillet 2006)

sauriez vous si à ce jour un site web aurait une housse larobe be-ez dispo ??


----------



## McSly (10 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> sauriez vous si à ce jour un site web aurait une housse larobe be-ez dispo ??


 
www.macs.ch


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juillet 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> www.macs.ch


j'ai essayé de commander mais ils ne vendent pas en France ???


----------



## schumif (10 Juillet 2006)

La fnac.com, a cela en stock, je crois


----------



## arthur74 (10 Juillet 2006)

la Fnac n'en a pas ... ( Voir leur site)


----------



## schumif (10 Juillet 2006)

Il y en a qui sont exp&#233;di&#233;s en 4 &#224; 12 jours....


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Juillet 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui sont expédiés en 4 à 12 jours....


 
je viens d'aller voir sur le site fnac.com et j'en vois une en noir/blanc : momentanément indisponible.....:mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Juillet 2006)

il y en a sur ebay.co.uk mais avec un prix de 42 euros avec le port....un peu cher...:rose:


----------



## kumik (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour @tous , 

je suis sur paris et j'ai besoin d'une housse trés rapidement pour mon macbook pro ... dans quel magasin aller pour avoir le plus de choix ... je recherche plus une housse que un sac . 

merci


----------



## MacEskis (11 Juillet 2006)

Booqbag


----------



## PYDesign (11 Juillet 2006)

www.cami.be


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Juillet 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> www.cami.be


 
dommage ! ils ne vendent qu'en belgique et au luxembourg....


----------



## McSly (12 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> dommage ! ils ne vendent qu'en belgique et au luxembourg....



Aussi quelle idée d'être française... En Belgique, au Luxembourg et en Suisse, pas de problème!!


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Juillet 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Aussi quelle idée d'être française... En Belgique, au Luxembourg et en Suisse, pas de problème!!


 
ça c'est bien vrai !   il y a des moments ou j'aimerais bien changer de nationalité.....
mais comment se fait-il qu'il y est ces differences d'approvisionnement des sites ou des magasins ???


----------



## gondawa (12 Juillet 2006)

be.ez j'adore. 30 chez CAMI (appleStore de bruxelles)
ils avaient de stocks presque toutes les couleurs.

Mais c bizarre comme matière  Le doigt s'enfonce puis ca se "regonfle"


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Juillet 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> be.ez j'adore. 30 chez CAMI (appleStore de bruxelles)
> ils avaient de stocks presque toutes les couleurs.
> 
> Mais c bizarre comme matière  Le doigt s'enfonce puis ca se "regonfle"


 
QUELLE CHANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
je bave :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
c'est vraiment trop injuste ! je rêve de la vert pomme


----------



## gondawa (12 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> QUELLE CHANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> je bave :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> c'est vraiment trop injuste ! je rêve de la vert pomme



exactement le mien koi !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juillet 2006)

Génial c'te housse !!


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Juillet 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> exactement le mien koi !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


 
toi t'es pas gentil du tout de me narguer comme ça.....:mouais:  ; une pov fille comme moi:love:


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> www.cami.be


 j'ai pris la même ches IC en noir et orange , en france donc, mais à 24 euros  là le prix est prohibitif


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris la même ches IC en noir et orange , en france donc, mais à 24 euros  là le prix est prohibitif


 
c'est vrai....sauf qu'actuellement je n'en ai trouvé aucune en France de dispo...


----------



## UHTman (13 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas dans quel coin tu vis sandrine91, mais ici (à montpellier) il suffit de tendre la main pour en avoir un de joli sac


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Juillet 2006)

UHTman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas dans quel coin tu vis sandrine91, mais ici (à montpellier) il suffit de tendre la main pour en avoir un de joli sac


 
eh oui .....j'habite dans l'Aisne....profonde....rien dans le coin ! 
et à Montpellier dans ton magasin, ils vendent par correspondance ?
pour moi le plus près c'est la Fnac à Reims et pas de LAROBE !!


----------



## YDKJPhilly (13 Juillet 2006)

UHTman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas dans quel coin tu vis sandrine91, mais ici (&#224; montpellier) il suffit de tendre la main pour en avoir un de joli sac



tu l'as achet&#233; o&#249; &#224; mtp  ?


----------



## UHTman (13 Juillet 2006)

Sandrine 91 et YDKJPhilly ici : http://www.mactribu.fr/

Tu les appelles, ils sont gentils et serviables, et ils auront des "Larobe" en milieu de semaine prochaine.

Voilou


----------



## YDKJPhilly (13 Juillet 2006)

UHTman a dit:
			
		

> Sandrine 91 et YDKJPhilly ici : http://www.mactribu.fr/
> 
> Tu les appelles, ils sont gentils et serviables, et ils auront des "Larobe" en milieu de semaine prochaine.
> 
> Voilou



Ah oui, faut rester le bras tendu une petite semaine quand même  En même temps, ils sont pas très loin de chez moi, je sens qu'effectivement, j'irai faire un tour. Merci


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Juillet 2006)

UHTman a dit:
			
		

> Sandrine 91 et YDKJPhilly ici : http://www.mactribu.fr/
> 
> Tu les appelles, ils sont gentils et serviables, et ils auront des "Larobe" en milieu de semaine prochaine.
> 
> Voilou


 
MERCI   je vais les appeler


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

va voir à la fnac (en rose)
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=1A14BDDD5-1258-86CE-B3F9-90D65B99FFD8&Fr=0


----------



## sandrine91 (14 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> va voir à la fnac (en rose)
> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1862232&OrderInSession=0&Mn=9&SID=fcb36c7b-dced-1e8a-3654-60f26dc7613b&TTL=140720062016&Origin=MONSIEURPRIX&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=7&UID=1A14BDDD5-1258-86CE-B3F9-90D65B99FFD8&Fr=0


 
Merci samoussa   mais expédition sous 4 à 12 jours....:rose: 
je vais aller à Bruxelles le 24 juillet, alors j'espère trouver à la cami.


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> MERCI  je vais les appeler


 
Bonjour,
après être allé voir sur leur site, on se rend compte que pour le moment l'achat à distance ne fonctionne pas.
je leur ai envoyé un mail hier pour avoir plus d'info, voila leur réponse :

"*
Bonjour,
Les housses ne sont pas encore disponible, il faut compter 9 euros pour un envoi en collissimo. Nous ne travaillons pas d'habitude en PVC, il faudra nous envoyer un chèque d'un montant de 33,90 Euros TTC.
Cordialement.
mactribu"

 
*


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> après être allé voir sur leur site, on se rend compte que pour le moment l'achat à distance ne fonctionne pas.
> je leur ai envoyé un mail hier pour avoir plus d'info, voila leur réponse :
> 
> ...


*en PVC* hihi 

Pareil je suis all&#233; les voir ce matin et ils doivent les recevoir cette semaine...


----------



## kikujiro (19 Juillet 2006)

J'ai commande la SleeveCase de Waterfield pour mon petite macbook. J'en ai lu de bonne critiques sur macnn.
Des que je la recevrais je vous dirais si elle est si bien. En tout cas pour l'insatnt je suis assez impressionne par la qualite du service. J'ai commande ma sleeve ce matin et 30 min apres je recois un mail de la personne qui fabrique ces sleeves en me disant que elle serait envoyer cet apres-midi et que si j'ai la moindre questions je n'hesite pas a la contacter.
En ce qui concerne le prix, elle m'a coute 53 $ car j'ai pris un rabas mais sans elle ne coute que 39 $.


----------



## sandrine91 (19 Juillet 2006)

kikujiro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commande la SleeveCase de Waterfield pour mon petite macbook. J'en ai lu de bonne critiques sur macnn.
> Des que je la recevrais je vous dirais si elle est si bien. En tout cas pour l'insatnt je suis assez impressionne par la qualite du service. J'ai commande ma sleeve ce matin et 30 min apres je recois un mail de la personne qui fabrique ces sleeves en me disant que elle serait envoyer cet apres-midi et que si j'ai la moindre questions je n'hesite pas a la contacter.
> En ce qui concerne le prix, elle m'a coute 53 $ car j'ai pris un rabas mais sans elle ne coute que 39 $.


 
quelle est l'adresse du site ?


----------



## kikujiro (19 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> quelle est l'adresse du site ?



L'adresse c'est: http://www.sfbags.com/index.htm

En plus des sleeve qu'ils font pour pas mal de modeles de portables ils font aussi d'autres protections qui ont l'air assez sympa.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juillet 2006)

kikujiro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commande la SleeveCase de Waterfield pour mon petite macbook. J'en ai lu de bonne critiques sur macnn.
> Des que je la recevrais je vous dirais si elle est si bien. En tout cas pour l'insatnt je suis assez impressionne par la qualite du service. J'ai commande ma sleeve ce matin et 30 min apres je recois un mail de la personne qui fabrique ces sleeves en me disant que elle serait envoyer cet apres-midi et que si j'ai la moindre questions je n'hesite pas a la contacter.
> En ce qui concerne le prix, elle m'a coute 53 $ car j'ai pris un rabas mais sans elle ne coute que 39 $.



Et a présent ?


----------



## MacEskis (21 Juillet 2006)

Tucano Microfiber dans les gris vert, acheté pour 26EUR cet après-midi et enfilé à l'insant.
Très doux au toucher à l'extérieur et genre néoprène à l'intérieur.
Le Macbook se sent parfaitement à l'aise et semble bien protéger.
Le seul hic vient de l'odeur de neuf, très... euh... "pétrole", vivement que cela disparaisse.


----------



## schumif (21 Juillet 2006)

Hello, ce serait possible que tu fasses quelques photos de ta housse Tucano.
MErci


----------



## tipo (22 Juillet 2006)

je me suis pris la housse larobe pour macbook en noir et blanc,fautes de pouvoir trouver autre chose de dispo rapidement car je suis en deplacement a l'etranger et hors de questions de me trimballer un sac special pour le mac

finalement elle est tres bien cette housse,au premiers abord je me suis un peu dit mince qd j'ai taté la matiere,ce n'est pas du neoprenne mais une sorte de structure en mousse a memoire de forme ,elle joue bien son role de protection le macbook rentre parfaitement dedans, il flotte legerement sur les faces plates mais est tres bien calé sur la tranche


----------



## elcle (24 Juillet 2006)

Les housses be.ez La Robe pour MacBook arrivent !
Elles sont dispo notamment chez www.ebizcuss.com (bleu, classique et noir & blanc) où je viens d'acheter la mienne   .


----------



## cyrilo77 (24 Juillet 2006)

elcle a dit:
			
		

> Les housses be.ez La Robe pour MacBook arrivent !
> Elles sont dispo notamment chez www.ebizcuss.com (bleu, classique et noir & blanc) où je viens d'acheter la mienne  .


 
Salut,

la bleue, c'est laquelle des 2 ?
Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juillet 2006)

B/W ---> Black and white . Classic ---> ca doit etre la bleue


----------



## cyrilo77 (24 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> B/W ---> Black and white . Classic ---> ca doit etre la bleue


 
Pour la black & White, j'ai pas de soucis là dessus
Si toi aussi tu penses que la classique c'est la bleue..... on est 2 !


----------



## gromph (24 Juillet 2006)

non, la classic c'est la noir/orange. cf http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_larobeclassic.html


----------



## elcle (24 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> la bleue, c'est laquelle des 2 ?
> Merci


 
Elle n'apparaît plus depuis que je l'ai achetée !
Mais j'ai le lien sur ma commande, elle apparaît toujours comme dispo en 24H00 ! 
http://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/ficheart.asp?idart=RE06615


----------



## gromph (24 Juillet 2006)

elcle a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'apparaît plus depuis que je l'ai achetée !


  sisi: tu cherches larobe=> housse => c'est les deux premiers résultats  J'en ai pris une aussi, merci du tuyau!

edit: dsl, je viens de comprendre que tu parlais de la bleue


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juillet 2006)

je cherche toujours une "verte" : je sens que ça vient !:mouais:


----------



## Marvin_R (24 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je cherche toujours une "verte" : je sens que ça vient !:mouais:



Bah, d'ici à ce que tu retrouves ton MB, les sacoches vertes seront dispo partout. 

Hum, désolé de remuer le couteau dans la plaie.


----------



## HCl (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon, B&W ou Classic ? 

Edit : ce sera classic


----------



## kikujiro (25 Juillet 2006)

Ca y est j'ai recu ma sleeve depuis un peu moins d'une semaine. Je suis pas decu, elle est vraiment bien.

L'envoi a ete tres rapide puisque je l'ai recu deux apres l'avoir commande (je suis aux USA).  Cette house est constitue de deux couches. La couche interieure est en neoprene. mon macbook rentre parfaitement dedans. La couche exterieure est compose d'un tissu resistant. La house est un peu plus grosse qu'une Larobe mais je pense qu'elle peu rentrer dans un sacoche. 

Our conclure cette house offre une bonne protection pour mon macbook avec en plus un design sympa. Je conseille cette house surtout qu'en plus il offre plus de 40 tailles de protables differentes.


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Bah, d'ici à ce que tu retrouves ton MB, les sacoches vertes seront dispo partout.
> 
> Hum, désolé de remuer le couteau dans la plaie.


 
tu ne serais pas un peu sadique toi :mouais: 
vilain méchant garçcon qui se moque d'une pov fille triste comme moi :rose:


----------



## takamaka (25 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je cherche une housse pour mon macbook mais je voudrai protéger le capot même pendant l'utilisation de l'ordinateur (style housse qui s'ouvre en même temps que l'ordi avec des maintiens élastiques) je crois avoir vu cela sur un site mais je ne le retrouve pas ....le capot est super beau mais il est sensible aux rayures.


Sur le site de Radtech il y a ca !


----------



## tipo (25 Juillet 2006)

avec ce genre d'accessoire, pour la dissipation de la chaleure....


----------



## chupastar (25 Juillet 2006)

Et en plus c'est tr&#232;s laid!


----------



## Marvin_R (25 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne serais pas un peu sadique toi :mouais:
> vilain méchant garçcon qui se moque d'une pov fille triste comme moi :rose:



Je sais, j'ai honte. Enfin, un peu.


----------



## takamaka (25 Juillet 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> avec ce genre d'accessoire, pour la dissipation de la chaleure....


C'est juste une proposition


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, j'ai honte. Enfin, un peu.


 
ah quand même !! 
je viens d'avoir des nouvelles de mon macbook pour lequel le disque dur est en rupture de stock !  ; ils vont m'en envoyer un neuf. voili voilou , ça devrait aller vite


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Alors , heureuse ? :love:


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alors , heureuse ? :love:


Ha! des gens heureux, ca fait plaisir :style:


----------



## gromph (26 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je cherche toujours une "verte" : je sens que ça vient !:mouais:


 http://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/ficheart.asp?idart=RE06616 

 Pas tout à fait dispo, mais presque...


----------



## YDKJPhilly (26 Juillet 2006)

Elles sont toutes dispo chez mactribu, je viens d'aller m'en acheter une bleue, elle est vraiment tr&#232;s bien. Ils en avaient des vertes, j'ai eu une pens&#233;e pour toi sandrine... D&#233;pechez vous, ils risquent de ne plus en avoir rapidement d'apr&#232;s ce que m'a dit le vendeur !!


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juillet 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont toutes dispo chez mactribu, je viens d'aller m'en acheter une bleue, elle est vraiment très bien. Ils en avaient des vertes, j'ai eu une pensée pour toi sandrine... Dépechez vous, ils risquent de ne plus en avoir rapidement d'après ce que m'a dit le vendeur !!


Salut,
on parle bien du Mac tribu de Montepellier ?


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

malheureusement, leur site de commande sur le net ne fonctionne pas


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement, leur site de commande sur le net ne fonctionne pas


 
ça fonctionne....
je leur ai écrit 1 mail la semaine denière, et je vous le copie ici (on peut donc commander à distance...)
"
*Bonjour,
Les housses ne sont pas encore disponible, il faut compter 9 euros pour un envoi en collissimo. Nous ne travaillons pas d'habitude en PVC, il faudra nous envoyer un chèque d'un montant de 33,90 Euros TTC.
Cordialement.
mactribu
Frédéric Gourdol
*Sarl GDA
39, rue René Fonck
Fréjorgues Ouest
34130 Mauguio
Tél : 04 67 222 333
Fax : 04 67 222 379
"


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

je les appellerai demain matin pour leur demander de m'en garder une s'ils peuvent
et je leur enverrai un chèque


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Les housses pour MacBook 13" sont également disponibles sur le site de la FNAC.
Blanc/noir et rose.
Disponibles en 24h...




Laurent F


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2006)

Je suis passé en vitesse à la Fnac Bordeaux (le stand Apple à en effet fondu), j'ai acheté un sac pour ladtop 12' (Pc à priori), il rentre juste dedans (sans déformer), c'est un modèle comme celui-ci en plus petit... 39,99 

On peut mettre l'alim et une mini souris dans la poche derrière et les DVD système devant.


----------



## YDKJPhilly (26 Juillet 2006)

Voui, c'est le Mactribu &#224; Mauguio, &#224; cot&#233; de Montpellier


----------



## MacEskis (26 Juillet 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Hello, ce serait possible que tu fasses quelques photos de ta housse Tucano.
> MErci


Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4
Image 5

Avec un peu de retard


----------



## YDKJPhilly (26 Juillet 2006)

Par contre, il y a un peu de jeu, c'est le seul d&#233;faut que je lui trouve. Avec mon iB 12, j'avais une tucano qui lui collait vraiment, l&#224;, ca ne rend pas pareil... C'est pas vraiment une seconde peau en fait.


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Image 1
> Image 2
> Image 3
> Image 4
> ...


Sympa les photos !


----------



## Siol (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai commander lui moi : http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1862231&Mn=10&SID=&TTL=&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=8&UID=&Fr=0

Il a l'air pas mal


----------



## schumif (27 Juillet 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Image 1
> Image 2
> Image 3
> Image 4
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour les photos, c'est tout pile ce que je cherchais.
Bye


----------



## sandrine91 (27 Juillet 2006)

ça y est ! j 'ai commandé la larobe verte de mes rêves :love:  chez mac tribu (un monsieur charmant au téléphone) le chèque est parti......
finalement, j'aurais ma housse avant mon second macbook....:mouais:


----------



## HCl (27 Juillet 2006)

Recu "ma robe" ce matin.
Tr&#232;s jolie et classe, mais l'int&#233;rieur est pas tr&#232;s souple, je me demande si &#231;a ne va pas faire de petites rayures sur la coque blanche des MB


----------



## oscarito (28 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'aime bien l'idée des bretelles escamotables...
> tu en es toujours content ou pas ?


 
oui, la qualité est pas mal pour le prix.
Le seul reproche que je ferais, c'est l'epaisseur des protections mousses du sac, un peu fine. Mais avec le sleeve intégré pour l'ordi, ca va


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Juillet 2006)

J'ai craqué pour la housse LaRobe B/W. Très classe, très bonne finition.  Je trouve le matériau intérieur très doux, je ne pense qu'il risque de rayer la coque du MB. Contrairement à la housse Tucano, il n'y a pas de protection de l'écran, mais on peut toujours reprendre celle livrée par Apple.
Je suis un peu étonné par cette matière à retour de forme, mais je ne doute pas qu'elle protège efficacement le MB.

Bref, j'en suis satisfait.
Commandé lundi soir chez www.ebizcuss.com, livré jeudi matin par Chronopost. Aucun problème, si ce n'est que beaucoup d'infos sont sur l'enveloppe. C'est pas discret (commande web, type de paiement,... même si ce ne sont pas des données confidentielles, j'ai pas forcément envie que tout le monde le sache)


----------



## cerise8921 (28 Juillet 2006)

je viens d'acheter une housse pour mon macbook, un case logic 25 a la fna !
Il a a peu pres le meme look que celui de "larobe", mais avec une poche sur l'une des face, ce qui permet de mettre son chargeur ou autre! ce qui est tres pratique !

=> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=0a43f1cf8-d468-58c5-d12f-afb5ed43b3c8&Fr=0


----------



## pbas400 (29 Juillet 2006)

j aime bien ceui ci en KAKI mais les ventes sont bloquees devant le succes commercial
http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/main.html


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> j aime bien ceui ci en KAKI mais les ventes sont bloquees devant le succes commercial
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/main.html


Hormis les mati&#233;res utilis&#233;es, ca ressemble &#224; ce que produit SF Bags. Mais les coloris sont vraiment sympas !


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2006)

Et a votre avis ce sera pour quand les larobes sur le site d'apple ??
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Heu si tu peux les commander ailleurs o&#249; est le probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Moltesse (29 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de recevoir la housse de transport Be.Ez LaRobe en noir et blanc pour mon Macbook, et c'est une merveille de finition et de design, je la conseille &#224; tous et &#224; toutes


----------



## pbas400 (29 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Hormis les matiéres utilisées, ca ressemble à ce que produit SF Bags. Mais les coloris sont vraiment sympas !



same same, but different 
je prefere pas celui la et de loin 
http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/images/preview12.jpg


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Juillet 2006)

Moltesse a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la housse de transport Be.Ez LaRobe en noir et blanc pour mon Macbook, et c'est une merveille de finition et de design, je la conseille à tous et à toutes



J'ai pas lu l'intégralité du Thread, vous me pardonnerez  

Ou l'a tu commandé ? et quel a été le délais de livraison ? 

Je cherche une housse pour mon Mac Book et j'aimerai vraiment l'avoir pour protégé la bete avant de partir en vacances....

Les endroits ou je vais habituellement ne sont soit : pas ouverts pour cause de vacances, ou alors pas encore approvisionnés :mouais:


----------



## Marvin_R (29 Juillet 2006)

La housse B/W de la Be.ez est en stock chez www.ebizcuss.com. Je l'ai commandé lundi dans la soirée, reçue le jeudi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Euh tu es a Pierrefite , vas a IC devant Beaubourg ou a la Fnac Digitale , non ?


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Juillet 2006)

Salut, 

J'ai trouvé ça si ca interresse quelqu'un, je l'ai vu en vrai et y a rien à dire ca sent la bonne came  Impeccable au niveau finition et ergonmie mais un poil trop cher pour mon budget et mon utilisation


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Quitte a acheter cela attends le Crumpler


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

Je refais un coup de pub pour mon beau Vertigo qui est vraiment g&#233;nial!!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Price ? Pics ?


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

59 euros sur apple store!!!! Ya une version audessus qui coûte 69 euros!


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quitte a acheter cela attends le Crumpler



Ouais j'crois que t'as raison


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh tu es a Pierrefite , vas a IC devant Beaubourg ou a la Fnac Digitale , non ?



Ben habituellement, je ne vais que chez Alis...

Je suis tous les jours sur Panam, mais c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas vraiment beaucoup renseigné  

Y a des housses pour MacBook a IC ou alors a la Fnac Digitale?

Merci pour vos réponses hommies !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Ben habituellement, je ne vais que chez Alis...
> 
> Je suis tous les jours sur Panam, mais c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas vraiment beaucoup renseigné
> 
> ...




Chez IC surtout . Fnac Digitale , ca fait longtemps que je n'y suis alle juste 1 mois et demi :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> 59 euros sur apple store!!!! Ya une version audessus qui coûte 69 euros!



Pics ?


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

Jai pas tt compris à ta blague :rose:  tu veux dire que les prix pics????


----------



## nepto (29 Juillet 2006)

Ce matin j'ai reçu ma "house" pour mon macbook, voici quelques photos pour vous faire une idée.

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1862231

















La house m'a l'air d'être robuste et le macbook bien protégé dedans.


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Juillet 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai reçu ma "house" pour mon macbook, voici quelques photos pour vous faire une idée.
> 
> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1862231
> 
> ...



Dis moi, quel a été le délais de livraison? 

J'aimerai le commander, mais je pars dans une semaine en vacances.

Merci a toi


----------



## nepto (29 Juillet 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, quel a été le délais de livraison?
> 
> J'aimerai le commander, mais je pars dans une semaine en vacances.
> 
> Merci a toi



Trés rapide !
Commandé Jeudi, reçu donc aujourd'hui Samedi


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Juillet 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Trés rapide !
> Commandé Jeudi, reçu donc aujourd'hui Samedi



Parfait alors 

Je teste ce soir Fnac des Champs (je vais au ciné donc je vais y faire un crochet ! )

Sinon ça sera online store 

Merci !!


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça si ca interresse quelqu'un, je l'ai vu en vrai et y a rien à dire ca sent la bonne came  Impeccable au niveau finition et ergonmie mais un poil trop cher pour mon budget et mon utilisation



Dommage quils n'aient pas le sac qui est exactement a la bonne taille pour le macbook.

Dans ce cas ce serait peut etre mieux de prendre une sleeve et un sac, non ?


----------



## Original-VLM (31 Juillet 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Trés rapide !
> Commandé Jeudi, reçu donc aujourd'hui Samedi



La déchéance... expedié sous 4 à 12 jours selon Fnac.com... et moi je pars dimanche !!!

Faut que je trouve une housse sinon je vais le ruiner le Mac Bookinet


----------



## EcoFlex (31 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Dommage quils n'aient pas le sac qui est exactement a la bonne taille pour le macbook.
> 
> Dans ce cas ce serait peut etre mieux de prendre une sleeve et un sac, non ?



D'après les mensurations qu'ils donnent pour la taille de l'ordinateur qu'on peut mettre à l'intérieur, il semble que le macbook rentre dedans sans problème et sans pour antant trop nager. "maximum laptop dimensions:35cm x 25cm x 5cm" pour le sac et " Hauteur : 2,75 cm Largeur : 32,5 cm Profondeur : 22,7 cm" pour el macbook" donc ça a l'air ok, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Juillet 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> La déchéance... expedié sous 4 à 12 jours selon Fnac.com... et moi je pars dimanche !!!
> 
> Faut que je trouve une housse sinon je vais le ruiner le Mac Bookinet




Tu as été sur Paname ?


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> D'après les mensurations qu'ils donnent pour la taille de l'ordinateur qu'on peut mettre à l'intérieur, il semble que le macbook rentre dedans sans problème et sans pour antant trop nager. "maximum laptop dimensions:35cm x 25cm x 5cm" pour le sac et " Hauteur : 2,75 cm Largeur : 32,5 cm Profondeur : 22,7 cm" pour el macbook" donc ça a l'air ok, non ?



Oouep ca pourrait marcher au final ... il reste juste a trouver un magasin maintenant 

Ce sera soit ce sac, soit Fabrix Case je pense.


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été sur Paname ?



Ben j'ai testé chez IC, y en a plus en stock, Alis est fermée, rien chez MacWay, rien non plus a la Fnac des Champs...

Je vais me taper toutes les enseignes quand même 

... si qqun a un tip


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

Fnac Digitale ?


----------



## naglagla (2 Août 2006)

salut a tous !
bon ca y est j'ai (enfin) mon macbook ! (qui est assez génial soit dit en passant)
et je voulais juste savoir si une housse pour ordi portable de 13 pouces "classique" convient ? car le macbook étant un 13 pouces panoramique... ca risque de coincer... non ?

merci !!


----------



## Marvin_R (3 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous !
> bon ca y est j'ai (enfin) mon macbook ! (qui est assez génial soit dit en passant)
> et je voulais juste savoir si une housse pour ordi portable de 13 pouces "classique" convient ? car le macbook étant un 13 pouces panoramique... ca risque de coincer... non ?
> 
> merci !!



Fécilitations ! 
Je suis pas sur, il faut que tu vérifie les dimensions, surtout en profondeur.


----------



## naglagla (3 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Fécilitations !
> Je suis pas sur, il faut que tu vérifie les dimensions, surtout en profondeur.




j'ai mesuré... Une housse 13" a pour dimensions (je crois):  300 x 245 x (40) mm
le macbook est un peu plus long... 320 mm environ
en profondeur il y a un peu de marge.. 245 mm c'est suffisant 
et puis la hauteur n'a pas d'importance... le macbook étant tout fin, il rentre partout !

bon ben reste a trouver une housse suffisamment élastique pour faire rentrer le macbook...

ciao !


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

Ben c'est quand m&#234;me mieux d'avoir une housse sp&#233;cialement con&#231;ue pour le Mac Book non?

Bon j'avoue j'ai du mal a en trouver moi m&#234;me et &#231;a m'inquiete


----------



## Marvin_R (3 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mesuré... Une housse 13" a pour dimensions (je crois):  300 x 245 x (40) mm
> le macbook est un peu plus long... 320 mm environ
> en profondeur il y a un peu de marge.. 245 mm c'est suffisant
> et puis la hauteur n'a pas d'importance... le macbook étant tout fin, il rentre partout !



Le problème, c'est que ton Macbook va peut-être se balader dans la housse, mieux vaut qu'il soit bien calé. Mais si ta housse est bien rembourrée, ça devrait aller.


----------



## Marvin_R (3 Août 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avoue j'ai du mal a en trouver moi même et ça m'inquiete



Tu l'aurais commandé la semaine dernière chez ebizcuss.com, tu l'aurais déjà (commandée lundi soir, reçue le jeudi matin.).


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aurais commandé la semaine dernière chez ebizcuss.com, tu l'aurais déjà (commandée lundi soir, reçue le jeudi matin.).


Je suis un boulet


----------



## louta (3 Août 2006)

s'il y a encore des gens que ne trouvent pas de robe en 13" sur Paris, j'ai trouvé un nid !

cité Voltaire, dans le 11e. c'est un magasin de sacs design special portable
j'y ai acheté le fameux sac eBee ( vor http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg)... surperbement bien fait et très branché ! l'interieur est bleu turquoise et le scratch de fermeture est à l'effigie du logo !! très hype !!

Sinon, ils ont des sacs à dos geniaux pour les motards, dont un special Ipod : logement ipod à l'interieur, cable pré installé, ecouteur (à enrouleur !!!) habilement dissimulé dans une petite poche en haut de la bretelle et télécommande incrustée au milieu de la bretelle.
hyper pratique et pas si cher... 150


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2006)

...et le lien...

Merci, louta, j'ai enfin trouv&#233; ce qu'il me fallait (pour un transport de portable en scooter sans risque).


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

louta a dit:
			
		

> s'il y a encore des gens que ne trouvent pas de robe en 13" sur Paris, j'ai trouvé un nid !
> 
> cité Voltaire, dans le 11e. c'est un magasin de sacs design special portable
> j'y ai acheté le fameux sac eBee ( vor http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg)... surperbement bien fait et très branché ! l'interieur est bleu turquoise et le scratch de fermeture est à l'effigie du logo !! très hype !!
> ...



Coooooool

Je vais essayer d'y aller ce soir.

Le tarif est le même que partout ou alors un peu plus cher a cause de la hypitude du lieu?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

louta a dit:
			
		

> s'il y a encore des gens que ne trouvent pas de robe en 13" sur Paris, j'ai trouvé un nid !
> 
> cité Voltaire, dans le 11e. c'est un magasin de sacs design special portable
> j'y ai acheté le fameux sac eBee ( vor http://www.be-ez.com/gif/prod/soon_le13.jpg)... surperbement bien fait et très branché ! l'interieur est bleu turquoise et le scratch de fermeture est à l'effigie du logo !! très hype !!




Le prix de ce sac svp ?


----------



## alex42 (4 Août 2006)

Au Japon; on trouve principalement 2 types de sacs pour MacBook,
 Le très beau fait par SUONO, généralement leurs produits sont fait main, d'ailleurs le délai de livraison pour cette sacoche est de 2 semaines, un peu plus de 5700 soit 38 sur le site de la marque.
http://www.suono-jp.com/shop/macbook_filo.html






Sinon, il y a les "second skin" de ascii24 que l'on trouve facilement pour environ 13:
http://mac.ascii24.com/mac/news/ipod/2006/07/21/663571-000.html?rss


----------



## elude (4 Août 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Au Japon; on trouve principalement 2 types de sacs pour MacBook,
> Le tr&#232;s beau fait par SUONO, g&#233;n&#233;ralement leurs produits sont fait main, d'ailleurs le d&#233;lai de livraison pour cette sacoche est de 2 semaines, un peu plus de 5700 soit 38&#8364; sur le site de la marque.
> http://www.suono-jp.com/shop/macbook_filo.html
> 
> ...


A bah bravo, j'ai un coup de coeur pour la 1&#232;re sacoche, mais le site enti&#232;rement en japonais je ne saurais pas le commander (si par miracle ils livraient en france)... 
Tu pourrais me filer un coup d'main s'ilteplait 
Et merci pour cette d&#233;couverte, j'ai craqu&#233; l&#224;.

M&#234;me celui "mode" http://www.suono-jp.com/shop/macbook.html est magnifique.


----------



## [eMily.] (4 Août 2006)

A ya yaye... Je suis vraiment embêttée...


Vous êtes chanceux en France vous semblez avoir beaucoup de boutiques qui ont du choix. Au Québec, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a RIEN !

Je veux voir de quoi a l'air Le 13 de be.ez. On peut voir, dites ?


----------



## alex42 (4 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> A bah bravo, j'ai un coup de coeur pour la 1&#232;re sacoche, mais le site enti&#232;rement en japonais je ne saurais pas le commander (si par miracle ils livraient en france)...
> Tu pourrais me filer un coup d'main s'ilteplait
> Et merci pour cette d&#233;couverte, j'ai craqu&#233; l&#224;.
> 
> M&#234;me celui "mode" http://www.suono-jp.com/shop/macbook.html est magnifique.


J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne livrent qu'au Japon...
Je vais les contacter pour voir.


----------



## elude (4 Août 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne livrent qu'au Japon...
> Je vais les contacter pour voir.



C'est très gentil de ta part 
Lala j'en rêve ca y est...


----------



## Yanb (4 Août 2006)

Salut,

Et bien pour mon nouveau MacBook, je souhaite opter pour cette housse *Case Logic SNS-13K néoprène 13"* qui me semble sobre et pratique: 






Quelqu'un connait et a un avis?


----------



## Alice (4 Août 2006)

Yanb a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Et bien pour mon nouveau MacBook, je souhaite opter pour cette housse *Case Logic SNS-13K n&#233;opr&#232;ne 13"* qui me semble sobre et pratique:
> 
> Quelqu'un connait et a un avis?





Je l'ai et je la trouve parfaite, je glisse mon MacBook dedans et le transporte dans un "discret" sac en toile imprim&#233; (je suis une fille) dont personne ne peut soup&#231;onner qu'il transporte mon p'tit bijou. Le sac est tomb&#233; de la table il y a 4 jours (evidement, c'etait pas moi, mais mon Jules p&#233;c&#233;iste); rien n'a boug&#233;.
Voil&#224;


----------



## Yanb (4 Août 2006)

Alice a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai et je la trouve parfaite, je glisse mon MacBook dedans et le transporte dans un "discret" sac en toile imprimé (je suis une fille) dont personne ne peut soupçonner qu'il transporte mon p'tit bijou. Le sac est tombé de la table il y a 4 jours (evidement, c'etait pas moi, mais mon Jules pécéiste); rien n'a bougé.
> Voilà



Merci pour ton avis!

J'avais un PowerBook 12" dans une housse Tucano, que j'ai fait tombé, et qui a souffert de cette petite chute... :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne livrent qu'au Japon...
> Je vais les contacter pour voir.




Et la réponse svp ? :rose:


----------



## manufon91 (4 Août 2006)

Moi pour prot&#233;ger mon MacBook lors de mes d&#233;placements, j'ai achet&#233; LeBag 15" Classic de chez Be.ez. Je le trouve tr&#232;s pratique avec tous ses rangements. Mais pour le prot&#233;ger  &#224; la maison, j'ai trouv&#233; 2 housses sur Ebay. Mais je sais pas trop laquelle prendre...


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

[eMily.] a dit:
			
		

> A ya yaye... Je suis vraiment embêttée...
> 
> 
> Vous êtes chanceux en France vous semblez avoir beaucoup de boutiques qui ont du choix. Au Québec, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a RIEN !
> ...





			
				nepto a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai reçu ma "house" pour mon macbook, voici quelques photos pour vous faire une idée.
> 
> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1862231
> 
> ...



Celle là ?


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Août 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Celle l&#224; ?


Non &#231;a c'est la housse LaRobe 13", eMily veut parler du sac Le13  (enfin je suppose) :


----------



## pbas400 (5 Août 2006)

je me demande si le plus beau c est pas celui la
http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/images/preview12.jpg


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

HORRIBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!
           
mais bons.....les goûts et les couleurs......


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2006)

......ca ne se discute pas......


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

....C'est.......vrai.... sorry !


----------



## pbas400 (5 Août 2006)

modele pour Sandrine


----------



## pbas400 (5 Août 2006)

sinon j ai 2 copines qui sont pretes à m'aider pour me transporter le macbook


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2006)

Mon numéro de téléphone est le 06 32 ..........
et je ne différencie pas le macbook blanc du noir       

Au fait c'es à quelle heure le rdv


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> modele pour Sandrine


 
merci de penser &#224; moi  c'est d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup mieux ! 
mais je viens de recevoir ce matin celle que j'attendais tant ! la larobe vert pomme de chez be-ez :love: elle est superbe !

au fait une ptite question en passant (qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec les housses mais...) je cherche un tapis de souris avec le logo de la pomme Apple ; je ne trouve rien en France...auriez vous un tuyau &#224; ce sujet ??


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> sinon j ai 2 copines qui sont pretes à m'aider pour me transporter le macbook



Pis après y'en a qui se plaignent que le macbook chauffe, mais là d'un coté c'est pas plus mal, héhéhé ! :rose:


@Sandrine91 : Vas dans ton jardin , coupe une pomme en tranche fine, utilise un vieux tapis de souris transparant avec de l'eau dedans, que tu remplace par du formol, et voilà ! Sinon je ne sais pas ou tu peux en trouver, surement que les membres de ce forum en ont mais veulent garder ca secret !


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

je doute un peu que la pomme en tranche ça le fasse.....:mouais: .....sinon il me restera ebay.com
alors, toujours pas de ptit tuyau ?


----------



## xao85 (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> sinon j ai 2 copines qui sont pretes à m'aider pour me transporter le macbook



C'est quoi leurs jolies petits noms??????


----------



## pbas400 (5 Août 2006)

celle de gauche c est White 
à droite...c est ....hummmmmm  top secret


----------



## pbas400 (5 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> au fait une ptite question en passant (qui n'a rien à voir avec les housses mais...) je cherche un tapis de souris avec le logo de la pomme Apple ; je ne trouve rien en France...auriez vous un tuyau à ce sujet ??



quel est l interet d acheter un macbook, si c est pour ensuite utiliser une souris...et ensuite connecter un clavier, un ecran....LOL  
ca fait pres de 10 ans que j utilise des portables brut de pomme ..enfin je veux dire...la pomme c est récent


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> quel est l interet d acheter un macbook, si c est pour ensuite utiliser une souris...et ensuite connecter un clavier, un ecran....LOL



Le trackpad, faut aimer. Je préfère une bonne vieille souris, je suis beaucoup plus à l'aise avec. Donc, quand mon portable est chez moi, c'est la souris, et quand je suis à l'extérieur, c'est le trackpad. 
Mais faut avouer que le trackpad du MB est vraiment pratique (très large, clic et roulette à 2 doigts).


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

J'adore 

http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/images/preview08.jpg


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> celle de gauche c est White
> à droite...c est ....hummmmmm top secret


 
c'est pas secret c'est blonde non


----------



## elude (5 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> quel est l interet d acheter un macbook, si c est pour ensuite utiliser une souris...et ensuite connecter un clavier, un ecran....LOL
> ca fait pres de 10 ans que j utilise des portables brut de pomme ..enfin je veux dire...la pomme c est récent



Je préfère la souris (BT) au trackpad.


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Le trackpad, faut aimer. Je préfère une bonne vieille souris, je suis beaucoup plus à l'aise avec. Donc, quand mon portable est chez moi, c'est la souris, et quand je suis à l'extérieur, c'est le trackpad.
> Mais faut avouer que le trackpad du MB est vraiment pratique (très large, clic et roulette à 2 doigts).


 
  tout comme moi ! - sur mon bureau j'utilise de préférence la souris et à l'ext trackpad


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Pourtant c plus sympa un trackpad


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'adore
> 
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/images/preview08.jpg



Celle là elle est sympa. J'aime bien le décalage avec la coque immaculée des MB. Bon, on peut toujours arranger ça avec un bon pot de peinture. 

Ce que je reproche à ce genre de housse, c'est que ça ferme pas entièrement. Dans un sac, des objets peuvent rentrer et rayer la coque. Mais ça a l'air bien rembourré en tout cas.


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Ah ouais , merci . J'avais pas fais gaffe que ca ferme pas totalement !


----------



## alex42 (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et la réponse svp ? :rose:


Toujours pas...

Demain je vais dans une boutique à Osaka en espérant avoi le choix...


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas...
> 
> Demain je vais dans une boutique à Osaka en espérant avoi le choix...




Merci


----------



## elude (5 Août 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas...
> 
> Demain je vais dans une boutique à Osaka en espérant avoi le choix...



S'ils livrent pas en France moi je veux bien te l'acheter


----------



## alex42 (6 Août 2006)

Je viens d'avoir la réponse (oui, ils bossent le dimanche !); pas de livraison ailleurs qu'au Japon...

Je prends vos commandes ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Je serai pas contre mais ca fait combien en plus ?


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

voici ma larobe vert "pomme" : super qualité !  .....il ne me manque plus que le MacBook :mouais: qui doit être en train de voyager.....:love:


----------



## elude (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je serai pas contre mais ca fait combien en plus ?



Pareil.


----------



## elude (6 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> voici ma larobe vert "pomme" : super qualit&#233; !  .....il ne me manque plus que le MacBook :mouais: qui doit &#234;tre en train de voyager.....:love:


La finition a l'air au rendez-vous. Jolie LaRobe m&#234;me si pas mon style (trop fantaisiste pour mes yeux). Et bien jou&#233; aussi les ongles assortis au MacBook..hum.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> voici ma larobe vert "pomme" : super qualité !  .....il ne me manque plus que le MacBook :mouais: qui doit être en train de voyager.....:love:




Elle semble bien rembourrée . Interessant


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> La finition a l'air au rendez-vous. Jolie LaRobe m&#234;me si pas mon style (trop fantaisiste pour mes yeux). Et bien jou&#233; aussi les ongles assortis au MacBook..hum.


 
d&#233;sol&#233;e ! mais les ongles ne sont pas les miens puisque c'est la m&#234;me larobe que moi mais ce n'est pas la mienne  (je d&#233;teste les ongles longs....)
sinon la larobe est bien &#233;paisse (environ 5 mm) d'une mousse polyur&#233;thane haute r&#233;silence comme ils disent . La mousse s'enfonce et reprend sa forme quelques secondes apr&#232;s.


----------



## arthur74 (6 Août 2006)

Bon ... ben, j'ai commandé Be-ez La Robe pour MacBook 13" Noir/blanc, sur Fnac.com.
Expedition sous 24 h00 ... depuis le temps que mon Macbook est tout nu :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

C'est idiot , je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; poser la question mais est il possible de voir une photo avec un sac eastpack + la housse la robe + un bloc de cours ou un cahier ou deux si tout rentre svp


----------



## pbas400 (6 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Et bien joué aussi les ongles assortis au MacBook..hum.



heureusement que ce n est pas un macbook black


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que ce n est pas un macbook black


 
:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## cyrilo77 (7 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> sinon j ai 2 copines qui sont pretes à m'aider pour me transporter le macbook


 

Dis donc : vu la chaleur que dégage la machine, je ne vois pas comment elles font pour le porter ainsi..... Mio, déjà sur un jean c'est limite !
S'il faut leur passer de la Biafine pour les brulures, je me porte volontaire !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc : vu la chaleur que dégage la machine, je ne vois pas comment elles font pour le porter ainsi..... Mio, déjà sur un jean c'est limite !
> S'il faut leur passer de la Biafine pour les brulures, je me porte volontaire !


En fait, les MacBooks sont éteints, elles croient juste que ce sont des nouveaux miroirs "hype".


----------



## sam&mac (7 Août 2006)

Je viens de commander cette housse en n&#233;opr&#232;ne sur ebay pour 16&#8364;. Je vous dirais ce qu'elle vaut bient&#244;t.


----------



## chupastar (7 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander cette housse en néoprène sur ebay pour 16. Je vous dirais ce qu'elle vaut bientôt.




Elle a l'air d'être pas mal du tout cette pochette!

Est elle à la bonne taille? Moule t-elle bien ton MacBook?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est idiot , je l'ai déjà poser la question mais est il possible de voir une photo avec un sac eastpack + la housse la robe + un bloc de cours ou un cahier ou deux si tout rentre svp




Up svp


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Est elle à la bonne taille? Moule t-elle bien ton MacBook?



Oh shocked


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est idiot , je l'ai déjà poser la question mais est il possible de voir une photo avec un sac eastpack + la housse la robe + un bloc de cours ou un cahier ou deux si tout rentre svp


J'ai pas un Eastpack, mais un Lafuma, ça t'interesse quand même ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

G&#233;nial ! Et c pas trop lourd ?


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Août 2006)

5,7kg à la balance. Ca pèse un peu, normal, mais j'ai connu pire comme sac de cours. Mais je ferais pas des km avec. 
Mais bon faut savoir ce qu'on veut, amener son portable ou avoir un sac léger.


----------



## elude (8 Août 2006)

Pénurie de housse 13,3 sur paris (j'ai trouvé que des roses...).
Vivement un bon plan.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Captures 15 dans le 15&#232;me arrondissement . Ils en ont plein .


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> 5,7kg à la balance.


  Tu apportes des bières en cours ?


----------



## elude (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Captures 15 dans le 15ème arrondissement . Ils en ont plein .



Merci je l'aurai pas soupçonné


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Merci je l'aurai pas soupçonné




Je compte peut etre m'acheter le Black Pearl de be ez , vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## EcoFlex (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je compte peut etre m'acheter le Black Pearl de be ez , vous en pensez quoi ?



Elle est très belle et semble assez ergonomique, mais moi j'attends avec impatience le sac LE13 de chez eux après je ferais mon choix


----------



## Marvin_R (9 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Tu apportes des bières en cours ?


Ca serait pas sérieux. 
Et puis ça fait un moment que j'y vais plus en cours.


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas sérieux.
> Et puis ça fait un moment que j'y vais plus en cours.


Euh, tu n'as pas droit à une voiture de fonction avec un coffre suffisament grand et/ou une boite à gant réfrigéré ? Car pour conserver ton mac, c'est encore l'idéal à cette époque de l'année


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je compte peut etre m'acheter le Black Pearl de be ez , vous en pensez quoi ?



Il est bien mais faut voir si un sac est adapté à tes besoins. Dans mon cas, je peux pas m'emcombrer de 2 sacs.


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

J'ai craqu&#233; pour un _LaRobe_ Black/White chez Captures et je suis pas d&#233;&#231;u par la protection de la housse, c'est vraiment rigide et mousseu &#224; la fois.
Le design on aime ou on aime pas, moi j'aime pas trop et d&#232;s que j'aurais la possibilit&#233; d'acheter une _Suono_ je le ferai. (Esprit mode)


----------



## S2P (9 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> J'ai craqué pour un _LaRobe_ Black/White chez Captures et je suis pas déçu par la protection de la housse, c'est vraiment rigide et mousseu à la fois.
> Le design on aime ou on aime pas, moi j'aime pas trop et dès que j'aurais la possibilité d'acheter une _Suono_ je le ferai. (Esprit mode)



Sais-tu qui distribue *Suono*?


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu qui distribue *Suono*?


Non. Qui?


----------



## S2P (9 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Non. Qui?


C'était une question que je te posais...
Je n'en sais rien sinon je ne te la poserai pas!


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> C'était une question que je te posais...
> Je n'en sais rien sinon je ne te la poserai pas!


lol ok, le clin d'oeil m'a trompé


----------



## S2P (9 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> lol ok, le clin d'oeil m'a trompé


Sorry!
Enfin ça ne résoud pas notre problème!
Faudrait peut-être envisager une commande groupée, si quelqu'un du Forum envisage un passage du côté du Japon...


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Sorry!
> Enfin ça ne résoud pas notre problème!
> Faudrait peut-être envisager une commande groupée, si quelqu'un du Forum envisage un passage du côté du Japon...


Faudrait voir avec alex42 pour dans 2 semaines (il est absent je crois).. vu qu'ils livrent pas en France. Moi j'en prendrai bien une ou deux ^^


----------



## S2P (9 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir avec alex42 pour dans 2 semaines (il est absent je crois).. vu qu'ils livrent pas en France. Moi j'en prendrai bien une ou deux ^^


Je suis partant!!!
J'ai même une idée assez précise du modèle qui me tente: 






de cette couleure:


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant!!!
> J'ai même une idée assez précise du modèle qui me tente:
> 
> 
> ...



lol j'ai craqué pour le même motif. Alex42 reviiennnnns. Toute personne ayant un ami au japon est prié de se faire connaître !
Suono a réussi à encore + embellir le MacBook c'est quand meme quelquechose..


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très belle et semble assez ergonomique, mais moi j'attends avec impatience le sac LE13 de chez eux après je ferais mon choix




Il est pas déjà sorti ?


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas déjà sorti ?


Selon le site Be Ez , non


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

Heu mais il sort quand ?


----------



## EcoFlex (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu mais il sort quand ?




Telle est la question


----------



## elude (9 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant!!!
> J'ai m&#234;me une id&#233;e assez pr&#233;cise du mod&#232;le qui me tente:
> 
> 
> ...


Tu parles de &#231;a? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




miamm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Telle est la question




Je dirai en même temps que le crumpler 13"


----------



## Marvin_R (9 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu n'as pas droit à une voiture de fonction avec un coffre suffisament grand et/ou une boite à gant réfrigéré ? Car pour conserver ton mac, c'est encore l'idéal à cette époque de l'année



Aucun problème, le bureau est climatisé. Et pour les bières, pas besoin de les transporter, elles sont déjà sur mon lieu de travail.


----------



## MacVincent (9 Août 2006)

Est-ce que le Crumpler est sorti en 13"?
Pour MBP ou PB 15", il m'a l'air super:
Une photo ici


----------



## elude (10 Août 2006)

MacVincent a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le Crumpler est sorti en 13"?
> Pour MBP ou PB 15", il m'a l'air super:
> Une photo ici


super..rigide! ca ressemble pas trop à une housse!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

MacVincent a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le Crumpler est sorti en 13"?
> Pour MBP ou PB 15", il m'a l'air super:
> Une photo ici




Je parlais de la besace , moi


----------



## S2P (10 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ça?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tes photos sont parfaites!
C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut, surtout que je viens de recevoir ce matin mon Macbook, et il est un peu sans abri pour l'instant...


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

salut les gens,

je ne sais pas si vous avez deja trouve le tucano second skin guaina pour MB
il est disponible en 2 coloris, ou plutot en 2 x 2 coloris: ici
- noir/gris 
- marron/orange

ils me plaisent plutot bien mais j'hesite aussi avec le microfiber de la meme marque

ils sont dispo sur l'applestore, enfin avec un delai d'attente relativement long... 4 a 6 semaines, ca ne va pas aider a soigner ma tension tout ca


----------



## CMShadow (11 Août 2006)

J'ai bien envie de prendre ça moi http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...jQkVG2XGAlqG6/7.PSLID?mco=94689EE6&nplm=TJ872


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien envie de prendre ça moi http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/6424041/wo/Ob1luLGTmYSV2ajQkVG2XGAlqG6/7.PSLID?mco=94689EE6&nplm=TJ872


 
Je l'ai acheté cette semaine, je peux que te la recommander. La protection est vraiment optimale.


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai achet&#233; une LaRobe Rose &#224; la Fnac.com. Pour l'instant j'en suis bien satisfait ! 
Comme je le montre sur les photos, cette seconde-peau est incroyable : elle reprend sa forme automatiquement. Souvent quand je la transporte, je remarque des marques plus ou moins prononc&#233;es sur sa surface. Ces marques disparaissent assez vite, mais ce sont autant de pressions qui n'ont pas abim&#233;es mon MacBook. 
Enfin, dans la mesure du possible, mon MacBook se prom&#232;ne dans sa LaRobe, elle m&#234;me dans une saccoche en cuir toute moche. 

Voici quelques photos : je met un lien, parce que j'ai la flemme de faire des miniatures... 





(Et pour d'autres photos de mon MacBook, allez ici : http://dr.cube.free.fr/switch/photos_macbook/)


----------



## chupastar (11 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien envie de prendre ça moi http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...jQkVG2XGAlqG6/7.PSLID?mco=94689EE6&nplm=TJ872



Heu, ton lien ne marche pas chez moi... Quel est le nom de la pochette s'il te plaît?


----------



## Tannen (11 Août 2006)

c'est la housse Tucano second skin microfiber.


----------



## chupastar (11 Août 2006)

Ok merci. Je me m&#233;fie des housses Tucano, j'ai une amie pour qui cette housse s'est d&#233;color&#233;e sur la coque blanche de son iBook, &#231;a a comme tatou&#233;e son ordinateur, la couleur s'est faite en profondeur, comme une teinture et est d&#233;sormais impossible &#224; enlever. Elle n'avait en fait pas d&#233;pli&#233; les rabats cens&#233;s prot&#233;ger l'ordinateur de la fermeture &#233;claire, de ce fait &#231;a a fait une sorte de cadre sur et sous son iBook!!! J'aurais &#233;t&#233; d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; si j'&#233;tais elle.

Si un jour j'ai l'occasion de prendre des photos je le ferais et les publierais.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

Prendre une be ez , non ?


----------



## elude (11 Août 2006)

Oui mais qu'est-ce que c'est moche.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Ah bon ? Comparable a une tucano ...


----------



## arthur74 (12 Août 2006)

Vous trouver &#231;a moche ??

:hein:

http://www.be-ez.com/prod_larobeclassic.html#

Ben , moi, pas du tout ... plutot classe, m&#232;me !!

Et tres efficace ... meilleurs qu'une TUCANO  

Tous les d&#233;tail ici


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Non , je trouve cela beau


----------



## pbas400 (12 Août 2006)

OUI  c est tres moche


----------



## Tannen (12 Août 2006)

Difficile de trouver une LArobe en ce moment, dur dur (CLG en rupture etc.) ...

Quelqu'un à une adresse internet pour passer commande ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Allez a Captures 15 à Paris


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Août 2006)

le site  www.mactribu.fr  en vends; il faut les appeler au téléphone et si tu envois un chèque comme moi ils t'en envoient une rapidement. j'en ai eu une verte superbe ! 
prix 29,90 euros avec le port


----------



## arthur74 (12 Août 2006)

Tannen a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de trouver une LArobe en ce moment, dur dur (CLG en rupture etc.) ...
> 
> Quelqu'un à une adresse internet pour passer commande ?



Je viens d'en commander une sur http://www.fnac.com/ , je l'ai reçu en 3 jours ...

celle ci : http://minilien.com/?O9WJmMek1z


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

Il y a ebizcuss aussi. Livraison rapide.


----------



## Tannen (12 Août 2006)

ok merci


----------



## elude (12 Août 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Vous trouver ça moche ??
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



J'en ai une, noir & blanc et je trouve ça pas classe du tout.
LaRobe c'est des coloris fantaisistes..!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Pourquoi tu en as pas pris de couleurs dans ce cas ?


----------



## arthur74 (12 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une, noir & blanc et je trouve ça pas classe du tout.
> LaRobe c'est des coloris fantaisistes..!




ben oui ... pourquoi, en as tu pris une ?

et puis tu sais , les gouts et les couleurs ...


----------



## Dr_cube (12 Août 2006)

Vu vos questions, on dirait que vous n'avez pas vu mon dernier message... 

Je le redis ici donc : *j'ai achet&#233; une LaRobe Rose &#224; la Fnac.com*. J'ai command&#233; un vendredi soir, et je l'ai re&#231;u le mardi matin. Mais les frais de port sont quand m&#234;me assez chers.. Mais c'est t&#233;lement difficile de la trouver sur d'autres sites que je n'avais pas le choix. Sur Mactribu, on est oblig&#233; d'acheter par t&#233;l&#233;phone, et je pr&#233;f&#232;re utiliser une platterfome s&#233;curis&#233;e. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve ma LaRobe Rose tr&#232;s tr&#232;s belle. Elle est classe. Je l'ai pris en rose pour choquer les gens. Tout le monde me dit "Mais c'est pour les filles" ou "Ca fait poup&#233;e Barbie".. Ca m'amuse de voir &#224; quel point les hommes ont pris l'habitude de se priver du rose sous pr&#233;texte que c'est pour les filles. Donc bref, pour montrer ma diff&#233;rence sur toute la ligne, j'ai choisis la LaRobe Rose, et comme &#231;a personne ne me demande plus pourquoi j'ai pris un Mac, ou pourquoi mon ordi il est blanc. 


J'ai mis des photos de ma LaRobe Rose en ligne : 
http://dr.cube.free.fr/switch/photos_macbook/LaRobe/


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve ma LaRobe Rose très très belle. Elle est classe. Je l'ai pris en rose pour choquer les gens. Tout le monde me dit "Mais c'est pour les filles" ou "Ca fait poupée Barbie".. Ca m'amuse de voir à quel point les hommes ont pris l'habitude de se priver du rose sous prétexte que c'est pour les filles. Donc bref, pour montrer ma différence sur toute la ligne, j'ai choisis la LaRobe Rose, et comme ça personne ne me demande plus pourquoi j'ai pris un Mac, ou pourquoi mon ordi il est blanc.


Bon esprit.   

Par contre, à ta place, j'éviterais quand même les talons aiguilles, ça fait un peu trop. :rateau:  

 (humour, évidemment)


----------



## elude (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu en as pas pris de couleurs dans ce cas ?



je préfère le sobre.
et j'avais un besoin urgent de protéger mon MB !


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une, noir & blanc et je trouve ça pas classe du tout.
> LaRobe c'est des coloris fantaisistes..!



Noir et blanc, on peut pas dire que ce soit des couleurs très fantaisistes. 
Mais on a le droit de pas aimer.

Avec ses couleurs franches, acidulées ou noir profond, son logo, les languettes courbes de la fermeture éclair, je trouve qu'elle correspond bien au style du MB. La Tucano au contraire, je la trouve trop sérieuse. Elle est plus adaptée au MBP.
Mais ce c'est que mon avis. Et puis de toute façon, chacun peut trouver une housse adaptée à ses goùts, il a le choix.


----------



## iBapt (13 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien envie de prendre ça moi http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...jQkVG2XGAlqG6/7.PSLID?mco=94689EE6&nplm=TJ872


Merci pour le lien...  

Je viens de l'acheter à l'instant, elle à l'air d'être vraiment bien...
C'est exactement ce que je voulais en attendant "LE13" de Be.ez


----------



## Toc Toc (13 Août 2006)

Bonsoir;  

Heureux pocésseur d'un MacBook  :love:  je souhaite acheter une housse de portable et mon 
regard c'est dirigé vers celle-ci : Sac à bandoulière Brenthaven Pro 12/15

pour une photo:
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...rqCan1xJMahAr/5.PSLID?mco=946555C9&nplm=TC153

Sachant que j'ai déja commandé (ne me demander pas pourquoi...  ) Housse Neoprene Sleeve d'Incase pour MacBook 13 pouces - Noir

pour une photo :
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...qCan1xJMahAr/11.PSLID?mco=94689A4C&nplm=TJ702

Mon probléme étant le suivant :
Est-ce que envellopé dans sa housse néopréne mon macbook pourra rentré dans la sacoche brenthaven?
Est-ce que ma sacoche Brenthaven vide (sans macbook) pourrai me servir de porte-document pour les cours : trieur + 1 cahier ou 2 ?

Et bien sûr vos impréssions si vous avez acheté ce(s) sac(s) ou entendu parler...  

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## chupastar (14 Août 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; une housse n&#233;opr&#232;ne d'Incase pour un iBook, et je n'attendais qu'une chose: sa sortie pour MacBook!

Elle est super jolie et prot&#232;ge bien &#224; elle seule ton portable, elle est plus &#233;paisse en comparaison &#224; une Tucano, et tr&#232;s classe avec son int&#233;rieur vert qui se d&#233;marque de la sobri&#233;t&#233; du noir externe.


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

salut les gens je viens de trouver un sac tres innovant sur le site de radtech: ici

ya plus d'excuses maintenant on peut meme emmener son macbook se faire bronzer au camping


----------



## CMShadow (14 Août 2006)

Rah fait chier, la housse tucano est maintenant dispo dans plus d'un mois 
J'ai vu une "case logic" sur le site de la fnac. Quelqu'un a testé ?
J'ai vriament du mal à m'y retrouver dans toutes ces histoires... tout ce qui est bien est pas dispo.
Quelqu'un connaîtrait t'il une bonne housse, dispo maintenant pour la livraison en France, autour de 30/40  ?


----------



## sam&mac (14 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> salut les gens je viens de trouver un sac tres innovant sur le site de radtech: ici
> 
> ya plus d'excuses maintenant on peut meme emmener son macbook se faire bronzer au camping



Ils ne proposent pas de connecteur magsafe ... puis le design fait ... fait ... enfin, je sais pas.

Sinon, je salue l'initiative


----------



## CMShadow (14 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne proposent pas de connecteur magsafe ... puis le design fait ... fait ... enfin, je sais pas.


 
Terminator ?


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne proposent pas de connecteur magsafe ... puis le design fait ... fait ... enfin, je sais pas.
> 
> Sinon, je salue l'initiative



ah oui ca c'est inexcusable... je vais leur en toucher 2 mots

sinon cote design, ya encore des efforts a faire, je le concede.... les panneaux voltaiques sont d'un gout douteux  ... ya meme pas de quoi les cacher :rose:

et pas sur que Terminator en voudrait    

mais cote pratique, ya tout ce q'il faut non? ... un connecteur pour un barbecue electrique ?

heu faut voir....


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Août 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

Comme j'ai la flemme de chercher sur le fil, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait de mémoire ou acheter la housse beez verte !!

Je voudrais être livré rapidement car je vais commander d'ici peu.......

Merci beaucoup
Pharmacos


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Comme j'ai la flemme de chercher sur le fil, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait de mémoire ou acheter la housse beez verte !!
> 
> ...


 
j'ai reçu la mienne de chez mactribu en vert pomme en une semaine . maintenant, je ne sais pas s'ils en ont encore mais téléphones leur ils sont charmants ! -tu trouveras leurs coordonnées sur le site )


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Août 2006)

Oui mais je cherche plutot quelque chose ou je peux payer par carte 
merci sandrine pour l'info


----------



## Tannen (15 Août 2006)

ebizcuss paiement par carte


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Août 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup !

Comment vous faites pour trouver a partir de la page d'accueil de ebizcuss la housse verte ????????

Moi je n'arrive qu'a tomber que sur la black/white ????


----------



## Tannen (15 Août 2006)

http://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/rech...&val1=be ez&tri=flag_dispo,date_creation+desc


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Ok merci j'ai réussi ! un petit problème avec firefox qui m'empechait de faire la recherche  
Bon ben je prendrai la beez verte après avoir longtemps hésité avec la black & white :hein: :hein: :hein: 

Enfin je lance la commande de la housse après celle du mac   je vous tiens au courant


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai pris la noir & blanc... elle me plaisait pas plus que ça mais j'en avais marre de chercher, et tout était sold out alors...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pris la noir & blanc... elle me plaisait pas plus que ça mais j'en avais marre de chercher, et tout était sold out alors...


 
Forcément,
moi je prend la verte parce que je l'adore et ma copine à la verte alors dans une idée d'uniformité 
Sinon j'aurais bien pris la b&w parce que lorsqu'on arrive dans un endroit ou l'on doit se présenter en costume et être sérieux, la verte ca gache un peu le tout


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

Un endroit où tu dois te présenter en costume, tu met ton book délicatement dans un sac à dos.
Sinon pour ta copine, grave erreur que tu as fait là  tu es maintenant condamné à V I E !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Un endroit où tu dois te présenter en costume, tu met ton book délicatement dans un sac à dos.
> Sinon pour ta copine, grave erreur que tu as fait là  tu es maintenant condamné à V I E !


 
    
On fera avec................   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

Espèce d'asservi 
Moi la mienne, je m'en sert pour le biz  "Je vais recevoir mon iPod vidéo, je te vend mon iPod photo à pas cher ma chérie"
C'est ça que ça doit servir


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai un principe : pas d'arnaque en couple


----------



## Tannen (16 Août 2006)

Je viens de recevoir une Larobe pour mon macbook, elle est terrible, relativement épaisse elle protège bien le macbook.

J'avais précedemment une housse case logic achetée à la Fnac, elle est beaucoup plus fine que la Larobe, et pour le meme prix, je recommande la Larobe 

Bref que du bon


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Tu as acheté laquelle ???


----------



## Tannen (16 Août 2006)

La B/W commandé chez ebizcuss, commandé samedi, reçu cet aprem.


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un principe : pas d'arnaque en couple


 
Je dis ça mais comme nous tous, je suis faible : je pense que je vais me résoudre à lui donner.
En plus c'est pas une arnaque, elle aura un DD tout neuf avec vu qu'il sortira du SAV ^^


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Well done 
tu vois tu t'y fais aussi


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Well done
> tu vois tu t'y fais aussi


 
De vrais princes charmants je vous dis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

Vous avez qu'a ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans ce cas ...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> De vrais princes charmants je vous dis :love: :love: :love:



Et bien c'est un atout de plus auprès d'une femme que d'offrir des ipod


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai e-vendu mon iBook à ma copine... :rose:
Mais au départ il ne lui était pas destiné, alors quand elle a su que je le vendait elle le voulait absolument.
Je ne suis donc pas un gentleman? N'empêche que je lui ait fait un prix défiant toute concurrence!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Oh je vais bientot ouvrir un fil sur les hommes qui vendent du matos apple a prix d'"amoureux" à leur petites amies, compagnes, femmes......

Bientot la norme ne sera plus sur la beauté et la qualité de la personne mais sur le parc informatique de celle ci et les possibilités.........


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez qu'a ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans ce cas ...



Tu as remarqué toi aussi que le sujet avait un peut dévié ? 

Le pauvre gars (ou fille !) qui cherche une housse, ce ne sont pas vos derniers posts qui vont l'aider dans sa recherche.


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Oh je vais bientot ouvrir un fil sur les hommes qui vendent du matos apple a prix d'"amoureux" à leur petites amies, compagnes, femmes......
> 
> Bientot la norme ne sera plus sur la beauté et la qualité de la personne mais sur le parc informatique de celle ci et les possibilités.........




   


C'est vrai, on devrait se recentrer sur le sujet de départ!

Alors ces sacs???


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Et bien pour ma part je vais prendre la be.ez chez ebizcuss en vert et je la commanderai a peu près lorsque mon macbook sera expédié  pour l'avoir en même temps


----------



## One more macuser (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau dans l'univers Mac, j'ai mon MAcBook depuis trois semaines maintenant et j'en suis tr&#233;s content, en partie gr&#226;ce &#224; vous parce que j'ai pass&#233; pas mal de temps &#224; lire vos messages avant de me d&#233;cider... Concernant la housse, j'ai choisi la housse Be.ez noire/orange, je l'ai command&#233; chez MacTribu, et ce matin un email pour me pr&#233;venir qu'ils n'en avaient plus en stock et qu'ils me pr&#233;venaient lorsque la housse part... ca fait quinze jours que j'attend c'est p&#233;nible mais bon on fait avec, est ce que quelqu'un en a command&#233; une chez eux et la re&#231;ue rapidement? 

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Sandrine91 je crois ?!! demande lui


----------



## One more macuser (17 Août 2006)

ok merci ;-)


Ah ben oui en regardant les anciens posts elle l'a recue en une semaine, donc je me suis fait avoir tant pis je vais patienter...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

La housse en sera d'autant plus belle


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Août 2006)

One more macuser a dit:
			
		

> ok merci ;-)
> 
> 
> Ah ben oui en regardant les anciens posts elle l'a recue en une semaine, donc je me suis fait avoir tant pis je vais patienter...



tu ne te feras pas avoir ne t'inquiètes pas ils sont hypers serieux !
je les ai eu deux fois au téléphone. tu ne leur avais pas demandé de la mettre de coté quand tu les a appelé ?
dès qu'ils en auront tu la recevras.


----------



## One more macuser (17 Août 2006)

Nonen fait j'ai trait&#233; avec eux par email et ils m'ont dit qu'ils pouvaient me l'envoyer du coup j'ai envoy&#233; un ch&#232;que desuite mais apparemment ca a &#233;t&#233; trop long a arriver... C'est pas grave, comme dit pharmacos, elle n'en sera que plus belle, j'esp&#232;re juste qu'ils les auront assez vite, je vais bient&#244;t devoir me d&#233;placer avec mon mac, je voudrais pas l'abimer et la poche antistatique qui le prot&#233;g&#233; dans le carton commence &#224; &#234;tre d&#233;fonc&#233;e lol... Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses en tout cas...


----------



## kapso (17 Août 2006)

Je recherche une housse Be.ez LaRobe pour mon MacBook Noir 13". JE suis allé sur le site ebizcuss, mais je ne trouve que des housses 15". C'est normal ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Il faut taper macbook dans la recherche en haut a droite :

ca donne CA 

moi aussi j'ai eu un peu de mal a trouver on m'a aiguiller (confere plus haut )


----------



## kapso (17 Août 2006)

merci beaucoup ! !


----------



## sam&mac (17 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander cette housse en néoprène sur ebay pour 16. Je vous dirais ce qu'elle vaut bientôt.



Je viens de recevoir mon paquet et voilà ce qu'il y avait dedans :


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon paquet et voil&#224; ce qu'il y avait dedans :


Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais je n'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher de rire envoyant ta photo de fin. :rose: 

 Mais je ne me moque pas, c'est juste le d&#233;calage visuel... En r&#233;alit&#233;, je compatis. Si, si. L'enfoir&#233; qui t'a vendu &#231;a aurait pu te pr&#233;venir, il a soigneusement masqu&#233; la mention qui te d&#233;range sur les photos. En plus, on dirait que ce n'est m&#234;me pas du tout la m&#234;me sacoche.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Mais c'est les deux mêmes ????? la sony et l'autre ???


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Bouh, c'est moche c'est pas du tout le même modèle, et le tissu à l'air completement différent ! Ebay à encore fait une victime ! Essaye de voir ce que tu peux faire !


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Août 2006)

Dans 10 jours , je peux avoir mon mac  . Il faut que je trouve une housse resistante car je cours bcp ....


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon paquet et voilà ce qu'il y avait dedans :




Complètement abusé... C'est clair que la housse de la présentation avait l'air d'être pas mal, mais celle-ci... Super horrible!


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Août 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Complètement abusé... C'est clair que la housse de la présentation avait l'air d'être pas mal, mais celle-ci... Super horrible!



incroyable !!! maintenant tu n'as plus qu'à revendre ton mac et achètes un sony !:mouais: 
je sens que je vais me faire llllliiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnncher


----------



## sam&mac (17 Août 2006)

Je l'avais command&#233; en attendant que des mod&#232;les sympas soient dispo dans mon Apple Store. Je ne me prend pas la t&#234;te avec &#231;a.

Le vendeur &#224; une bonne note et 7000 ventes, je lui ai envoy&#233; un mail, j'attend sa r&#233;ponse.

Dans le pire des cas je peux toujours la remettre en vente  ... &#224; un possesseur de sony. Ou &#224; n'importe qui qui voudra frimer ... pour mettre sur le si&#232;ge de leur voiture tuning.


----------



## One more macuser (17 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> pour mettre sur le si&#232;ge de leur voiture tuning.



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  

En tout cas ca me conforte dans ce que je pensais : ne jamais acheter sur ebay...
D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi  

Pour info j'ai tel MacTribu, ils vont recevoir des Larobe Be.ez la semaine prochaine, si ca peut int&#233;r&#233;sser quelqu'un...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Août 2006)

Et pour moi ?


----------



## One more macuser (17 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moi ?



lol


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais commandé en attendant que des modèles sympas soient dispo dans mon Apple Store. Je ne me prend pas la tête avec ça.
> 
> Le vendeur à une bonne note et 7000 ventes, je lui ai envoyé un mail, j'attend sa réponse.
> 
> Dans le pire des cas je peux toujours la remettre en vente ... à un possesseur de sony. Ou à n'importe qui qui voudra frimer ... pour mettre sur le siège de leur voiture tuning.


 
dis nous ce qu'il te répond !


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

bonjour, 

je cherche moi  aussi  une petite house à  pas chere

et je me demande si  la meilleur solution  ce n'est pas une petite house en  neoprene et un  sac en  plus pour mettre avec ses cahiers d'écolier ,  l'alim  et tous .....

what do  you  think ? 
c'est vraiement efficace les petite house neoprene en  gel  chelou  là ? 
pas envie de le rayer ou  de le casser le macbook,  et puis les vibration  c'est galere.

en  plus mon  budget est limiter.
une besace Caselogik + une house sa devrait faire l'affaire. 
ou  targus là  avec une souris offerte  sur surcouf.fr le site des malins 
qu'en  pensez vous ? 

Merki bien


----------



## sam&mac (18 Août 2006)

j'ai une housse néoprène tuning à vendre .....


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

remets là en vente sur ebay ! il y a de nombreux possesseurs de sony


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> remets là en vente sur ebay ! il y a de nombreux possesseurs de sony



Ou dit que c'est pour MacBook, si ça se trouve quelqu'un va tomber dans le panneau.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Et la be.ez est resistante pour quelqu'un qui courre souvent apr&#232;s son RER ?


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Ou dit que c'est pour MacBook, si ça se trouve quelqu'un va tomber dans le panneau.


 
Faudrait être bête quand même


----------



## elude (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et la be.ez est resistante pour quelqu'un qui courre souvent après son RER ?



Le LaRobe est super resistant et encadre bien le MacBook. On ressent un "cadre".
Je préfère pas tester une chute-expérience mais il a l'air de faire son boulot.
Limite tu peux (sans le macbook dedans) mettre une baffe à quelqu'un, il s'évanoui tellement c'est du lourd.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Le LaRobe est " lourde " sans le MacBook ou pas ? D&#233;sol&#233; de mon incr&#233;dulit&#233; mais je deviens idiot car je vais avoir le MacBook bient&#244;t


----------



## sam&mac (18 Août 2006)

Suite du feuilleton 

mail reçu du vendeur : 

Bonjour,
Désolé pour le problème , nous vous envoyons de nouveau une housse .
Cordialement


Remarquez qu'il répond en français ... chapeau


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Et l'autre tu la renvoie ? ou tu la gardes ????


----------



## sam&mac (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et l'autre tu la renvoie ? ou tu la gardes ????



Je la garde ...  

Attendons l'arrivée de la suivante ....


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le LaRobe est " lourde " sans le MacBook ou pas ? Désolé de mon incrédulité mais je deviens idiot car je vais avoir le MacBook bientôt



C'est le surmenage ou quoi ? 
C'est de la mousse et du tissu (et un petit peu de métal), donc ça pèse pas lourd.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> C'est *le surmenage *ou quoi ?
> C'est de la mousse et du tissu (et un petit peu de métal), donc ça pèse pas lourd.




Oui aussi et un rêve qui devient réalité


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le LaRobe est " lourde " sans le MacBook ou pas ? Désolé de mon incrédulité mais je deviens idiot car je vais avoir le MacBook bientôt


 
on dirait pas mais avec le blindage en kevlar et la couche de goretex ...


Sinon ca protege pas des vibrations a partir du moment ou si on court apres le train y a tout qui bouge .. il est pas dans une sacoche antigravitationnel non plus.

(je réponds a plusieurs trucs en mm temps, je m'acharne pas ..)

J'ai LaRobe, c tres bizarre, je sais pas si ca protege énormément si c qqch de pointu car la matiere s'enfonce relativement facilement si la pression se fait en un point. (pouce).

Elle a tendance a s'écraser et mettre un certain temps a se "regonfler". Donc si elle est bien applatie je ne sais pas si elle protege encore beaucoup. 

De tte façon , dans la pochette fournie avec le macbook ca devrait suffir. Après tout on y fait attention a notre petit joujou.


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> on dirait pas mais avec le blindage en kevlar et la couche de goretex ...
> 
> 
> Sinon ca protege pas des vibrations a partir du moment ou si on court apres le train y a tout qui bouge .. il est pas dans une sacoche antigravitationnel non plus.
> ...



De toute façon, il ne faut pas se leurrer, la housse larobe est surtout faite pour protèger le macbook des très léger choc et évite aussi/surtout  les rayures sur la coque. Je donne pas cher du macbook après une chute à hauteur dite normale (au niveau de la hanche on va dire)


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Quand je dis protege quand on courre ca veut dire que le MacBook va pas etre raye ou autre pendant que je courre ...


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

bah ca meme avec la housse fournie dans la boite.

Meme avec la boite en carton d'origine, si on le laisse tomber .. je sais pas si le hdd va aimer. 


BREF, une housse c bien pour les griffes mais ca s'arrete la


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

mais je demande pas de le faire tomber ! Juste courir avec dans un sac d'etudiant c possible , non ?


----------



## elude (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> mais je demande pas de le faire tomber ! Juste courir avec dans un sac d'etudiant c possible , non ?



 Oui c'est possible.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est possible.




Sans qu'il se raye ou autre , non ? Sinon a quoi sert une housse ...


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sans qu'il se raye ou autre , non ? Sinon a quoi sert une housse ...



Tu peux meme faire un marathon si tu veux, tu risque rien   l'interieur de la housse a une texture super douce donc aucun risque


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sans qu'il se raye ou autre , non ? Sinon a quoi sert une housse ...


C'est fait pour, l'intérieur est effectivement très doux. Et comme la housse est aux dimensions du MB, il ne bouge pas beaucoup à l'intérieur, donc ça limite les risques.

Ah là là... Vivement que tu l'ais ce MacBook !! 



> mais je demande pas de le faire tomber !



Mais tu as intérêt ! Non mais, faire tomber son MacBook !! Ca mérite des baffes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Bien voil&#224; ! Merci Marvin _ R toujours l&#224; quand il faut et merci les autres


----------



## Toc Toc (19 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir;
> 
> Heureux pocésseur d'un MacBook  :love:  je souhaite acheter une housse de portable et mon
> regard c'est dirigé vers celle-ci : Sac à bandoulière Brenthaven Pro 12/15
> ...




    Des avis! Des avis!
Merci.`

PS: j'ai vu aussi sur le site de brenthaven qu'il existait une housse nomée ''MacBook slim qui'' a l'air vraiment pas mal mais je ne la trouve pas en vente en france.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Durant l'Apple Expo , tu verras beaucoup de nouveautés au niveau des housses et autres sacs


----------



## Toc Toc (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Durant l'Apple Expo , tu verras beaucoup de nouveautés au niveau des housses et autres sacs



Ah ouais? Bon ben je vais patienter jusqu'à l'apple expo d'octobre.
En attendant j'aurais ma housse en néopréne  .


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais? Bon ben je vais patienter jusqu'à l'apple expo d'octobre.
> En attendant j'aurais ma housse en néopréne  .




Le crumpler 13" sort pour l'Apple Expo , le Sac le13" aussi  . Et c'est en septembre Apple Expo du 12 au 16 septembre


----------



## peteskwal (20 Août 2006)

perso je viens d'acheter celle la sur ebay j'espere que ca se passera bien. 
J'ai pris egalement un skin ipod nano chez le meme vendeur. 

feedback dans 14jours j'espere.


----------



## One more macuser (20 Août 2006)

> perso je viens d'acheter celle la sur ebay j'espere que ca se passera bien.
> J'ai pris egalement un skin ipod nano chez le meme vendeur.
> 
> feedback dans 14jours j'espere.



Oula relis un peu plus haut, ca c'est mal pass&#233; pour une personne qui  a command&#233; le m&#234;me produit sur ebay et qui s'est rerouv&#233; avec un truc qui n'a rien &#224; voir....

Moi, je dis ca je dis rien  ;-)


----------



## peteskwal (20 Août 2006)

Ouais je sais, mais c'est pas le meme vendeur. Eh puis apparemment l'erreur est en cours de correction.
Je suis de nature optimiste, on verra si ca paye.


----------



## schumif (21 Août 2006)

Salut à tous...

Pour mon Macbook Pro, je me suis fait la housse moi même. C'est seulement une housse de protection en tissus molettonnée. Pour les gens qui savent coudre, ça coute moins de 5 et au moins tu as exactement la couleur et le motif désirée.
En gros, elle du meme type que la housse d'emballage, sauf que le tissus fait environ 5 mm d'épaisseur. C'est une protection nickel pour placer l'ordi dans un sac à dos ou dans une sacoche. Mais en aucun cas valable, pour jeter l'ordi par terre.

Si vous voulez des photos n'hésitez pas à les demander.

bye


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Ah oui on veut des photos !!!!!!!

J'ai envie de voir comment tu sais bien coudre


----------



## schumif (21 Août 2006)

Ok, promis, je vous fais une gallerie de photos dans l'aprem...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

Et a pr&#233;sent ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

Il n'a pas précisé le jour   c'est peut etre cet' aprem


----------



## CMShadow (22 Août 2006)

Et ça :
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1787246&OrderInSession=1&Mn=31&NID=7454629&SID=c2aeb9c1-7c28-26b9-6573-0667b7c0d0ef&TTL=230820061009&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=19&UID=01359c06e-6ac2-d1ff-3ea8-b077bf6783fa&Fr=2
Vous connaissez ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

Pas bôôô   

   
Enfin elle est pas chère quoi   après c'est une question de gout


----------



## alaix (22 Août 2006)

Le macbook fait 32.5*22.7*2.75 cm ( source univers mac donc si je me trompe, ils seront les responsables :rateau: ) donc si tu prends cette sacroche qui fait 30 x 24,5 x 4 cm ton macbook ne rentrera pas! ( quel raissonnement!)  
Tout ça pour rejoindre la pensée de pharmacos  

ps: -vive les périphrases
-j'ai commandé mon macbook hier et j'en est déja marre d'attendre snif


----------



## CMShadow (22 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'info..
Parce que c'est vrai qu'il est beau, je veux qu'il soit bien protégé (l)


----------



## sam&mac (22 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Le macbook fait 32.5*22.7*2.75 cm ( source univers mac donc si je me trompe, ils seront les responsables :rateau: ) donc si tu prends cette sacroche qui fait 30 x 24,5 x 4 cm ton macbook ne rentrera pas! ( quel raissonnement!)



C'est comme mettre un slip trop petit ... ça peut faire mal  ... -> []


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour rejoindre la pensée de pharmacos


 
J'aime les gens qui me rejoignent en pensée


----------



## schumif (22 Août 2006)

Hello &#224; tous...

Ca y est j'ai mis les photos de ma housse faite maison sur le net.
Vous pouvez les visualisez &#224; cette adresse:

http://picasaweb.google.com/fabien.kermarrec/HousseMacbookPro

Si vous voulez plus d'infos n'h&#233;sitez pas.
Bye et d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2006)

C une housse pour la maison , je crois , non ?


----------



## schumif (22 Août 2006)

Non, c'est une housse de protection pour le transport.
Elle prot&#233;ge principalement contre les rayures mais en aucun cas contre les gros chocs.
Mais avec cette housse, je peux mettre le MBP dans un sac &#224; dos ou dans un sacoche de travail. Franchement, pour moins de 5&#8364;, c'est nickel. Ca me satisfait...mais chacun &#224; sa propre utilisation.

Bye


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est une housse de protection pour le transport.
> Elle protége principalement contre les rayures mais en aucun cas contre les gros chocs.
> Mais avec cette housse, je peux mettre le MBP dans un sac à dos ou dans un sacoche de travail. Franchement, pour moins de 5, c'est nickel. Ca me satisfait...mais chacun à sa propre utilisation.
> 
> Bye


Tu devrais en faire d'autres et les vendre sur eBay !


----------



## elude (22 Août 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est une housse de protection pour le transport.
> Elle protége principalement contre les rayures mais en aucun cas contre les gros chocs.
> Mais avec cette housse, je peux mettre le MBP dans un sac à dos ou dans un sacoche de travail. Franchement, pour moins de 5, c'est nickel. Ca me satisfait...mais chacun à sa propre utilisation.
> 
> Bye



moi jte dis bravo


----------



## cyrilo77 (22 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais en faire d'autres et les vendre sur eBay !


oui : monte un commerce !!!!!!!
moi, je suis ton 1er client  (je choisis les couleurs)

YEEESSSS


----------



## schumif (22 Août 2006)

Oaui, c'est une id&#233;e de monter un commerce...si un jour j'ai rien &#224; faire de mes journ&#233;es, j'y penserai...Mais franchement, c'est pas bien dur &#224; faire et &#231;a permet de faire des sacr&#233;s &#233;conomies...
Apr&#232;s, c'est sur que l'&#233;conomie n'est pas &#233;norme vis &#224; vis du prix du MBP, mais au final les divers accessoires coutent tr&#232;s chers...

Bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

oui 
mais bon 
si  apple ouvrait ces portes et autorisait d'autres constructeurs à  fournir des accessoires.....
mais bon  j'arrete je vais encore me faire houspiller.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

La be.ez est en délais court chez ebizcuss snif il faut que j'attende pour l'avoir  
enfin je l'ai pas encore commandé 
et je n'ai pas encore le macbook


----------



## One more macuser (23 Août 2006)

Putain bon j'attend ma housse depuis d&#233;but Ao&#251;t, je les ai appell&#233;, et ils s'av&#232;re qu'ils n'ont pas recu mon ch&#232;que, donc il c'est paum&#233; je sais pas o&#249;, donc c'est la merde. Du coup ben je vais &#224; Bordeaux mardi, j'esp&#232;re que je vais en trouver une &#224; la FNAC ou chez iConcept, on verra bien ...


----------



## One more macuser (23 Août 2006)

Bon ben voil&#224;, il y a des larobe de toutes les couleurs chez iConceot &#224; bordeaux sauf la noire orange au hasard, mais bon , je peux plus atendre, il me faut une housse tr&#233;s vite car je dois bouger avec mon Mac, don bon ce sera la noire et blanche finalement.. mouais...

Quelqu'n aurait(il par hasard une photo de sa larobe dans un sac Eastpak pour se faire une id&#233;e?

Merci bien...


----------



## Marvin_R (23 Août 2006)

One more macuser a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'n aurait(il par hasard une photo de sa larobe dans un sac Eastpak pour se faire une idée?



J'ai posté quelques photos de ma housse dans un sac Lafuma (doit pas être trop différent d'un Eastpak) sur ce topic, il doit être dans les dernières pages.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Hello à tous !!

J'ai commandé ma housse be.ez pour mon macbook (qui n'est meme pas arrivé) !

J'ai pris la verte 
Elle n'est pas en stock ! j'ai mailé les vendeurs qui m'ont dit qu'il en arrivait 11 la semaine prochaine : précis le vendeur


Voila
@+ pour les photos 

pharmacos


----------



## One more macuser (23 Août 2006)

Merci pour les photos marvin_r, 

C'est vrai ke ton sac lafuma n'est pas tr&#233;s diff&#233;rent mais il s'ouvre en entier contrairement &#224; un eastpak, je voulais juste voir si la housse pase bien et snas forcer dans le east pak ki lui ne s'ouvre pas en entier


----------



## Marvin_R (23 Août 2006)

Sur les photos, j'ai ouvert en grand le sac pour montrer le volume qu'occupait la housse. Mais elle rentre très bien rien qu'en ouvrant la partie supérieure du sac. En largeur, il y a de la marge entre le sac et la housse.


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !!
> 
> J'ai commandé ma housse be.ez pour mon macbook (qui n'est meme pas arrivé) !
> 
> ...



tu ne seras pas déçu !  elle est superbe en verte et elle protège vraiment bien cette be.ez.....  ; très belle qualité en plus :love:


----------



## corloane (24 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne seras pas déçu ! elle est superbe en verte et elle protège vraiment bien cette be.ez..... ; très belle qualité en plus :love:


 
tu me dis ce que tu en penses:

ce qui est bien chez be.ez c'est le look et cette matière en combinaison de plongée renforcée...
ce qui est moins bien, c'est qu'on ne peut l'ouvrir complètement, ce qui est très important en déplacement pour laisser l'ordi dedans, c'est pour ça que la future crumpler me semble plus adaptée


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Août 2006)

le côté pratique de la crumpler est évident et j'ai hésité avec celle ci et la be.ez
mais la crumpler est aussi moins protectrice car beaucoups plus souple (néoprène) ; enfin c'est mon avis.
moi je transporte peu mon macbook alors si toi tu le fais quotidiennement ou très souvent....peut être que la crumpler est plus pratique ?
à toi de voir , je pense de toute façon que les deux sont de très bonne qualité


----------



## One more macuser (24 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Sur les photos, j'ai ouvert en grand le sac pour montrer le volume qu'occupait la housse. Mais elle rentre très bien rien qu'en ouvrant la partie supérieure du sac. En largeur, il y a de la marge entre le sac et la housse.




Ok, merci pour l'info


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2006)

J'ai envoye un mail a Mactribu, leur expliquant que je voudrais commander la Beez. Je leur demande la demarche a suivre, leur coordonees adress et bancaires tout ca pour faciliter la tache a la personne qui va m'aider a la commander en france. 
Deux emails et toujours pas de reponse, c moyen quand meme ... sont vraiment serieux dans la tribu ?


----------



## One more macuser (24 Août 2006)

Oui finalement tout va bien, mon ch&#232;que &#233;tait pas perdu mais mal rang&#233;, ils m'ont tel ce matin pour me dire que ma housse partait dans la journ&#233;e et il m'ont rappell&#233; pour s'excuser et me dire que le colissimo &#233;tait bien parti, donc tout va bien , je devrais avoir ma housse d'ici quelques jours, vite j'esp&#232;re...
moi aussi il m'&#233;tait deux trois jours &#224; r&#233;pondre aux emails, le mieux c'est de les rappeller...


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Août 2006)

de toute façon, chez mactribu ils sont très serieux ....  pour moi pas de soucis pour la be.ez verte


----------



## sam&mac (25 Août 2006)

Ayé ... la seconde housse est arrivée de Chine ce matin. Elle est conforme à la photo. Concernant la matière, c'est du néoprène (pas super épais) recouvert de tissu alvéolé. C'est super discret en tous cas. 

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'enfiler le MB dedans ... je vous tiens au courrant.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Août 2006)

Je vend la mienne :



















[/QUOTE]



Quelqu'un interessé ? 

20 + port ( maxi 1  )


----------



## elude (25 Août 2006)

On dirait le papier de base qui enveloppe le MB.


----------



## Aenelia (27 Août 2006)

Dites, j'ai une petite question. Je vais commander mon MacBook ce soir ou demain mais le sac que je veux est taggé "livraison dans 1 à 2 semaines" sur l'AS. 
Le MacBook quand à lui, c'est marqué 5 jours 

Etant donné que je commande tout en même temps, ça me parviendra en 1 colis ? Ou en 2 avec supplément ?


----------



## MacEskis (27 Août 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que je commande tout en même temps, ça me parviendra en 1 colis ? Ou en 2 avec supplément ?


J'ai toujours été livré en fonction du délais le plus long, mais ce n'est que mon expérience perso, la dernière en date août 2005 sur le Store néerlandais.


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

elude a dit:
			
		

> On dirait le papier de base qui enveloppe le MB.



Euh pas trop non
C'est la housse d'ici :

http://wrappers.typepad.com/ipod/apple_macbook_laptop_protector/index.html


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et tu as acheté ca !!!! a 17£


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as acheté ca !!!! a 17£



pourquoi la vends tu déjà ??


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi la vends tu déjà ??


 
Elle est peut etre décevante (non non je ne veut pas ruiner ta vente)

mais bon pour 25 tu a la be.ez et moi je préfererai mettre 5 de plus que d'acheter la tienne qui me parait fini très fine


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Elle est peut etre décevante (non non je ne veut pas ruiner ta vente)
> 
> mais bon pour 25 tu a la be.ez et moi je préfererai mettre 5 de plus que d'acheter la tienne qui me parait fini très fine


Je l'ai payé 32, et je la vends parce que je veux du vert, je l'avais acheté avant que sorte la be.ez, mais je veux une housse verte . 

Mais elle est parfaite, a par qu'elle est blanche .

Mais si je ne la vends pas je la garderais .


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai payé 32, et je la vends parce que je veux du vert, je l'avais acheté avant que sorte la be.ez, mais je veux une housse verte .
> 
> Mais elle est parfaite, a par qu'elle est blanche .
> 
> Mais si je ne la vends pas je la garderais .


 
Je ne voulais pas te vexer, je donnais juste mon avis !  
Si tu dis qu'elle est bien alors


----------



## Nastyatak (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je vous propose un petit test de la Booq Vyper XS2 pour MacBook 13 pouces. Suivi d'un petit récapitulatif non exhaustif des housses dispos pour la bête;



Par ici


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas te vexer, je donnais juste mon avis !
> Si tu dis qu'elle est bien alors



Je ne l'ai pas mal pris, je veux juste changer de couleur


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Ok et toi aussi tu vas rejoindre le clan des be.ez verte


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ok et toi aussi tu vas rejoindre le clan des be.ez verte



Oui,  tu as un shop sur internet a me conseiller ? :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Ebizcuss


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ebizcuss


Merci merci .

13" je ne trouve pas du tout ...


----------



## alaix (28 Août 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci .
> 
> 13" je ne trouve pas du tout ...


 
Voilà!!! 

http://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/rechercheavanceproduit.asp?TOUTRECH=O&ID_VENTILATION=AC&ID_FAMILLE=AG&ID_SOUS_FAMILLE=&val1=macbook&tri=flag_dispo%2Cdate_creation+deschttp://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/rech...al1=macbook&tri=flag_dispo,date_creation+desc


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Voilà!!!
> 
> http://www.ebizcuss.com/DIVERS/rechercheavanceproduit.asp?TOUTRECH=O&ID_VENTILATION=AC&ID_FAMILLE=AG&ID_SOUS_FAMILLE=&val1=macbook&tri=flag_dispo%2Cdate_creation+desc




Merci je chercher une photo de la robe, et comme les 13" on pas d'apercu


----------



## alaix (28 Août 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Merci je chercher une photo de la robe, et comme les 13" on pas d'apercu


 
J'pense que le modèle est le même que pour le 15" sauf qu'il est à la taille du 13"! Tout simplement


----------



## alaix (28 Août 2006)

Tiens:
http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?products_id=8421


----------



## béné (28 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Tiens:
> http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?products_id=8421


 


Désolée messieurs mais je la prefere en rose.....(encore une reminiscence Barbie, m....!!!!):love:


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Août 2006)

Nastyatak a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je vous propose un petit test de la Booq Vyper XS2 pour MacBook 13 pouces. Suivi d'un petit récapitulatif non exhaustif des housses dispos pour la bête;
> 
> 
> 
> Par ici



bien le récapitulatif


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Chez Ebizcuss rupture de la be.ez verte qui ne me sera livrée que le 15 septembre


----------



## One more macuser (29 Août 2006)

Moi je suis en panique, ma housse est parti jeudi dernier, et jeudi procahin e dois partir avec mon book... J'esp&#232;re la recevoir demain


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Août 2006)

si elle est partie depuis jeudi , tu l'auras certainement demain ! allez on croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Moi elle n'arrivera que le 15/09


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Août 2006)

moi j'ai eu :
-le macbook sans la be.ez
-la be.ez sans le macbook
-et enfin......les deux réunis.......:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 
allez l'attente vaut le coup et les deux ensemble c'est tip top !!:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

En esperant ne pas devoir quitter mon macbook pour la be.ez.......


----------



## One more macuser (29 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> si elle est partie depuis jeudi , tu l'auras certainement demain ! allez on croise les doigts pour toi



C'est gentil ;-) je vous tiens au courant


----------



## alaix (29 Août 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé mon macbook et ma housse ( la noire et blanche) et j'ai rien reçu


----------



## béné (29 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai commandé mon macbook et ma housse ( la noire et blanche) et j'ai rien reçu


 


vvviii moi ausssi ça y est!


----------



## Toc Toc (29 Août 2006)

Voila, je recherche un sac Brenthaven pour mon MacBook car c'est du super matos et qu'il sont super bô !!!:love: :love: :love: 
Tans pis pour le prix, on a rien sans rien... !
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un en a acheté un, ou en connait qui pourrait me servir pour porter mon Mac bien sûr, mais aussi un trieur, une trousse et quelques paperasses...
En faite je voudrais faire du 2 en 1 avec un sac pour mon MacBook et pour mes cours en même temps. 
Sachant que je n'ai pas beaucoup d'affaire à transporté: je fait des études supérieures:rateau: .
 Sur le site brenthaven j'ai vu qu'il y avait le sac nommé MacBook Slim qui avait l'air pas mal du tout mais il n'à pas l'air d'être mis en vente en france et sur l'apple store.
Sur l'apple store il ya le Metro, Metro Deluxe, et le 12/15 ProFile et le modéle du dessus (en quoi? je ne sais pas) 12/15 (sans autre mention) et le sac à dos qui ne m'interrese pas .

Sinon il y a le Incase Nylon Sleeve qui à l'air classe mais je ne sais pas si il peut porer un trieur (MacBook retiré bien sûr ).

Et bien si vous avez des infos ou conseil je vous remercie !


----------



## One more macuser (30 Août 2006)

H&#233; ben voil&#224;, faux espoir, il y avait bien un colis au courrier aujourd'hui mais... pour ma soeur... R&#233;sultat si je recois pas ma Be.ez demain midi, ben demain soir faut que je trouve une solution de remplacement  pour emporter mon MacBook avec moi sans trop de risques... et  avec la chance que j'ai la housse va arriver vendredi :-( Et en plus ils m'ont d&#233;bit&#233; le ch&#232;que...


----------



## béné (30 Août 2006)

One more macuser a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben voilà, faux espoir, il y avait bien un colis au courrier aujourd'hui mais... pour ma soeur... Résultat si je recois pas ma Be.ez demain midi, ben demain soir faut que je trouve une solution de remplacement pour emporter mon MacBook avec moi sans trop de risques... et avec la chance que j'ai la housse va arriver vendredi :-( Et en plus ils m'ont débité le chèque...


 


Moi ai commandé be.ez rose...trop belle pour emballé ce splendide macbook blanc (qui ne sera la que dans...quoi?....16 jours?....pffff)


----------



## alaix (30 Août 2006)

béné a dit:
			
		

> Moi ai commandé be.ez rose...trop belle pour emballé ce splendide macbook blanc (qui ne sera la que dans...quoi?....16 jours?....pffff)


 
De toute façon sans ton macbook elle te servira pas à grand chose


----------



## béné (30 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon sans ton macbook elle te servira pas à grand chose


 

nan mais...tu chercherai pas le probleme la , nan?!!!!!:love:


----------



## alaix (30 Août 2006)

béné a dit:
			
		

> nan mais...tu chercherai pas le probleme la , nan?!!!!!:love:


 
Moi? Mais non   ( ça fait passer le temps  )


----------



## béné (30 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Moi? Mais non  ( ça fait passer le temps  )


 


:bebe: ouais je vais compter les pommes pour m'endormir ce soir!!!!!je sius excitee comme une puce et pourtant.....c'est pas pour tout de suite...je le recois 3 jours apres toi!!!!


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Août 2006)

il vaut mieux compter les macbooks:love: :love: :love: :love:  ques les moutons pour s'endormir paisiblement......


----------



## CMShadow (31 Août 2006)

One More MacUser : avecla macbook, y'a une petite protection qui te permet del a mettre dans un sac sans trop de risques, pour quelques jours. J'ai fait ça et je n'ai pas eu de problème.
Hier, c'était mon anniversaire, ma coupine m'a offert (entre autres ), une LaRobe bleue :love: Je sais pas comment elle l'a trouvé, mais elle est trop forte ma coupine :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Félicitation à ta copine alors    
Et bon anniversaire     en retard mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

Est ce que ca vaut vraiment le cout de mettre plus de 30 euros dans une house neoprene comme les ez et autre chose plus ou  moins tendance ? 
est ce que la solidité est extremement différente qu'une case logik ? 

c'est fou  quand même cette tendance à être tendance avec son  laptop.... 
je trouve sa bien ,  même si certaine house sont limite de mauvais gouts. 
mais ca fait un peu  hype style bouda bar..... mais la house rose,  quoique salissante, doit être trés mignonne pour une fille.

c'est les IBM tout moche qui ne doivent pas être à  la fete.


----------



## One more macuser (31 Août 2006)

CMShadow, merci pour le conseil, mais il y a du nouveau, avec le suivi en ligne des colissimo j'ai vu que mon colis est arriv&#233; dans ma ville, il est marqu&#233; "arriv&#233; sur site, livraison en pr&#233;paration" l'aurais-je donc finalement juste &#224; temps, je croise les doigts, sinon ben je ferais comme tu me conseilles et adviennes que pourra  D'ailleurs, ta copine a &#233;t&#233; bien sympa, la mienne c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t "bon ach&#232;te toi ton Mac et arr&#234;te de nous saouler"  A sa d&#233;charge j'&#233;tait vraiment saoulant avant de me d&#233;cider lol
Gandalkiller (pourquoi tu veux le tuer, il est gentil Gandalf ), c'est pas vraiment une question de tendance, mais j'ai eu l'occasion de voir la be.ez de l'ibook d'un pote et la n&#233;pr&#232;one classique d'une copine ca n'a rien &#224; voir, pour 5 euros de plus je pr&#233;f&#232;re vraiment la be.ez plus robuste... Apr&#232;s les go&#251;ts et les couleurs  Et c'est vrai aussi que le c&#244;t&#233; "tendance" ne gache rien ;-)

Bonne journ&#233;e, je vous dit si je fini par la recevoir cette housse...


----------



## CMShadow (31 Août 2006)

Serieux, la matière de la Be.ez c'est vraiment  
Vraiment, j'avais jamais vu ça.
Vous faites une pression sur la housse, ça met bien trois secondes à se resorber. Aucune chance que le macbook subisse la moindre égratignure.
Vraiment impressionné.


----------



## One more macuser (31 Août 2006)

ALors voil&#224; j'ai re&#231;u ma housse mais....
Et oui y a toujours un mais...

1- Elle est pas de la couleur que j'avais demand&#233;e.
2- Le collissimo est &#224; mon nom mais pas la facture...
3- J'ai command&#233; y a un mois ils avaient paum&#233; mon ch&#232;que et l&#224; je re&#231;ois pas ce que j'avais demand&#233; avec une facture pas &#224; mon nom

= Premi&#232;re et derni&#232;re fois que je commande chez Mac tribu m&#234;me si ils sont sympa au t&#233;l&#233;phone, ils pourraient avoir un peu plus de rigueur pour leur vente par correspondance... donc bon rassur&#233; je peux bouger mais pas tr&#233;s content de leur boulot.

Mis &#224; par &#231;a la qualit&#233; de la housse est vraiment super.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Toutes mes condoléances  
Moi la mienne viendra d'ebizcuss mais elle n'arrive que le 15/09


----------



## One more macuser (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes condoléances
> Moi la mienne viendra d'ebizcuss mais elle n'arrive que le 15/09



 lol c'est gentil mais je vais survivre 
Le truc c'est que je l'ai commandé chez eux par ce qu'ils avaient justement des noire/orange, la noire et blanche j'aurais put l'avoir de suite à l'iConcept de Bayonne pas un moi sde délais et surtout pas de frais de port à payer, mais bon c'est pas grave,je l'ai reçue à temps je peux prendre mon train ce soir sans craintes...


----------



## CMShadow (31 Août 2006)

Y'a une p'tite tache sur ma Robe :'( déjà :'(
Vous savez comment la nettoyer? A la machine, à 30/40° ça devrait le faire ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

si elle rétrécit tu pourras toujours la revendre à un possesseur de 12"


----------



## One more macuser (31 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une p'tite tache sur ma Robe :'( déjà :'(
> Vous savez comment la nettoyer? A la machine, à 30/40° ça devrait le faire ?



Aucune idée, y a rien sur leur site internet? ou sur l'étiuette dedans peut-être?


----------



## Fondug (31 Août 2006)

Pfff, je n'ai toujours pas acheté ma housse pour mon macbook, mais bon, j'ai un apple center à 100m sont toujours en rupture, ouin... sinon, il se transporte super bien dans une saccoche renforcée que j'ai, ouf !

Et bonjour à tout le monde, me fait un peu rare par ici, mais j'vais revenir...


----------



## CMShadow (31 Août 2006)

One more macuser a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée, y a rien sur leur site internet? ou sur l'étiuette dedans peut-être?


 
Absolument rien


----------



## alaix (31 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> One More MacUser : avecla macbook, y'a une petite protection qui te permet del a mettre dans un sac sans trop de risques, pour quelques jours. J'ai fait ça et je n'ai pas eu de problème.
> Hier, c'était mon anniversaire, ma coupine m'a offert (entre autres ), une LaRobe bleue :love: Je sais pas comment elle l'a trouvé, mais elle est trop forte ma coupine :rateau:


 
Bon anniv en retard


----------



## béné (31 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv en retard


 


Bon et toi Alaix, tu te sens comment en ce 31 aout (pfff c'est tout?!!!!):love:


----------



## peteskwal (31 Août 2006)

La mienne est arriv&#233;e lundi. Par contre je n'ai pas de macbook pour la tester. La pomme (une contrefacon, vous l'aurez devin&#233 n'est pas tres tres jolie, mais je mettrais la housse a l'envers, c'est pas grave. Sinon, la protection n'est peut etre pas aussi bonne que la BE.EZ mais le critere le plus important etait l'ouverture total de la bete, et puis, pour env. 20&#8364;, ca va!

des photos plus tard...


----------



## béné (31 Août 2006)

peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> La mienne est arrivée lundi. Par contre je n'ai pas de macbook pour la tester. La pomme (une contrefacon, vous l'aurez deviné) n'est pas tres tres jolie, mais je mettrais la housse a l'envers, c'est pas grave. Sinon, la protection n'est peut etre pas aussi bonne que la BE.EZ mais le critere le plus important etait l'ouverture total de la bete, et puis, pour env. 20, ca va!
> 
> des photos plus tard...


 



 vi des photos des photos!!!!!


----------



## alaix (31 Août 2006)

béné a dit:
			
		

> Bon et toi Alaix, tu te sens comment en ce 31 aout (pfff c'est tout?!!!!):love:


 
Ben ça va nickel! merci de t'en soucier   Je ne vais plus trop sur le site d'apple pour voir l'état de ma commande, je ne regarde même plus le calendrier, je passe mon temps a lire le forum et voilà! et toi?  

ps: c'est long 13 jours


----------



## peteskwal (31 Août 2006)

béné a dit:
			
		

> vi des photos des photos!!!!!



Comme promis:

une courte galerie presentant la housse. Avec en prime sur les deux dernieres, la skin que j'ai acheté chez le meme vendeur pour mon nano que je devrais recevoir...


----------



## EcoFlex (31 Août 2006)

Oulah ! Elle fait peur la pomme qui est sur ta housse !:mouais:


----------



## peteskwal (31 Août 2006)

un petit peu oui... mais je vais la cacher.... ou mettre qqu chose dessus!


----------



## Toc Toc (1 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que quelque pourrait me dire quelque chose sur l'Incase Nylon Sleeve pour MacBook 13 pouces ?
Notament s'il protége bien, etc...
Et si il est efficace en porte-document quand on ne l'utilise pas pour le MacBook.

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Les larobes 13"3 sont sur le store sauf pour la verte........  
et la b/w est dispo seulement en 2 &#224; 3 semaines 

Moi j'attends toujours les miennes (b/w & green) de chez ebizcuss


----------



## chupastar (4 Septembre 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:


> Est-ce que quelque pourrait me dire quelque chose sur l'Incase Nylon Sleeve pour MacBook 13 pouces ?
> Notament s'il protége bien, etc...
> Et si il est efficace en porte-document quand on ne l'utilise pas pour le MacBook.
> 
> Merci beaucoup...



J'ai eu cette housse pour mon ex iBook 12", je l'ai vraiment bien aimé, elle est belle, l'intérieur vert est velouté. Je vais me reprendre la même pour mon MacBook!
Par contre certains diront qu'elle ne s'ouvre pas totalement, moi ça ne me dérange pas.

Par contre pour une utilisation en porte document je trouve ça moyen, enfin, ce n'est pas son usage... Ou sinon elle le fait aussi bien que toute les autres étuis semblables...


----------



## bertrand (4 Septembre 2006)

Un bon sac pour Macbook ?
J'ai trouvé !!!
Ici ...
http://www.leguide.com/sacs_poubelle.htm
Bertrand


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

bertrand a dit:


> Un bon sac pour Macbook ?
> J'ai trouvé !!!
> Ici ...
> http://www.leguide.com/sacs_poubelle.htm
> Bertrand


 

Alors ca c'est nul mais vraiment nul à chier limite j'ai envie de cliquer sur le triangle mais je ne le ferai pas


----------



## xlr8 (4 Septembre 2006)

edit : dsl c'est pour &#233;crans 15.4...
Les LaRobe sont &#233;lgament vendues &#224; 24,90&#8364; sur rueducommerce pour ceux que &#231;&#224; int&#233;resse (me semble pas avoir vu le lien, d&#233;sol&#233; si c'est le cas)


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Non il n'y avait pas le lien enfin je ne crois pas    
Sinon c'est bête j'attends chez ebizcuss alors qu'apparement ils ont encore des vertes sur rue du commerce :mouais: 
Mais bon je ne vais pas annuler chez ebizcuss pour rater celles de rueducommerce ni commander chez eux pour en avoir 2


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

je trouve le truc du  sac poubelle assez drole en faite.... 
pas forcement pour le mac book 
mais je trouve ca drole
j'ai souris là au boulot


----------



## shango (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u ma housse Be.ez Larobe b/w pour macbook. Je l'avais command&#233; &#224; la fnac ils ont mis 3semaines pour me la livrer mais je le savais ils n'avaient plus de stock. Enfin maintenant que je l'ai j'en suis tr&#232;s content. Elle rentre parfaitement dans un sac &#224; dos classique, la protection est tr&#232;s &#233;paisse et me para&#238;t tr&#232;s s&#251;re donc bon rien &#224; redire.


----------



## sandrine91 (4 Septembre 2006)

bertrand a dit:


> Un bon sac pour Macbook ?
> J'ai trouvé !!!
> Ici ...
> http://www.leguide.com/sacs_poubelle.htm
> Bertrand



no comment...........


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> no comment...........


 

coucouuuuuu
ça va tite sandrine?
ça tapote sec sur les 'tites touches blanches?!!:love:


----------



## chupastar (4 Septembre 2006)

Comme &#231;a drague par ici d&#232;s qu'il y a une fille!  

Edit: Enfin, peut &#234;tre que t'es une fille dans ce cas je n'ai rien dit... quoi que, ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que je vois Sandrine se faire un peu draguer!


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Septembre 2006)

Béné, il y a les MP pour ça. Essayons de ne pas alourdir encore plus ce topic.


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2006)

chupastar a dit:


> Comme ça drague par ici dès qu'il y a une fille!
> 
> Edit: Enfin, peut être que t'es une fille dans ce cas je n'ai rien dit... quoi que, ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois Sandrine se faire un peu draguer!



De toute façon, elle drague un peu tout ce qui bouge, Béné.


----------



## sandrine91 (4 Septembre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Béné, il y a les MP pour ça. Essayons de ne pas alourdir encore plus ce topic.



attention Béné.....on va se faire engu...er........  ; alors revenons au sujet du topic  
dans quelle belle housse vas tu mettre ton bb macbook ??:love:


----------



## béné (6 Septembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, elle drague un peu tout ce qui bouge, Béné.


 

:love: Quel goujat....je ne fais qu'entretenir l'esprit communautaire....
Et pis t'as pas lu plus haut? parle nous de ta housse au lieu de sortir des insanités sur mon compte


----------



## béné (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> attention Béné.....on va se faire engu...er........ ; alors revenons au sujet du topic
> dans quelle belle housse vas tu mettre ton bb macbook ??:love:


 


Mon bb macbbok sera bien au chaud dans sa be.ez rose...ouais moi aussi c'est une fille!!!! :love:


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon moi je vais surrement prendre une housse en plus de mon vertigo, parceque quand je vais à la fac, j'ai du mal à mettre ma trousse plus mes bouquins, plus mon macbook dedans :love:. C'est quoi la housse la plus rembouré???
P.S: le forum n'est pas un forum de rencontre!!!!


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

y a pas de mal à  rencontrer des gens, 
d'ailleur je prend la ligne 13 de bout en  bout le matin  à  8 h 30 
si certaine personne sont dans le même cas que moi  et veulent parler MAC ou  infrmatique, ou  plein  de chose... BDSM ... enfin  tous ce que vous voulez

si  vous voulez faire une bonne action  MP moi ! 

sinon pour la sachoche sa m'interesse aussi  
il  me faut une valisette de bonne qualité pour mettre mon  mac book avec alim + house neoprene  rose + souris  logitek flower + trieur + 4 stylos + crayons de couleur + feutre de couleur + cahier de coloriage + minute.


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

Moi jadore les filles qui aiment les macs donc si vous voulez discuter...


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi jadore les filles qui aiment les macs donc si vous voulez discuter...


 
Moi j'adore les filles    

Et je n'ai toujours pas ma Be.ez de chez ebizcuss :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

toi  le pharmacien amoureux de bree t'as déjà une copine et sache que c'est les médecins qui  pecho pas pharmacos ! 

sinon  les targus c'est bien  ?


----------



## chupastar (6 Septembre 2006)

Et les sacs pour MacBook?


----------



## jeffff (6 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai pris une housse pour 17 pouce ajustable de chez samsonite, le macbook rentre en travers (33 cm nickel), et j'ai de la place pour mettre l'adaptateur, un disque externe 3,5 et bien plus encore.
Sinon une housse "seconde skin" est elle indispensable ?


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Septembre 2006)

Indispensable ? Non, mais pratique : oui. En cas de petite balade, on ne prend que son ordi et avec la housse, ça prend pas de place et c'est bien protégé.
En cas de grande balade, on peut mettre l'ordi + la housse dans un sac à dos avec tout le matériel (alimentation, cables, DD externe,...). Le MB avec sa housse rentre bien dans un sac à dos. L'ordi est toujours protégé. Et en plus si on a un sac à dos banal, on peut pas deviner qu'on transporte un portable. Double protection donc.


----------



## Chang (7 Septembre 2006)

Housse Beez bleue arrivee chez mes parents, reste plus que dix jours avant de la voir arriver chez moi ... ca sera pas un mal, en attendant je transporte le macbook dans une serviette de toilette dans un "sac a dos banal", ce qui n'empeche pas la paranoia dans le bus


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

oh  lala il  y a une paranoia ambiante là ! 
heureusement il  y a le groupement d'intervention crée par Nicolas Sarkozy ! ( dixit mR villneuve dans le droit de savoir ) 

Franchement faut pas avoir peur comme ca !
les racailles c'est comme les animaux elles le sentent quand on  a peur ! 

Pour revenir à  la seconde peau ( c'est beau  comme nom ) 
je pense que c'est indispensable pour transporter avec un  minimum de sécurité un laptop.
dans une saccoche informatique rembouré en  plus,  je pense que c'est le top et je vais opter pour ce systeme.

j'ai  trop  peur avec un  sacado ado ado, de le cogner ou  je sais pas.

la saccoche je l'a met sur mes genoux dans le metro et je l'agripe bien que je marche.
qu'il  vienne le voleur ! mawachi  dans la tempe ! attentio  c'est japonnais sa viens de loin ! 

personne n'a de Targus ?

Samsonight c'est hors de prix !


----------



## jeffff (7 Septembre 2006)

Mouais j'ai echang&#233; finalement j'etais pas convaincu de resistance du fond. J'ai pris un delsey pour 15 pouces a la place. Il est nickel, bien resistant et plein de place pour 50&#8364;.


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2006)

J'ai acheté ma Larobe *Be.ez *sur internet, sur le site Fnac. 
Elle est noir et orange .
Payé 29 au total avec les frais de port . Commandé mercredi, livré aujourd'hui .

Elle est superbe .


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> Mon bb macbbok sera bien au chaud dans sa be.ez rose...ouais moi aussi c'est une fille!!!! :love:



tu as déjà ta housse béné ? en rose elle doit être bien aussi !  j'ai hésité longuement entre la rose et la verte.  La verte est aussi très jolie et en plus c'est vert .....pomme .....évidemment :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi jadore les filles qui aiment les macs donc si vous voulez discuter...



Xao est un vrai gentleman ...lui !  et pour le club de rencontre , non merci pas besoin......


----------



## xao85 (8 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Xao est un vrai gentleman ...lui !  et pour le club de rencontre , non merci pas besoin......



Merci


----------



## One more macuser (9 Septembre 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai acheté ma Larobe *Be.ez *sur internet, sur le site Fnac.
> Elle est noir et orange .
> Payé 29 au total avec les frais de port . Commandé mercredi, livré aujourd'hui .
> 
> Elle est superbe .



quelques photos...?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Septembre 2006)

Une vite fais :






D'autre suivront .


----------



## béné (9 Septembre 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Une vite fais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bbbravvvooo..;pas mal....!!:love:


----------



## béné (9 Septembre 2006)

mince..j'ai cit&#233; une photo....ppfff trop nulle je suis!


----------



## Aenelia (9 Septembre 2006)

Mwarf, y'a plus aucun sac Tucano disponible en Belgique on dirait  Et le seul autre sac qui me plaît et qui est commandable via le net n'est dispo qu'à partir du 6 octobre... comment je vais faire pour transport mon beau MB sans le griffer :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> mince..j'ai cité une photo....ppfff trop nulle je suis!



Ici (sauf méconnaissance de ma part) je crois que tu as le droit...  
Ce n'est que pour certains fils photographiques qu'il vaut mieux éviter de citer, pour ne pas alourdir la lecture du fil et voir 10 fois chaque photo.


----------



## One more macuser (10 Septembre 2006)

Sympa la photo


----------



## Astro (12 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je pensais acheter le laptop messenger de Timbuk2, y a t il des gens qui ont un avis sur cette compagnie et sur la qualité de leur produit?

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/retail/catalog.htm?categoryId=71

Es-ce que ce sac s'insere correctement pour un macbook 13" ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## sebdag (12 Septembre 2006)

Oui j'ai aussi besoin d'aide 
Est ce ok pour un MB BLACK ??
:
http://www.portdesigns.com/cfm/produit/gamme/prod_liste.cfm?gamme=15

Merci


----------



## Linoups (12 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
je compte faire un tour &#224; l'Apple Expo en fin de semaine, est-ce que ceux qui y sont pass&#233;s on vu des sacs adapt&#233;s &#224; notre MB ?
J'avais cru comprendre que 'Le13' de Be.ez devait y &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;, il y a des t&#233;moins ??
(Car rien sur leur site web en tout cas)
Merci.


----------



## Ash (13 Septembre 2006)

Ne trouvant nulle part la housse LArobe pour mon macbook, j'ai attendu l'apple expo où je suis allée hier sur le stand de be-ez. Ils font une édition spéciale de LArobe 13' en rose, vert et bleu avec des décos. Pour ma part, je l'ai prise en verte (version "Antigua"). La vendeuse m'a précisé que cette version n'était en vente que pour l'apple expo et donc en quantité limitée. Les photos de ma housse *ici* et *là* :love: 

Linoups, LE 13 est bien présenté sur le stand, j'ai pris une photo de la doc de be.ez qui te permet de voir à quoi il ressemble et ses dimensions. *Ici*


----------



## Linoups (13 Septembre 2006)

Ash a dit:


> Linoups, LE 13 est bien présenté sur le stand, j'ai pris une photo de la doc de be.ez qui te permet de voir à quoi il ressemble et ses dimensions. *Ici*



Ah super merci !
C'est plus ça que je cherche, c'est parfait (j'ai toujours des tas de choses à promener avec moi).
Est-ce que par hasard il y avait le prix, et du stock ?

Pas mal sinon la robe, mais ça ne répond pas à mon besoin. En tout cas j'aime bien l'esprit  "série limité" spécial AE.
Merci.


----------



## petburn (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

juste un petit message pour vous dire que je recherche une housse be-ez pour mon macbook, et que je gal&#232;re pour trouver une noire et blanche.

je dois passer commande dans l'apple center &#224; cor&#233; de chez moi (rennes), mais je ne sais pas encore quand je pourrais en avoir une...


----------



## Marvin_R (13 Septembre 2006)

Ash a dit:


> Ne trouvant nulle part la housse LArobe pour mon macbook, j'ai attendu l'apple expo où je suis allée hier sur le stand de be-ez. Ils font une édition spéciale de LArobe 13' en rose, vert et bleu avec des décos. Pour ma part, je l'ai prise en verte (version "Antigua"). La vendeuse m'a précisé que cette version n'était en vente que pour l'apple expo et donc en quantité limitée. Les photos de ma housse *ici* et *là* :love:



Wow, elle est super ! La déco est vraiment sympa. Je n'en aurais pas une noire, j'aurais surement craqué.


----------



## Xam1311 (13 Septembre 2006)

slt! Perso j'ai pris la larobe blanche et noire de Beez   très joli pour 24 euros chez IC sur l'apple expo et elle est très jolie :love: 
Perso l'édition spéciale est pas mal mais bon 35 euros j'aurais aimé une couleur moins flashy ou Gayz :rateau:


----------



## christphe (13 Septembre 2006)

Ash a dit:


> Ne trouvant nulle part la housse LArobe pour mon macbook, j'ai attendu l'apple expo où je suis allée hier sur le stand de be-ez. Ils font une édition spéciale de LArobe 13' en rose, vert et bleu avec des décos. Pour ma part, je l'ai prise en verte (version "Antigua"). La vendeuse m'a précisé que cette version n'était en vente que pour l'apple expo et donc en quantité limitée. Les photos de ma housse *ici* et *là* :love:
> 
> Linoups, LE 13 est bien présenté sur le stand, j'ai pris une photo de la doc de be.ez qui te permet de voir à quoi il ressemble et ses dimensions. *Ici*



Bonjour
Sur la rose et la bleue , c'etait les meme motifs
christophe


----------



## Tommyl (13 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai une housse tucano pour 15" et elle est super belle et super pratique en plus


----------



## Linoups (13 Septembre 2006)

Au sujet de LE13 j'ai lu qu'il n'ai pas dispo sur l'AE mais seulement à partir du 15 octobre et ce au prix de 69
Et pour info l'intérieur est bleu.

Et une photo:





La source: http://www.mac4ever.com/images/images_actu/25515_1929.jpg


----------



## Chang (14 Septembre 2006)

Sont mignons mais 69 euros c'est un peu abuse je trouve ...


----------



## shyriu (14 Septembre 2006)

j'ai trouve un truc sympa chez radtech pour mon MBP 15" mais qui va pas me convenir car je cherche plutot une sacoche de format horizontal ... ce qui est pas mal, c'est qui propose une protection type sleeve &#224; l'interieur de la sacoche, ce qui &#233;vite d'acheter la sleeve et la sacoche : j'ai trop peur de l'abimer









en plus question budget ... 60&#8364; je trouve pas &#231;a d&#233;connant !
qu'est ce que vous en dites ?
si vous avez un conseil suis preneur !


----------



## EcoFlex (14 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la date de sortie de la crumpler pour le macbook ?


----------



## Didelinette (14 Septembre 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la date de sortie de la crumpler pour le macbook ?




J'ai posé la question il y a 3 jours ds un apple center, on m'a dit de revenir début octobre, ils ne les recevraient pas avant...


----------



## EcoFlex (14 Septembre 2006)

Ok Thanks pour le renseignement


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

Alors, je viens d'acheter dans un apple store une housse be-ez "bleu qui pique les yeux". Ca rentre parfait dans ma ptite saccoche en simili peau d'bête noire que j'ai. J'vous poste des photos ce soir.

Sinon, le sac que je trouve vraiment pratique, ergonomique et pas trop moche, c'est le pearl 15 de be-ez. Le 13 et sa saccoche y rentrent parfaitement, il est bien fouttu et c'est celui que j'aurai pris si je n'avais pas choisi ma saccoche + housse séparée.


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> Alors, je viens d'acheter dans un apple store une housse be-ez "bleu qui pique les yeux". Ca rentre parfait dans ma ptite saccoche en simili peau d'b&#234;te noire que j'ai. J'vous poste des photos ce soir.
> 
> Sinon, le sac que je trouve vraiment pratique, ergonomique et pas trop moche, c'est le pearl 15 de be-ez. Le 13 et sa saccoche y rentrent parfaitement, il est bien fouttu et c'est celui que j'aurai pris si je n'avais pas choisi ma saccoche + housse s&#233;par&#233;e.



Rooooo tu n'as pas pris le vertigo alors que j'avais fait le cobaye pour toi???!!!


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Rooooo tu n'as pas pris le vertigo alors que j'avais fait le cobaye pour toi???!!!


 
Oui d'abord, c'est bien du vertigo dont je voulais parler et non du be-ez 15 que je sais même pas si ça existe.

En fait, ce vertigo je le trouve top mais (et oui) il est surtout fait pour trimbaler un ordi et je ne trimbale pas tout le temps un ordi. Donc je voulais un truc qui fasse un chouia moins malette technique (même si le vertigo est bien réussi).

Mais je poste les photos ce soir, tu vas être jaloux... :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> Oui d'abord, c'est bien du vertigo dont je voulais parler et non du be-ez 15 que je sais même pas si ça existe.
> 
> En fait, ce vertigo je le trouve top mais (et oui) il est surtout fait pour trimbaler un ordi et je ne trimbale pas tout le temps un ordi. Donc je voulais un truc qui fasse un chouia moins malette technique (même si le vertigo est bien réussi).
> 
> Mais je poste les photos ce soir, tu vas être jaloux... :mouais:



Le pire c'est que tu as raison, moi en ce moment à la fac je galère parceque le vertigo a du mal à contenir plus de deux livre en plus de l'ordi...  donc jpense que je vais me prendre une housse en plus. Je sais pas encore laquelle... fais moi envie 
Le vertigo me servira que pour les voyages... ou quand je vais chez un pote.

sinon je suis un peu vert car les rayures viennent vites sur le macbook alors que je sui hyper minutieu...


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Le pire c'est que tu as raison, moi en ce moment à la fac je galère parceque le vertigo a du mal à contenir plus de deux livre en plus de l'ordi... donc jpense que je vais me prendre une housse en plus. Je sais pas encore laquelle... fais moi envie
> Le vertigo me servira que pour les voyages... ou quand je vais chez un pote.
> 
> sinon je suis un peu vert car les rayures viennent vites sur le macbook alors que je sui hyper minutieu...


 
Bah j'viens d'achetez une be-ez toute bleue pour 19 roros chez IC. C'est parfait...

Sinon, y'a les sacs plus grands, chez crumpler qui sont pas mal, un peu fourre-tout, ou le cobra tungstene chaipasquoi...


----------



## Linoups (14 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> sinon je suis un peu vert car les rayures viennent vites sur le macbook alors que je sui hyper minutieu...



Ah, ça me rassure je ne suis pas le seul maniac dont le MacBook se raye. Ce sont des micro rayures mais quand même


----------



## Kant1 (14 Septembre 2006)

J'ai recu aujourd'hui ma incase sleeve (seule housse dispo sur le store US !! Les cainris doivent pas aimer ce type de cases).
Des nouvelles quand je serai alle la chercher.

(Sinon la BeeZ edition speciale de l'AE y'a la meme en version homme ?  )


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

Spéciale dédicace à Xao...

*Ma saccoche, ma housse et mon MB*


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Septembre 2006)

Kant1 a dit:


> (Sinon la BeeZ edition speciale de l'AE y'a la meme en version homme ?  )



Je les ai vu, les couleurs sont sympas, en fait des version plus claires, plus pastels, des versions existantes. Je les préfére comme ça. Dommage que j'en ai une B&W... 

Celles que j'ai vu n'avaient pas de motif. Ca passe peut-être mieux pour les vrais hommes.


----------



## Lamar (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

&#224; l'Apple Expo il y a le stand de goldway qui propose la housse tucano second skin (noir et fermeture grise, en tout cas c'&#233;tait celle qui restait quand j'y suis pass&#233 &#224; 17&#8364;. qualit&#233; Tucano, elle est tr&#232;s bien.
Le 13 de beez n'est pas encore dispo, mais il est sur le stand de beez, &#224; voir, en tout cas il correspond &#224; ce que je cherche. Le prix qui m'a &#233;tait annonc&#233; &#233;tait plus proche de 50&#8364;, mais bon ...
A voir aussi les sacs Belkin, pas &#224; vendre sur l'apple expo, mais tr&#232;s chouette et les sacs Knomo (english speaking only), magnifiques mais chers...


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à Xao...
> 
> *Ma saccoche, ma housse et mon MB*




Merciiii, j'aime les dédicaces!!!   J'adore ton bureau!!!! C'est beau! Et la housse trop bien! :love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2006)

Linoups a dit:


> Ah, ça me rassure je ne suis pas le seul maniac dont le MacBook se raye. Ce sont des micro rayures mais quand même



T'inquiètes je pense malheureusement que c'est innévitable....


----------



## shyriu (15 Septembre 2006)

est ce que quelqu'un a la dicota pep up ?






je l'ai vue à 20&#8364; sur le site de goldway @ 38&#8364; et elle me plait pas mal !
pour ceux qui sont allés


----------



## petburn (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

la housse be-ez la robe 13" B/W pour macbook est disponible sur le site de la fnac.

dispo &#224; 22,40 &#8364; (+ 5&#8364; de frais de port)

elle est annonc&#233;e comme exp&#233;di&#233;e en 24h.

j'en ai command&#233; une. exp&#233;dition pr&#233;vue le 18/09 
(l'apple center &#224; cot&#233; de chez moi ferme &#224; 18h le soir, et et ferm&#233; le samedi, il aurait fallu que j'aille dans celui du centre villle, sans forcement en avoir en stock.)

en plus, j'ai le temps, j'en ai vraimment besoin le WE prochain, donc elle devrait &#234;tre arriv&#233;e.


----------



## alaix (18 Septembre 2006)

petburn a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> 
> la housse be-ez la robe 13" B/W pour macbook est disponible sur le site de la fnac.
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi commandé une housse à la Fnac qui a était expédiée aujourd'hui


----------



## petburn (18 Septembre 2006)

la mienne a aussi exp&#233;di&#233;e aujourd'hui... donc je devrais l'avoir avant la fin de la semaine...


----------



## Fabien_smv (18 Septembre 2006)

Je me laisserai bien tenter par une Larobe aussi mais j'hésite encore... 

Tout le monde est content de sa housse Larobe ?
La housse semble être à mémoire de forme, ça pose des problèmes ?


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Septembre 2006)

J'en suis très content moi aussi (modèle B&W). 
L'extèrieur paraît resistant, l'intérieur très doux. La mousse est assez épaisse. Cette mémoire de forme permet de bien amortir les coups, et ça revient rapidement à la normale.
Aucun souci vraiment.


----------



## corloane (19 Septembre 2006)

Peut-être vaut-il mieux attrendre Crumpler


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Septembre 2006)

Niveau look, les Crumpler sont très attirantes, y'a pas à dire. Les Be.ez jouent sur la sobriété. A chacun son style.

Autre détail, les Crumpler peuvent s'ouvrir complètement, contrairement aux Be.ez qui en font que s'entre-ouvrir.


----------



## Kant1 (19 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai ma housse incase depuis 2 jours. Sympa la couleur verte interieure, sinon ben c'est une housse quoi. Elle aurait peut etre pu etre mieux ajustee, il reste comme 2 cm entre la fermeture et le Macbook mais a part ca niquel.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Septembre 2006)

Peut on annuler une commande sur ebizscuss parce que ca fait un mois que j'attend mes 2 housses (b/w and green) et qu'ils sont toujours en rupture de stock  

Je ne trouve pas de bouton annulation de commande !!!!!!


----------



## petburn (19 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Peut on annuler une commande sur ebizscuss parce que ca fait un mois que j'attend mes 2 housses (b/w and green) et qu'ils sont toujours en rupture de stock
> 
> Je ne trouve pas de bouton annulation de commande !!!!!!



essaye de les contacter par mail. normalement, si ta commande n'est toujours pas partie, tu as le droit d'annuler la commande, et tu peux bien sur te faire rembourser.


----------



## petburn (20 Septembre 2006)

housse be-ez b/w re&#231;ue aujourd'hui !!! (command&#233;e &#224; la fnac samedi)

la housse &#224; l'air solide et de bonne qualit&#233;...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Septembre 2006)

Hello !

Ou est ce que je peux trouver une be.ez verte en 24h parce que je n'en peux plus d'attendre chez ebizscuss ??????


----------



## alaix (20 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Ou est ce que je peux trouver une be.ez verte en 24h parce que je n'en peux plus d'attendre chez ebizscuss ??????



Fnac non? il te l'expédie en 24h donc il faudra que tu patientes 2 voir 3 jours! Moi je l'ai commandé le dimanche dernier et elle a était expédié lundi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui enfin je l'ai pas là car y'avait personne chez moi quand la poste car c'est un colis suivi est passé  mais je l'aurais demain


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Septembre 2006)

alaix a dit:


> Fnac non? il te l'expédie en 24h donc il faudra que tu patientes 2 voir 3 jours! Moi je l'ai commandé le dimanche dernier et elle a était expédié lundi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui enfin je l'ai pas là car y'avait personne chez moi quand la poste car c'est un colis suivi est passé  mais je l'aurais demain



Oui mais ils n'ont pas la greeeen !!!


----------



## alaix (20 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais ils n'ont pas la greeeen !!!



Ah oui c'est vrai tu veux la green!!! y'a pas un apple center prés de chez toi? car a celui d'Aix les seules qui lui reste se sont les green and pink!!!!


----------



## petburn (20 Septembre 2006)

alaix a dit:


> Fnac non? il te l'expédie en 24h donc il faudra que tu patientes 2 voir 3 jours! Moi je l'ai commandé le dimanche dernier et elle a était expédié lundi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui enfin je l'ai pas là car y'avait personne chez moi quand la poste car c'est un colis suivi est passé  mais je l'aurais demain



moi non plus j'étais pas chez moi aujourd'hui (je bossais), mais j'ai trouvé la housse dans ma boite aux lettres... 

pas besoin de passer à la poste demain...


----------



## xlr8 (21 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai craqu&#233; sur une Be.ez larobe "blues" achet&#233;e &#224; l'apple expo (25&#8364, vraiment un chouette bleu et elle semble prot&#233;ger mon macbook un minimum (m&#234;me pour une fine housse) compar&#233;e &#224; la tucano que j'avais pour mon ibook 14''. 

edit : je pensais m'acheter la housse mod&#232;le green dans la m&#234;me collection larobe mais en vrai j'ai pas mal d&#233;chant&#233;, &#231;&#224; parait bcp moins flashi sur les photos...


----------



## alaix (21 Septembre 2006)

petburn a dit:


> moi non plus j'étais pas chez moi aujourd'hui (je bossais), mais j'ai trouvé la housse dans ma boite aux lettres...
> 
> pas besoin de passer à la poste demain...



Tu dois avoir une boite aux lettres énorme parce qu'il m'on mit ma housse dans un gros carton  mais ça fait toujours plaisir de recevoir des gros colis 
Sinon j'suis trés satisfait de ma housse 
Les photos sont ici


----------



## petburn (21 Septembre 2006)

ma housse be-ez n'&#233;tait pas dans un gros carton, mais d'un un gros sac blanc &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur, noir &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, donc juste un peu plus gros que la housse (d&#233;j&#224; elle meme dans un sac transparent)

le sac ressemble &#224; un gros sac poubelle, en plus &#233;pais...

mais bon, vu le contenu, je pense pas qu'il y avait besoin de proteger plus.


----------



## shadow.in.a.maze (24 Septembre 2006)

http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/main.html

assez sympa aussi


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u ma pochette tucano rouge...:love:  sur le store...mais j'ai pas encore mon blackbook...


----------



## béné (24 Septembre 2006)

ouala ma be.ez rroooossseeeee (car mon macbook est une fille!!!!):love:


----------



## naglagla (24 Septembre 2006)

voila j'ai acheté la housse larobe en noir et orange ! 
non seulement elle est super jolie mais en plus elle a l'air de bien protéger le macbook ! espérons qu'elle n'en a pas que l'air !
pour ceux que ca interesse il y en a pas mal a VPC shopping sur grenoble !
en plus de ca le magasin est très agréable (ya des macs partout!) ! et c'est toujours plus sympa que d'acheter sur internet!
la housse rentre très facilement dans un sac eastpack meme avec cahiers feuilles etc


----------



## Mr DiD (24 Septembre 2006)

J'essai de comprendre une chose, sur le site de mac y a une housse pour macbookpro 13,3 pouces, or ça n'existe pas: http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...DOg72ftA9UpJ/21.PSLID?mco=16AA8B5D&nplm=TJ873


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai enfin acheté ma be.ez, en bleue, très zollie, excellente qualité, elle à l'air de très bien protéger mon tit MacBook.

Achetée dans mon Apple Center préféré.


----------



## gandalfkiller (29 Septembre 2006)

je vous conseil  la saccoche  belkin bleu/vert et noir ..garantie à vie.
55 euros mais c'est une vrai tuerie
bien au dela de toute les sacoche merdique que j'ai déjà vu.

avec la petite house tricoté par ma mére grand mon latop sera bien  pour faire dodo  
et la batterie sans sa house rien que pour lui aussi


----------



## Lamar (30 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> je vous conseil  la saccoche  belkin bleu/vert et noir ..garantie à vie.
> 55 euros mais c'est une vrai tuerie
> bien au dela de toute les sacoche merdique que j'ai déjà vu.



Un lien, des photos ?
Merci.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

J'ai annulé ma commande de mes be.ez chez ebizscuss car il ne peuvent pas me livrer avant le 25 décembre  

Quelqu'un a un site ou ils l'ont en stock je recherche la verte et la b/w ???

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## béné (30 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai annulé ma commande de mes be.ez chez ebizscuss car il ne peuvent pas me livrer avant le 25 décembre
> 
> Quelqu'un a un site ou ils l'ont en stock je recherche la verte et la b/w ???
> 
> ...



oui cher parrain...moi je connais...l'AS:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> oui cher parrain...moi je connais...l'AS:love:




L'apple store a 2à4 semaines de délais.........


----------



## Didelinette (1 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'apple store a 2à4 semaines de délais.........



Yep, c'est également ce qu'ils m'ont dit il y a 2 semaines quand j'ai acheté la mienne, et pourtant je l'ai reçu en une semaine . Pour info, j'avais commandé la rose...


----------



## One more macuser (1 Octobre 2006)

euh je sais que mactribu en avait re&#231;u y a pas longtemps, tu les a contact&#233;s...?


----------



## béné (1 Octobre 2006)

Didelinette a dit:


> Yep, c'est également ce qu'ils m'ont dit il y a 2 semaines quand j'ai acheté la mienne, et pourtant je l'ai reçu en une semaine . Pour info, j'avais commandé la rose...



alors nous sommes soeur de pink be.ez....:mouais:


----------



## afternath (1 Octobre 2006)

Il y a mactribu.fr qui en a en stock. Sinon acta à Montpellier qui vend des Tucano, Kif kif avec la be.ez, j'ai pris une tucano noir, Il n'y avait plus que des bleus, vertes et roses à Mactribu...


----------



## cypress (1 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un sait si un magasin parisien poss&#232;de des be.ez Larobe B&W ? Parce que tous les sites que j'ai visit&#233; n'en ont plus en stock...

Mac tribu en a en effet, mais autant &#233;conomiser les frais de port.
EDIT : d'ailleurs, j'ai vu qu'on ne pouvait pas commander pour le moment sur leur site, comment se passe la commande par t&#233;l&#233;phone dans ce cas? Il faut donner le num&#233;ro de sa carte bleue? Ca ne m'inspire pas vraiment confiance personnellement...


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Octobre 2006)

cypress a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si un magasin parisien possède des be.ez Larobe B&W ? Parce que tous les sites que j'ai visité n'en ont plus en stock...
> 
> Mac tribu en a en effet, mais autant économiser les frais de port.
> EDIT : d'ailleurs, j'ai vu qu'on ne pouvait pas commander pour le moment sur leur site, comment se passe la commande par téléphone dans ce cas? Il faut donner le numéro de sa carte bleue? Ca ne m'inspire pas vraiment confiance personnellement...



Non il faut envoyer un chèque


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Octobre 2006)

chez mactribu tu peux leur faire confiance : j'ai commandé en envoyant un chèque (je les avait appelé avant pour qu'ils me réservent la "verte") et je l'ai reçu une semaine après


----------



## cypress (1 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> chez mactribu tu peux leur faire confiance : j'ai command&#233; en envoyant un ch&#232;que (je les avait appel&#233; avant pour qu'ils me r&#233;servent la "verte") et je l'ai re&#231;u une semaine apr&#232;s



C'est rassurant.

En tout cas j'aimerais beaucoup ne pas devoir attendre la r&#233;ception d'une commande, mais pouvoir en trouver en magasin &#224; Paris, donc si quelqu'un a vu une Larobe B&W quelque part, je suis preneur !


----------



## sandrine91 (3 Octobre 2006)

c'est fou quand même, que ces petites housses soient aussi difficiles à trouver même 5 mois après la sortie du MacBook ......:mouais:


----------



## sam&mac (3 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> c'est fou quand même, que ces petites housses soient aussi difficiles à trouver même 5 mois après la sortie du MacBook ......:mouais:



Ce qui est rare est cher ... tant que le marché n'est pas exploité pas les marques low-cost, les grosses marques limitent l'approvisionnement.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais moi je veux mes be.ez......


----------



## cypress (3 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais moi je veux mes be.ez......



Pas mieux... 
Sur le site de be.ez il y a une liste de revendeurs à Paris, je pense que je vais les appeler un de ces jours un par un, pour leur demander s'ils en ont.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Octobre 2006)

cypress a dit:


> Pas mieux...
> Sur le site de be.ez il y a une liste de revendeurs à Paris, je pense que je vais les appeler un de ces jours un par un, pour leur demander s'ils en ont.



Oh yes et prend en un qui envoie par laposte sous 24h  merci


----------



## cypress (3 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oh yes et prend en un qui envoie par laposte sous 24h  merci



 Je poserais la question, pas de problème !


----------



## mopsos (7 Octobre 2006)

kikujiro a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai recu ma sleeve depuis un peu moins d'une semaine. Je suis pas decu, elle est vraiment bien.
> 
> L'envoi a ete tres rapide puisque je l'ai recu deux apres l'avoir commande (je suis aux USA).  Cette house est constitue de deux couches. La couche interieure est en neoprene. mon macbook rentre parfaitement dedans. La couche exterieure est compose d'un tissu resistant. La house est un peu plus grosse qu'une Larobe mais je pense qu'elle peu rentrer dans un sacoche.
> 
> Our conclure cette house offre une bonne protection pour mon macbook avec en plus un design sympa. Je conseille cette house surtout qu'en plus il offre plus de 40 tailles de protables differentes.



LA housse dont tu parles c'est celle de Mac-case? 
Moi j'aimerai voir ce que donne ce sac en photo (et le housse sleeve livrée avec).
http://www.mac-case.com/MacCase Messenger.htm


----------



## tibo92 (7 Octobre 2006)

Perso j'ai acheté une sleeve caselogic a la fnac 25, j'ai pas encore reçu le macbook pour aller dedans, mais elle ma l'air de bonne qualité et est assé belle..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Sans vouloir faire un coup de pub, pour ceux qui cherchent &#224; tout prix une be.ez vous les trouverez de stock chez Nextway (en Suisse) mais avec de gros frais de port (plus cher que la fourre de protection elle-m&#234;me!)
Pour un total de CHFr.68.- environ, c'est-&#224;-dire 44 Euros (pour les Europ&#233;ens, bien s&#251;r; pour les Suisses, le port est bien moindre).
Demandez tout de m&#234;me par e-mail si la couleur que vous voulez est en stock, la r&#233;ponse est en g&#233;n&#233;ral tr&#232;s rapide... Moi j'ai command&#233; la noir&blanc cet apr&#232;s-midi. Joie! Mais j'ai pas de macbook (oooohhh)


----------



## arcank (7 Octobre 2006)

J'ai command&#233; la LaRobe be.ez. En bleu ! Elle est terrible !
La mati&#232;re est impressionnante, vraiment !
La seule remarque que je ferais serais que le MacBook bouge un peu dedans. Mais c'est pas grand chose ! (un peu maniac, moi !)
Sinon, c'est un vrai bonheur de mettre le MacBook dans le sac &#224; dos! Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s pratique !


----------



## Toc Toc (9 Octobre 2006)

Bon voila ma config pour ceux à qui ça interresse:

housse Incase laptop en néoprene (noir ext., vert int.) 13,3''
le tout dans une sacoche Metro deluxe Brenthaven noir pour 15,4''

=>l'un rentre dans l'autre Nickel chrome. 

Mais se serait à refaire je prendrai une Incase nylon sleeve pour MacBook. Ca rentre tout pareil et il y a une poignée et une bandouillére pour le transporter. Ainsi que divers petites poches.
Parce que la housse, il n'y a rien, pas de hanse, c'est juste conçu juste pour la protection (des rayures), pas pour le transport.


----------



## petillon (10 Octobre 2006)

Pour mon futur macbook, je pense acheter un sac Dicota, j'hesite entre le sac 
college motion:http://www.dicota.com/start.php?office=5&page=page_productDetails&ds=364 ; 

college action:http://www.dicota.com/start.php?office=5&page=page_productDetails&ds=363 
et le Pep.up: http://www.dicota.com/start.php?office=5&page=page_productDetails&ds=402

Si vous en avez test&#233; un donnez moi votre avis ! J'aimerais savoir si ca protege bien, s'il y a de la place pour mettre un livre, le telephone etc...

Mercii !


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2006)

Mes housses sont expédiées       

J'ai pris la green pour moi et la b/w pour ma soeur !
Made in apple store 

Sinon la livraison se fait par tnt et forcément il n'y aura personne pour réceptionner puisque chez moi mes parents ne sont pas la la journée et moi je bosse aussi :mouais: 

Il y a un moyen de faire livrer à une heure précise ?????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mes housses sont expédiées
> 
> J'ai pris la green pour moi et la b/w pour ma soeur !
> Made in apple store
> ...



Essaye de les appeler, des fois ils sont d'accord de s'arranger (enfin, surtout si ça les arrange)


----------



## iBapt (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche du sac "Be.ez LE13 Street" pour MacBook, quelqu'un connaît un revendeur en France (en magasin ou sur le net)  j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien...

Merci d'avance


----------



## stephanejais (27 Octobre 2006)

C'est tout chaud, ça vient de sortir:


http://www.velvetidole.com

Les pochettes mac sont top!
Y'en a pour tous les goûts et toutes les tailles.


----------



## sandrine91 (27 Octobre 2006)

stephanejais a dit:


> C'est tout chaud, ça vient de sortir:
> 
> 
> http://www.velvetidole.com
> ...



je les trouve très jolies :love: surtout la blanche pour macbook :love:


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

petite remaque concernant le vertigo, les ataches de la dragone au fur et à mesure du temps se mettent à grincer, il faut donc les graisser (comme un vélo ) sinon on vous entends arriver à 3km à la ronde.


----------



## Loops (14 Novembre 2006)

quelqu'un aurait un conseil pour moi : j'ai un MacBook Pro et j'aimerais un second skin plutôt classe et sobre. Les Be.EZ ont l'air top (bonne protection), mais les couleurs sont un peu trop flashy. 

J'imagine que je suis pas le premier à me poser la question, et à chercher la housse parfaite pour le MBP.


----------



## petillon (14 Novembre 2006)

Loops a dit:


> quelqu'un aurait un conseil pour moi : j'ai un MacBook Pro et j'aimerais un second skin plutôt classe et sobre. Les Be.EZ ont l'air top (bonne protection), mais les couleurs sont un peu trop flashy.
> 
> J'imagine que je suis pas le premier à me poser la question, et à chercher la housse parfaite pour le MBP.





Il me semble qu'il y en a des noires...


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Ya moins cher : Be.ez en vente sur apple store, et a la fnac (certains mod&#232;les ne sont dispo que sur le net) 

Moi j'en ai une noire avec une touche de orange ! 27 euros avec les frais de ports (j'en avais command&#233; 2)

Il y en a des noire et blanc beaucoup plus class


----------



## petillon (15 Novembre 2006)

D'ailleur j'attend toujours le sac LE13 de chez BE.EZ qui etait prevu pour octobre... mais toujours pas en boutique sauf en suisse


----------



## romaing34 (20 Novembre 2006)

J'avais commandé une LaRobe noire à liseret orange pour mon MBP qui est finalement retourné chez Apple.

J'en était très content de cette houss, surtout comparée à la tcano second skin que j'avais pour mon iBook.

Je pense que je vais en reprendre une pour mon Macbook qui arrive par TNT dans quelques heures lol.

PS : j'ai la Larobe pour MBP 15,4 sur les bras puisque j'ai commandé un Macbook rev.B après le renvoi de mon MBP refurbished. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je pense que 20 euros port compris serait honnête non (elle a servi une semaine en tout lol).


----------



## djoolz (27 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> D'ailleur j'attend toujours le sac LE13 de chez BE.EZ qui etait prevu pour octobre... mais toujours pas en boutique sauf en suisse


Je viens d'en acheter un chez Alis Informatique &#224; Bastille 
Il est booooooooooooooo...
Foncez, ils n'en avaient que 4 (maintenant 3).


----------



## petillon (28 Novembre 2006)

djoolz a dit:


> Je viens d'en acheter un chez Alis Informatique à Bastille
> Il est booooooooooooooo...
> Foncez, ils n'en avaient que 4 (maintenant 3).


 

Hannn la chance 

Alors tes impressions ? 
Pratique?
Place ? 
Finition ? 
Prix ? 

Merki


----------



## skystef (28 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a été évoqué sur ce post, je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai la housse : Brenthaven Edge I Black pour mon macbook et j'ai un petit soucis :

il faut forcer pour faire rentrer le macbook à l'interieur, mais forcer de chez forcer  et encore, impossible de bien le caler au fond de la housse. Pourtant elle a été conçu pour ce modèle.. Une fois dedans, l'avantage c'est que le MacBook ne bouge plus et ne risque pas d'être baloté.

Quelqu'un a déjà utilisé cette sacoche?  

PS: elle n'est pas pratique pour trimbaler le chargeur.


----------



## Ax6 (28 Novembre 2006)

skystef a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le sujet a &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; sur ce post, je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai la housse : Brenthaven Edge I Black pour mon macbook et j'ai un petit soucis :
> 
> il faut forcer pour faire rentrer le macbook &#224; l'interieur, mais forcer de chez forcer  et encore, impossible de bien le caler au fond de la housse. Pourtant elle a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour ce mod&#232;le.. Une fois dedans, l'avantage c'est que le MacBook ne bouge plus et ne risque pas d'&#234;tre balot&#233;.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas utilis&#233; cette sacoche, mais j'ai une be.ez, le macbook est parfaitement cal&#233;, pas un pet de travers, et il n'y a pas besoin de forcer pour qu'il rentre ...

Tu n'as pas peur de l'abimer, de laisser des traces, des griffes sur ton MB ?? a force de l'ouvrir et fermer ?


----------



## djoolz (28 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Hannn la chance
> 
> Alors tes impressions ?
> Pratique?
> ...


 
Premier bilan assez positif, petit, léger, confortable, une poche cachée pour l'ipod vidéo, le macbook a l'air bien protégé et j'ai la place de mettre tous les cables et accessoires qui vont avec.
J'essaie de faire des photos dans la soirée, pour vous montrer à quoi ca ressemble.


----------



## petillon (28 Novembre 2006)

yesss ce serait super sympas


----------



## djoolz (28 Novembre 2006)

Allez, c'est bien parce que c'est vous:
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01442.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01443.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01444.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01445.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01446.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01447.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01448.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01449.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01450.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01451.jpg
http://web.mac.com/julien_pasternak...4DE-4C1B-9829-0A7F3D9B6DE9_files/DSC01452.jpg

Voila, d&#233;sol&#233; si le post est un peu long mais vous pourrez voir l'essentiel, dont la super pratique poche ipod et l'attache pour le casque sur la sangle, et les compartiments.

Je vous ferai un petit test un peu d&#233;taill&#233; quand je trouverai 5 minutes.
Enjoy...

edit : tes images sont trop grosse pour le forum (la tol&#233;rance est 600x400) et trop nombreuses, pensent a cr&#233;e un page web sur ton espace web, c'est plus pratique pour tout le monde


----------



## orpdorp (29 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Je suis à la recherche d'une housse pour mon macbook 13' qui pourrait me permettre de travailler avec sans l'en sortir.  De telles housses existent-elles ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée.
Orpdorp


----------



## Diederik (29 Novembre 2006)

orpdorp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis à la recherche d'une housse pour mon macbook 13' qui pourrait me permettre de travailler avec sans l'en sortir.  De telles housses existent-elles ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée.
> Orpdorp



A mon avis ce n'est pas conseillé  La machine risque de ne pas être correctement refroidie si tu la laisse dans une house.


----------



## petillon (29 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour ces photos !!!


----------



## samoussa (29 Novembre 2006)

Diederik a dit:


> A mon avis ce n'est pas conseillé  La machine risque de ne pas être correctement refroidie si tu la laisse dans une house.



Effectivement, il est conseillé de mettre un support en dur sous le mac (une BD par ex.) pour aider à la dissipation de la chaleur, et éviter de les laisser travailler et donc chauffer sur des supports type couverture, couette...

PS: je crois me souvenir que les housses crumpler s"ouvrent en entier à la différence de beez. A voir si tu peux glisser une BD sous le mac et dans la housse :mouais:

Enfin on fait bien comme on veut cela dit


----------



## djoolz (29 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Merci pour ces photos !!!


 
Mais de rien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

o&#249; sont les housses "LaRobe *Noir/Blanc*" pour macbook 13" !?????
j'en cherche une pour le mien et pas moyen d'en trouver une seule !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

bah sur l'apple store 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...&nplm=TJ653&wosid=wi1MPaNRhKgV2CYRrw92gw0D59E


----------



## romaing34 (29 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Effectivement, il est conseillé de mettre un support en dur sous le mac (une BD par ex.) pour aider à la dissipation de la chaleur, et éviter de les laisser travailler et donc chauffer sur des supports type couverture, couette...
> 
> PS: je crois me souvenir que les housses crumpler s"ouvrent en entier à la différence de beez. A voir si tu peux glisser une BD sous le mac et dans la housse :mouais:



Les housses Crumpler The Gimp permettent d'utiliser la machine sans la sortir de la housse. J'étais sceptique au début moi aussi quant à ce type d'utilisation, cependant après quelques semaines d'utilisation, je n'ai pas noté de problème particulier en usage quotidien (et j'ai toujours un oeil sur les temps CPU  ).

Je pense que depuis la sortie de ces housses, on a un recul suffisant pour se permettre de les utiliser avec nos chères machines.

PS : le sac Be.ez pour Macbook, il me le faut. Par contre le compartiment pour le Macbook est-il suffisamment grand pour accueillir la machine dans une housse type Tucano second skin : The Gimp Crumpler ???

Merci


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a des infos sur la disponibilité du sac Le13 de Be.ez chez les revendeurs / sites internet ????


----------



## djoolz (3 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des infos sur la disponibilité du sac Le13 de Be.ez chez les revendeurs / sites internet ????



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai trouvé le mien chez Alis Informatique à Bastille, boulevard Beaumarchais, mais ils n'en avaient que 4 en rayon, donc il n'y en a peut être déja plus...
Bonne chasse... :rateau:


----------



## fab_bzzz (3 Décembre 2006)

orpdorp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis à la recherche d'une housse pour mon macbook 13' qui pourrait me permettre de travailler avec sans l'en sortir.  De telles housses existent-elles ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée.
> Orpdorp



Salut !

Y a *CA*...
Il semblerait que ce soit fait pour, elle est plutôt jolie en plus, et tout ça pour pas trop cher !


----------



## jerisa (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour  

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, apr&#232;s avoir choisi la be.ez black and white pour mon ibook puis mon macbook, je suis finalement pass&#233;e au rose : be.ez &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale Islands Bali (magnifique avec ses fleurs je trouve, f&#233;minine en tout cas :love:  !) et les mini LaRobe roses &#233;galement pour compl&#233;ter. 

Par contre il est plus que difficile de trouver la housse Islands (cf r&#233;ponse que j'ai faite au post la concernant dans le forum switch).  

Voici deux photos pour montrer l'ensemble, avec en bonus une "sur-housse" pour mon nano, rose bien s&#251;r, de chez case logic. 

http://isabel.fredbird.org/sitemac/macge/DSCN7808b.jpg
http://isabel.fredbird.org/sitemac/macge/DSCN7817b.jpg


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Effectivement, il est conseillé de mettre un support en dur sous le mac (une BD par ex.) pour aider à la dissipation de la chaleur, et éviter de les laisser travailler et donc chauffer sur des supports type couverture, couette...
> 
> PS: je crois me souvenir que les housses crumpler s"ouvrent en entier à la différence de beez. A voir si tu peux glisser une BD sous le mac et dans la housse :mouais:
> 
> Enfin on fait bien comme on veut cela dit




Donc une BD dans la housse ? Avec une couverture rigide quoi ?


----------



## corloane (10 Décembre 2006)

Celle là a l'air pas mal: compacte, légère, utilisable avec l'ordi à l'intérieur, ingénieux systhème de refroidussement. Dispo chez macway
http://www.highergroundgear.com/shuttle.html


----------



## mr.cyclopede (10 Décembre 2006)

corloane a dit:


> Celle là a l'air pas mal: compacte, légère, utilisable avec l'ordi à l'intérieur, ingénieux systhème de refroidussement. Dispo chez macway
> http://www.highergroundgear.com/shuttle.html



Intéressé par ce modèle, j'hésite avec le brenthaven edge 1 mais n'arrive pas à voir si ce dernier possède des cales permettant le refroidissement sous le macbook

Quelqu'un connait-il enfin ce même genre de modèle possédant unespace pour loger l'adaptateur magsafe ?

Merci


----------



## corloane (10 Décembre 2006)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> Intéressé par ce modèle, j'hésite avec le brenthaven edge 1 mais n'arrive pas à voir si ce dernier possède des cales permettant le refroidissement sous le macbook
> 
> Quelqu'un connait-il enfin ce même genre de modèle possédant unespace pour loger l'adaptateur magsafe ?
> 
> Merci



apparemment, la poche du devant peut le recevoir, avec Ipod ou DD externe...


----------



## garsducalvados (11 Décembre 2006)

Est ce que ça existe des house au format du macbook. Mais qui sont vraiment solide comme il y avait pour le ibook 12"?


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Sur le store j'ai hésité entre plusieurs modèles.
La ebez me palisait bien mais blanc rose, blacb bleu etc ... j'avais peur que ce soit salissant à la longue.

J'ai opté pour une plus classique housse noire de chez Tucano (second skin folder)  en néoprène et aux dimensions exates du Macbook 13,3 pouces.

Bonne finition, bonne protection (ah --- l'effet antichoc du néoprène) et noire donc pas salissante (la fermeture est grise)

Un avis parmis d'autres ...

Mo, épouse en a une pour son Powerbook depuis plus  deux ans : très bonne protection égelement.

L'avantage de ce type de housses réside surtout dans la possibilité de glisser l'ordi dedans et de fourrer l'ensemble dans un sac moins voyant qu'un sac à portable, genre sac à dos décathlon ou autre.

Et vite enlevé, vite mis, ça evitera pas mal de casse je pense.

Voilà


----------



## mr.cyclopede (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai bien envie d'opter pour la Shaun Jackson Shuttle 13" visible sur Macway, pour le grand espace qu'elle laisse sous le Mac pour son refroidissement.

Seul probl&#232;me, rupture de stock actuelle et aucune id&#233;e de date pour le r&#233;appro. J'ai essaay&#233; sur leur site aux US, avec les frais de port et la douane pr&#233;visible, &#231;&#224; emm&#232;ne le tout &#224; plus de 70&#8364; iso 40, quelqu'u aurait il vu ce mod&#232;le autre part?


----------



## romaing34 (12 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> Sur le store j'ai hésité entre plusieurs modèles.
> La ebez me palisait bien mais blanc rose, blacb bleu etc ... j'avais peur que ce soit salissant à la longue.
> 
> J'ai opté pour une plus classique housse noire de chez Tucano (second skin folder)  en néoprène et aux dimensions exates du Macbook 13,3 pouces.
> ...



J'avais une Tucano pour mon iBook, j'ai opté pour une Larobe pour mon Macbook : la protection a l'air beaucoup plus efficace que la simple couche de néoprène des Tucano (même si les coloris sont un peu flashy c'est vrai  ).

Quelqu'un a une adresse d'une boutique livrant en France pour acheter un sac LE13 de be.ez svp ?


----------



## macfouille (12 Décembre 2006)

je n'ai jamais trouvé un sac digne de mon Book....mais dans AD  architécture de décembre 2006 (supplément gratuit 14O cadeaux) j'ai trouvé ça...une saccoche, c'est méme plus qu' une saccoche...c'est une peau de MAC rigide pour les APPLE portables( apparement pour toute les tailles ) 
mais un peu galére l'adresse du site....

http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html


----------



## levinch (13 Décembre 2006)

Pour Romaing34 

J'ai bien nôté ton apréciation de la housse Tucano.

J'ai pourtant l'impression,ayant eu les deux en main, que c'est la même qualité à deux ou trois détails estéthiques près (fermeture, couleur ...)

AU niveau de l'agencement il y a même sur les deux modèles des rabats pour ne pas abîmer l'ordi à la fermeture, ceux de la tucano étant un peu plus facile à mettre en place car ils ne partent pas d'en bas mais des deux tiers.

Je pense que si la housse eBez avait existé en noir intérieru rouge je l'aurai prise LOL

Pour ton info, le Store (Apple store) livre en france aussi facilement que n'importe quel quatre magasin en ligne.
Sinon peut être que des sites comme Macway ...
Si je trouve une autre adresse pour ta eBez je te la poste ici.

@ +


----------



## romaing34 (14 Décembre 2006)

levinch > la housse Larobe n'est pas en néoprène comme la Tucano, c'est bien là la différence.

Pour le sac LE13, il est maintenant disponible en version grise sur le site de la Fnac. J'attend de voir s'il sera dispo dans le nouveau magasin de Mactribu en centre-ville de Montpellier qui ouvre samedi, et si non je commande illico à la fnac.


----------



## oscarito (14 Décembre 2006)

quelqu'un a déja essayé ça : http://www.tekiwear.com/executive.php?lang=FR    ?

Il y a un modèle adapté pour macbook 13"

Je l'ai commandé il y a deux jours, on va voir ce que ca donne


----------



## petillon (14 Décembre 2006)

oscarito a dit:


> quelqu'un a déja essayé ça : http://www.tekiwear.com/executive.php?lang=FR    ?
> 
> Il y a un modèle adapté pour macbook 13"
> 
> Je l'ai commandé il y a deux jours, on va voir ce que ca donne



Dommage que l'on ai pas plus de precision sur le sac... mais ils ont l'air sympas !!! informe nous et fait nous part de tes impressions surtout


----------



## mr.cyclopede (14 Décembre 2006)

J'ai command&#233; le mod&#232;le Shuttle de nouveau en stock chez Macway (alors que le vendeur &#233;tait plut&#244;t pessimiste et ne pouvait me donner de date...), je posterai mes impression quand je l'aurai


----------



## Ravenshield (16 Décembre 2006)

J'ai acheté la house Crumpler conçue pour le macbook 13". Parfaite excellente finition dimensions pile poil. L'intérêt de celle-ci est que l'on peut laissé l'ordi à l'interieur pour bossé car la fermeture éclair s'ouvre tout autour et des petites attaches maintiennent la housse sur l'écran sans géner .Il y a une boutique Crumpler vers Palais Royal à Paris Rue RIchelieu. En janvier ils recevront la protection en 13" pour glisser entre le clavier et l'écran qui sert aussi à le nettoyer


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

Ravenshield a dit:


> J'ai acheté la house Crumpler conçue pour le macbook 13". Parfaite excellente finition dimensions pile poil. L'intérêt de celle-ci est que l'on peut laissé l'ordi à l'interieur pour bossé car la fermeture éclair s'ouvre tout autour et des petites attaches maintiennent la housse sur l'écran sans géner .Il y a une boutique Crumpler vers Palais Royal à Paris Rue RIchelieu. En janvier ils recevront la protection en 13" pour glisser entre le clavier et l'écran qui sert aussi à le nettoyer



J'ai cette même housse aussi, elle s'appelle "The Gimp". Je pense que c'est parfait pour mon utilisation "prise de cours" à la fac, trimballé dans un sac prévu pour.

A mon avis je pense que je vais faire comme cela : la The Gimp lorsque le marcbook est avec un sac prévu pour contenir un ordi portable, et la Larobe pour le trimballer dans un sac à dos banal type Eastpack.


----------



## desertea (18 Décembre 2006)

Je dois acheter une housse pour mon nouveau Macbook, mais je dois dire que j'h&#233;site un peu.
J'ai une Tucano second skin pour mon iBook et j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu d&#233;&#231;u. La qualit&#233; est bonne, la finition &#233;galement, mais je trouve la taille mal adapt&#233;e. Mon iBook flotte un peu dedans, pas beaucoup, mais ce n'est pas une seconde peau !!  
J'aurai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; une housse plus "moulante"


----------



## levinch (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est l'effet Tucano ...
LoL

En effet, Tucano fait une couture un peu plus large car à l'intérieur il ya deux petits rabats pour protéger l'ordi d'un éventuel choc et/ou rayure avec la fermeture.
Du coup il y a un peu plus large pour permettre à cette protection de ce mettre en place mors de la fermeture.
Ma femme a sa sur sa housse tucano, et moi sur la mienne le concept a été un peu poussé car les rabats se mettent plus facilement en placejustement grace à ce jeu.

EBez fait la même chose avec LaRobe mais le rabat est un peu moins developpé.
D'après Romaing34 (post précedent) la matière de la housse LaRobe serait mieux (pas néoprène) ...
Si Romaing34 a des précisions : sur la mienne il est inscrit POLYCARBONATE ...
Mais étant plongeur on dirait bien du Néoprène ... l'odeur en moins HIHI
Ce doit pas être dnc du néoprène LOL


----------



## desertea (18 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> C'est l'effet Tucano ...
> LoL
> 
> En effet, Tucano fait une couture un peu plus large car à l'intérieur il ya deux petits rabats pour protéger l'ordi d'un éventuel choc et/ou rayure avec la fermeture.
> ...



Sur ma Tucano rouge figure également "white POLYCARBONATE" en référence à la matière de l'iBook je suppose ?


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

Vu sur le site Be ez (oui je ne parle pas comme une pub moi hein lol) :



> Technologie Polyur&#233;thane faible r&#233;siliance (LRPu)
> Robe de protection &#233;paisseur 5MM
> Tendance, Design Unique
> L&#232;vres interne pour un maximum de protection
> ...



J'en profite pour passer une annonce lol : j'ai une Larobe noire/orange pour Macbook Pro 15" qui n'a servi que 10 jours (renvoi du MBP refurbished &#224; Apple car c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t un refourgished le mien, whine, webcam HS et j'en passe). Je peux la vendre si quelqu'un est int&#233;ress&#233;, ou l'&#233;changer contre une Larobe pour Macbook 13" (tout coloris SAUF rose par piti&#233; lol)


----------



## levinch (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai pris une Tucano noire  ...



LOL


----------



## BoA (19 Décembre 2006)

Salut tous le monde,

voila, jvais recevoir mon macbook d'ici quelques jours et j'aurai voulu acheter un backpack a la hauteur qui me le protegerai bien.

Jen ai trouvé plusieurs qui me plaisent:

                       - le Base de Crumpler: http://www.crumplereurope.com/2.0/site.html?sid=2b83e534da7c10536aa37aeaa14468bf
                       - le Racer M de Covertec: 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_123463_1.shtml

Mais mon preferé est le Small evolution de STM fais specialement pour les macbook:

http://www.stmbags.com.au/smallevolution

Dabors jaimerai avoir des avis quant a ces differents backpack et peut etre des avis aussi de personnes aynt lun de ces sacs.

De plus, a priori les commandes hors us ou uk pour le STM ne sont pas possible, si quelqun pouvait me dire si c'est possible et coment, il ferai de moi un homme heureux et comblé

Merci


----------



## djoolz (21 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> De plus, a priori les commandes hors us ou uk pour le STM ne sont pas possible, si quelqun pouvait me dire si c'est possible et coment, il ferai de moi un homme heureux et comblé
> 
> Merci



Je crois bien que l'Apple Store Français vend des sacs STM, j'avais regardé de près le small cargo à l'époque.

De mon coté je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un be.ez le13, car je ne peux pas me balader avec un sac à dos vu que je suis tout le temps en costard, mais j'aimais bcp le sac à dos be.ez, dont le nom m'échappe, sobre et très original en même temps (je sais, c pas compatible normalement mais allez le voir et vous comprendrez...).

Pour info, il existe un magasin dans le 11ème à Paris qui vend des marques pas tjs faciles à trouver, ca s'appelle upsquare, www.upsquare.fr, le patron est très sympa et il y a du choix.

Bonne chasse.


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

Pour le sac à dos dont tu parles, je pense qu'il s'agit du Be.ez Le Bag, dispo en 12, 15 et 17".

Je reviens du nouveau magasin de Mactribu en centre-ville de Montpellier (iTribu que ça s'appelle, premium reseller) avec un Le13 gris/bleu qui va aller à merveille avec mon macbook et sa housse Crumpler The Gimp.

PS : le sac Le13 est dispo sur le site de la fnac, ou sur celui de Mactribu.fr (ils ont des pépins avec la boutique en ce moment, mais mailez-les et ça roule, boutique très fiable).


----------



## Dr.Slump (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, je vous conseille de faire un tour sur 

http://foofshop.com/ ils ont pas mal de housses assez originales pour ipod/macbook etc


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

Dr.Slump a dit:


> Bonsoir, je vous conseille de faire un tour sur
> 
> http://foofshop.com/ ils ont pas mal de housses assez originales pour ipod/macbook etc



Ah ça pour être originales   

Je suis le seul à trouver ça moche lol ?


----------



## MacMadam (31 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Je suis le seul &#224; trouver &#231;a moche lol ?



Non, tu n'es pas seul 

Perso, suis en adoration devant les sacs Knomo* (note : leur serveur est actuellement down). 

* Sorry, si c'est une redite. Suis trop fatigu&#233; pour v&#233;rifier si on en a d&#233;j&#224; caus&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment...


----------



## antoine2405 (31 Décembre 2006)

c'est vrai qu'il on une bonne gueule les sac 
Je vais aller faire un tour encore sur leur site


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir le Small Loft que j'ai command&#233; sur l'Apple Store, et je dois dire que j'en suis vraiment ravi.
Le design est superbe et la finition tr&#232;s bonne., la sangle est &#233;paisse et robuste, et m&#234;me quand le sac d&#233;borde de cable, chargeur, disque dur externe et syllabus, on n'a pas mal &#224; l'&#233;paule.
En plus il est vmt bien adapt&#233; au macbook, il n'y a presque pas de jeu (qq mm) et le portable est bien maintenu.

Va falloir que je me calme, d&#233;j&#224; le 4&#232;me sac que j'ach&#232;te pour mon petit MacBook :love:


----------



## corloane (31 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le Small Loft que j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store, et je dois dire que j'en suis vraiment ravi.
> Le design est superbe et la finition très bonne., la sangle est épaisse et robuste, et même quand le sac déborde de cable, chargeur, disque dur externe et syllabus, on n'a pas mal à l'épaule.
> En plus il est vmt bien adapté au macbook, il n'y a presque pas de jeu (qq mm) et le portable est bien maintenu.
> 
> Va falloir que je me calme, déjà le 4ème sac que j'achète pour mon petit MacBook :love:



tu pourrais faire qq photos avec le mac dedans?
sur le site il y a "vaste poignée rembouée" je ne la vois ps sur la photo...
merci


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Va falloir que je me calme, déjà le 4ème sac que j'achète pour mon petit MacBook :love:



Je me faisais la même remarque : entre le Creepy duck Crumpler, le Dicota Backpac Rain et maintenant le be.ez le13, ça en devient presque pathologique


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Janvier 2007)

Je ne suis pas sur de Saisir de quoi tu parle


----------



## corloane (1 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Je me faisais la même remarque : entre le Creepy duck Crumpler, le Dicota Backpac Rain et maintenant le be.ez le13, ça en devient presque pathologique



le macbook rentre dans le creepy duck?


----------



## romaing34 (1 Janvier 2007)

Le macbook dans sa housse The Gimp rentre effectivement dans un Creepy duck taille L. ça passe juste mais ça passe sans forcer.


----------



## corloane (2 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Le macbook dans sa housse The Gimp rentre effectivement dans un Creepy duck taille L. ça passe juste mais ça passe sans forcer.



dommage, il faudraut un "petit" creepy (enfin, un peu plus grand que le petit mais toujours petit  aux mesures du MB


----------



## romaing34 (2 Janvier 2007)

Bah en fait un MB c'est pas si petit que ça, comparé à un iBook 14". C'est juste un peu plus plat


----------



## oscarito (2 Janvier 2007)

vous avez vu ça ???? : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6016/speck-coque-de-protection-rouge-see-thru-pour-macbook-13.html


----------



## Dr.Slump (2 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi je les trouve assez chouettes les pochettes foof !






Et puis c'est même plus rigolo si tout le monde a les mêmes


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

ok je sais &#231;a pete pas autant qu'un sac de marque "delanight" mais en faisant un saut dans un surplus militaire je suis tomb&#233; sur une serie de sacs neufs vraiment abus&#233;s.

Ceux-ci seraient utilis&#233;s par un r&#233;giment de parachutistes dans le sud de la france ( et tres certainement ailleur) . Les sacs sont &#233;tanches .. ressembles a des sac a dos mais un coup de fermeture eclaire et hop c est comme une sacoche / rajoutez a &#231;a de nombreuses poches portes documents etc ..; lanieres et le tout dans un style super sobre au niveau de la coupe.
on sent bien que la toile et les coutures ne bougeraient pas sous un semi-remorque 
Ils existent en noir en camouflage et en kaki et coutent environ 50 euros.

Je n ai pas encore de photos mais je vais essayer d en faire rapidement ..

Tout &#231;a pour dire qu'il n est pas n&#233;c&#233;ssaire de suvre le marketting comme un mouton et que parfois on peut d&#233;tourner et en plus c est souvent discret ...apres une tentative de vol dans la rue une amie en belgique trimballe une grosse camera pro hd machin dans un cadie de m&#233;m&#233; &#224; roulette ..; vous voyez comme pour le march&#233; au legume ;/ 
ni vue ni connue la camera a 6000 euros :love: bon ok j abuse un peu ... je derrive
mais les sacs militaires sont vraiment fiables ! et ils me permettent de faire un tres long post dans lequel bien sur je place discretement que TNT vient demain avec mon BLACKBOOK...alors je vais vite au lit ...pour vite me retrouver &#224; 9h du matt h&#233; h&#233;

que la pomme soit avec vous:sleep:


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

Voici les sacs Iclodo ..... rien a voir avec le post en haut attention !

Avec se sac vous passerez pour un clodo et personne ne se doutera que vous trimballez
le dernier macbook pro black 15 pouces etc ...

Une large gamme à 2 euros ( il faut les laver ils sentent encore le vin)








Et pour les plus riches le sac à 7 euros 









- Et pour les plus rebels la poche LeaderPrice ... mais là une photo est inutile


----------



## Mafsou (3 Janvier 2007)

Ton post m'a bien fait rire en tout cas . 

C'est vrai que certains sacs militaires sont plutot bien pensés, et surtout du genre indestructible. Il manquerait plus que du rambourage à l'intérieur en fait... Ca doit pouvoir se faire!


PS: Bon déballage, et on veut les photos du blackbook hein .


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

plus serieusement ... j utilise vraiment un sac super cheep avec mon ibook mais il est au chaud dans sa housse tucano ...

pour mon macboock j ai prix une housse de base sur l apple store noir dehors et blanc dedans .. pour moi on achete pas de portable sans se genre de housse .. apres tu le met ou tu veux !

by


----------



## romaing34 (3 Janvier 2007)

oscarito a dit:


> vous avez vu ça ???? : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6016/speck-coque-de-protection-rouge-see-thru-pour-macbook-13.html



Arf, comment transformer un mac en PC  

Ive a de quoi faire un infarctus avec ça     (encore que pour celui qui aime les Alienware-like, ça m'a l'air plutôt pas mal)


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

Pour les agents secrets ...







http://www.mobilecase.net


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

En ce qui concerne ces fameuses coques plastiques .. ici
quelqu'un a t il testé ? je souhaite savoir comment ça se passe au niveau refroidissement
/ ça ne chauffe pas trop ?


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

Mafsou comme promis les photos






























Le mac en question devait avoir 512 de ram (2x256) et il a 2 giga (2x1) ...pour 
le meme prix !!! 

je me suis pos&#233; la question toute la journee et je viens de tomb&#233; sur &#231;a

c es-t dej&#224; arriv&#233; a quelq'un ???


----------



## Mafsou (4 Janvier 2007)

Ahah, extra, Merci .

Bien tombé pour les 2*1go! Visiblement ça arrive assez souvent tout de même j'ai l'impression... En tout cas, pas de doute, c'est une pure affaire...


----------



## romaing34 (4 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Le mac en question devait avoir 512 de ram (2x256) et il a 2 giga (2x1) ...pour
> le meme prix !!!
> 
> je me suis posé la question toute la journee et je viens de tombé sur ça
> ...



Moi ils avaient fait pareil avec un Macbook pro : j'ai eu l'option Whine à fond et Webcam HS pour le même prix > retour direct à l'envoyeur   

En tout cas ils sont super jolis ces blackbooks   Si la peinture noire n'était pas aussi chère chez Apple, j'aurai certainement pris le mien en noir aussi


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2007)

j ai switch&#233; en mai 2005 ... et voil&#224; maintenant je suis completement accro de MAC ...
Il m'arrive des trucs bizarre quand je touche un p&#233;c&#233; // j ai des vomissements ;D


Puisque on est sur le sujet des housses en tout genre // ma petite experience ..
j ai pris une housse LAROBE noir et blanc .. c est pas terrible ! je vais tres vite revenir a une TUCANO n&#233;oprene //  la house LAROBE  me donne un peu la sensation d'avoir
&#231;a ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou &#231;a  ouais je sais c est dur ..mais c est vrai :rose:


----------



## romaing34 (4 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux développer un peu Kaos, parce que niveau protection pour moi entre une Tucano et une Larobe, il n'y a pas photo...


----------



## chupastar (4 Janvier 2007)

Je connais une personne chez qui la tucano &#224; d&#233;teint sur son iBook... &#199;a faisait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s moche, du coup je ne prend plus de housse avec l'int&#233;rieur noir, et encore moins les Tucano.

Ceci dit les traces qui paraissaient ind&#233;l&#233;biles se sont att&#233;nu&#233;es avec le temps.


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Janvier 2007)

La protection de la LaRobe est insuffisante selon moi.
Un ami a d&#233;chir&#233; la sienne devant moi en laissant tomber son portable sur le trottoire il y a peu.
R&#233;sultat de la chute : son &#233;cran est d&#233;sax&#233;, et la slot Express Card est tordu... Pour une protection c'est pas top je trouve.
Je suis d'accord avec Kaos, la LaRobe est moins bien que la Tucano n&#233;opr&#232;ne.
C'est vrai que la LaRobe est plus &#233;paisse, mais elle est moins "pr&#234;t du corps" :d que la Tucano, et la protection n'est pas vraiment meilleure.
Autant la Tucano &#233;pousait parfaitement les contours de mon iBook, autant ma Larobe (pourtant sp&#233;ciale MacBook 13", etc etc) le laisse un peu flotter dedans.

De toute fa&#231;on, dans les deux cas, je trouve que comme seule protection c'est insuffisant.


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Janvier 2007)

corloane a dit:


> tu pourrais faire qq photos avec le mac dedans?
> sur le site il y a "vaste poign&#233;e rembou&#233;e" je ne la vois ps sur la photo...
> merci



D&#233;sol&#233;, je n'avais pas vu ton post.
Je met le mac en veille et je fais les photos comme tu le demande.
J met dans le small loft : 2 syllabus de cours, le chargeur secteur, mon iPod, ma remote ... et mon MacBook :rateau:


EDIT : Les photos devront attendre le soir, apr&#232;s recherche de l'APN dans toute la maison, et un coup de fil &#224; madame, il s'av&#232;re que c'est elle qui l'a en sa possession pour le moment... Elle doit le rammener ce soir.

PS : Vaste poign&#233;e rembour&#233;e, c'est le terme exact, la poign&#233;e est uen sorte de gros boudin tr&#232;s confortable, mais le mieux n'est pas la : La sangle pour l'&#233;paule est un vrai bonheur, elle est tr&#232;s &#233;paisse par rapport &#224; la majorit&#233; des sacs de portable, bien large, solide. Vraiment c'est la meilleure sangle que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir sur un sac pour portable. Les attaches sont en m&#233;tal et ont l'air vraiment solide.
Je te photographie le sac sous tout ses angles ce soir en montrant les points dont je viens de parler.


----------



## corloane (4 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Désolé, je n'avais pas vu ton post.
> Je met le mac en veille et je fais les photos comme tu le demande.
> J met dans le small loft : 2 syllabus de cours, le chargeur secteur, mon iPod, ma remote ... et mon MacBook :rateau:
> 
> ...


merci à toi, ce sac m'intéresse, ce qui me plairait c'est qu'il soit "ajusté" au macbook, pas plus grand
sinon j'hésita avec ça, en cuir, super classe:
http://www.tucano.it/ENG/html_esterno/new_folders/frame_folders.htm


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2007)

*romaing34* // ben mes arguments ont été développés plus haut 
larobe est un peu flottante et la matiere est batarde // mais il est inutile de rappeler
 q'une housse seule ne suffit  pas ! ! ! !  lors d une chute je pense que les degats sont identiques avec une Larobe ou une Tucano // je pense //  //

Persso mon ordi est trimballé avec sa housse et dans un porte documents en plastique blanc et le tout dans un sac // ce qui prend donc la plaçe d un gros classeur pas plus !
Resultat , apres un an de voyages avec mon ibook 12p, celui ci est comme neuf et pourtant je suis intermitent du spectacle // donc deplacement continuels voitures, hotel,metro, // chez les pots sous la pluie etc .... et  pas un seul bobo ..

Pour le probleme de decoloration sur les coques 
APPLE utilise un polymere special, present ds les verres par balles // donc costaud et la coque de mon ibook suporte des solvant tres tres puissants avec lesquels je l ai souvent nettoyé.:rose: // mais gare au trackpad


----------



## romaing34 (4 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> *romaing34* // ben mes arguments ont été développés plus haut
> larobe est un peu flottante et la matiere est batarde // mais il est inutile de rappeler
> q'une housse seule ne suffit  pas ! ! ! !  lors d une chute je pense que les degats sont identiques avec une Larobe ou une Tucano // je pense //  //



En effet il ne faut pas compter sur une second skin en cas de chute, mais ce n'est pas du tout l'usage auquel sont destinés ces produits, mais plutôt de protéger des micro-rayures et autres "chocs" internes (dans un sac à dos je veux dire).

Et c'est sur ce point pour moi que la Larobe est plus intéressante, de par son épaisseur : ces mini-chocs entre la machine dans sa housse et livres et classeurs ont l'air mieux absorbés avec la larobe qu'ils ne l'étaient avec la Tucano second skin de mon iBook 14".


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2007)

ben  rien a faire je ne supporte pas sa texture ni son toucher ... que dalle -

*si ça vranche kkun je veux bien la vendre ou la troquer // ?? 
*
Je reve d une housse avec des épaisseur rembourrées dehors // un peu comme on voit sur ces nouveaux disques durs externes avec une protection orange autour //
un peu le principe des caoutchouc de telecommande mais avec une matiere tucano qui fermerait le tout //

une idée d hybride


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Janvier 2007)

Je n'oublie pas les photos, mais je ne retrouve plus mon Appareil Photo :s
Je continue les fouilles.


----------



## Hesiode (7 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas moi j'en suis tres content 
Mais je m'en sert surtout pour transporter dans un sac, pour eviter les rayures ou taches

http://www.blog-du-joueur.com/2007/01/07/tenue-de-soiree/


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

Bah je suis content aussi de l'avoir hein, mais je trouve la finition de la Tucano sup&#233;rieure, car "plus pr&#234;t au corps". A refaire je prendrais une Tucana, mais dans ce cas ci, je ne vais pas en racheter une juste pour &#231;a. Elle prot&#232;ge bien des micro-griffes et des chocs mineur dans mon sac &#224; dos. Quand je veux une meilleure protection, je sors ma mallette en aluminium  ou mon Small Loft (dont je dois encore faire des photos d&#232;s que je retrouve ce !@#$&#37;^ d'appareil photo).


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

Bon, en attendant de retrouver mon AP, j'ai utilis&#233; l'iSight du MacBook, heureusement qu'elle est la pour les d&#233;pannages-minutes celle-l&#224; 

Voici les boucles de la sangle
Elles sont en m&#233;tal d'aspect tr&#232;s robuste, et le syst&#232;me d'ouverture est vraiment pas mal.

La poign&#233;e renforc&#233;e est ma foi vraiment confortable, quel que soit le poids de ce qu'on met dans le sac.

Le renfort de la sangle pour l'&#233;paule, on ne le vois pas sur le photo, mais il est vraiment tr&#232;s &#233;pais &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de tout ce qu'on peut trouver sur le march&#233; actuellement (7-8mm d'&#233;paisseur de bonne mousse dense et confortable), large et long. Porter son MacBook sur le dos durant des heures ne pose pas de probl&#232;mes

Un porte-cl&#233; d&#233;tachable qui rentre dans la grande poche &#224; tirette de devant.

La poche dans laquelle je met ma remote et mon iPod nano (je les ai volontairement fait d&#233;passer pour la photo, sinon lorsqu'ils sont rentr&#233;s dedans, rien ne d&#233;passe )

En ce qui concerne la poche la plus importante, celle du MacBook, je ne sais pas faire de photo avec le mac dedans puisque j'utilise mon iSight pour &#231;a, mais le MacBook est vraiment bien cal&#233; dedans, mieux que dans la LaRobe pour relancer le sujet :rateau: 
Il rentre presqu'au millim&#232;tre, mais sans pour autant que l'on doive forcer pour l'y mettre ou l'en sortir. Sur les 4 c&#244;t&#233; de cette pochette, on sent une sorte de mousse un peu comme la LaRobe, mais en plus dense, et qui fait, &#224; vue de nez, environ 1cm d'&#233;paisseur.


Petite visite guid&#233;e du Small Loft 13" Orange et Chocolat (ca ne s'invente pas hein, c'est son nom...)

Sur le rabat sup&#233;rieur, il y a une poche de la taille de tout le rabat, avec une grande tirette qui ouvre la dites poche sur toute la hauteur.
En levant ce rabat-poche on peut voir une petite poche sans tirette, ni fermeture (la poche pour iPod), mais elle est assez &#233;troite, ce qui fait que l'iPod ne peux tomber quelles que soit les accrobaties que vous faites faire &#224; votre Small Loft.
Un peu au dessus on remarque une tirette qui fait toute la largeur du sac.
C'est une grande poche profonde dans laquelle je range mon adaptateur secteur et mes divers cables (rallonge alim, cable r&#233;seau, cable YC, cable audio and co...) Dans cette poche se trouve m&#234;me une fixation pour un porte-cl&#233; (une attache - rotative - en plastique noire qui se s&#233;pare en deux partie, une qui reste fix&#233;e au sac, l'autre sur les cl&#233;s).

Ensuite vient le coeur du sac, le sacro-saint lieu... pour y acc&#233;der il faut soulever un second rabat &#224; velcro qui nous r&#233;v&#232;le 2 poches, une pour ce que vous voulez, sans renfords visibles (dans lequel je place 2 bons gros syllabus... ou pour le moment le Tome 1 de Eragon pour ceux qui visualisent l'&#233;paisseur du bouqins ), et une juste derri&#232;re pour le MacBook avec les renfords d&#233;crit plus haut.

Refermons tout les sac maintenant, et on remarque au dos du sac (donc la partie contre vos fesses/dos/cuisses en fonction...) une poches qui fait toute la surface arri&#232;re du sac, assez fines pour ranger qq feuilles, ou pourquoi pas pour mettre une plaque de plastique ou de m&#233;tal pour ceux qui ont vraiment peur pour leur MacBook...

Et bon, niveau design, il n'a vraiment rien &#224; envier aux autres sacs, que du contraire ! il est vraiment sublime, et change vraiment des valises noires toutes laides dans lesquelles on mets des Acer, des Dells,... STM voulait faire un sac dont on ne puisse deviner qu'il contenait une merveille technologique, c'est un pari tenu il me semble (quoi que... si je continue &#224; parler de mon SL &#224; tout le monde... bient&#244;t ce ne sera plus un secret  )

Je pr&#233;cise que je n'ai ni actions, ni connaissance travaillant chez STM, mais c'est juste que ce sac est, selon moi, une pure merveille et un v&#233;ritable cadeau &#224; votre plus fid&#232;le compagnon informatique : votre MacBook :love: . Je suis un ad&#232;pte du "Caliphora-vient-avec-moi" et je trimballe mon MacBook partout, que ce soit en vacances, &#224; l'&#233;cole, chez ma copine, au cin&#233;ma (bah oui, les pubs c'est chiant ),...

Il existe aussi en noir, comme l'a mis Frodo dans son premier post sur ce fil, mais il me parait plus fragile, et je ne l'aime pas moi 

*Conclusion :* Un achat &#224; faire les yeux ferm&#233;s.


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

J'oubliais ! il y a aussi une pochette amovible sur la sangle, pour les gsm, iPod et autres, mais je ne l'utilise pas, elle est au fond de la boite de mon MacBook, elle m&#234;me sous mon lit...c'est dire comme je l'utilise :d


----------



## macfouille (9 Janvier 2007)

http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html


----------



## romaing34 (9 Janvier 2007)

macfouille a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html



C'est sympa ça. Par contre je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement du X avec OS X de suite. C'était plutôt genre : mouarf on dirait le fruit de la fornication d'un macbook et d'une xbox    

Oui j'ai l'esprit tordu en ce moment lol


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

je viens de contacter cette societe par mail et visiblement ils ne fabriquaient que pour le ibook 12p mais le mois prochain ils sortent la nouvelle gamme compatible macbook
13 15 etc ... a partir de courrant fevrier 2007 / en vente sur leur site





Ils pourraient d&#233;velopper un partenariat avec l apple store ds les mois avenir ...

je trouve leur cr&#233;ation tres cool et je pense devenir client / mais reste a voir leur tarifs ..
j ai peur que ce ne soit pas donn&#233; 

En tout cas c'est une bonne initiative qui reste dans l'espriy apple !

************************************************************************************

J'ai aussi trouv&#233; &#231;a sur ebay a 13 euros







&#231;a viendrais de chine ... j espere que l'annonce ne sera pas virer trop vite
 et que l image restera sur le forum ... cette housse ne me semble pas bien &#233;paisse ;D
moi je suis tent&#233; ...


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

macfouille a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html



Je n'aime pas du tout moi ! mais alors la vraiment pas du tout. Ca fait fort jouet je trouve, et je ne suis pas sur que la poignée de devant soit vraiment pratique pour travailler comme pour le transporter (ça n'a pas l'air très ergonomique).
On dirait que c'est fixé sur le portable, mais peut-être que je me trompe.


----------



## Mafsou (9 Janvier 2007)

Sur la house d'Ebay, la pomme est bien mal imitée...


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Vraiment moyen la housse sur Ebay! ça risque pas de protéger grand chose contre les chocs...


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

A ben je me disais aussi ! toi aussi mafsou tu trouves que ça fais faut !
ça sent la copie quand méme  ;D 
en tout cas les acheteurs en sont tres content // bon ça va .. ça reste un gadget  

J'ai beau faire le tour ... je vais vite revenir a la second skin tukano


----------



## Mafsou (9 Janvier 2007)

Ca c'est clair que c'est de la jolie copie ^^. Regarde bien la tige de la pomme. Elle n'est pas détachée... :rateau: J'savais pas qu'Apple avait modifié son logo pour la MacWorld tiens .


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> A ben je me disais aussi ! toi aussi mafsou tu trouves que ça fais faut !
> ça sent la copie quand méme  ;D
> en tout cas les acheteurs en sont tres content // bon ça va .. ça reste un gadget
> 
> J'ai beau faire le tour ... je vais vite revenir a la second skin tukano



Meilleur choix


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

mais jusqu ou iront ils ?

A mon avsis vaut mieux pas fermer le mac avec ça ;D
Bon je sais c est pas trés approprié au fil des housses .. mais ça colle 
avec protection ... là aussi la copie chinoise .. mummm .. a tout les coup doit y
avoir du jeu non ? enfin vous avez le lien .


----------



## Mafsou (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est quoi exactement? Une espèce de protection à coller au dessus du clavier?!? :mouais:


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

du caoutchouc silicone qui se place dessus // j avais jamais vu ça /
ça me semble un peu grossier non ?


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> C'est quoi exactement? Une espèce de protection à coller au dessus du clavier?!? :mouais:



Non c'est un kit pour endommager ton macbook


----------



## Mafsou (9 Janvier 2007)

J'vois pas trop l'intérêt de la chose... Le clavier n'est pas si sensible que ça. Pour éviter les miettes de sandwich au pâté entre les touches peut être?!? Bande de gros dégueulasses....


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

vous avez rien compris !

imaginez deux secondes .. vous etes bourr&#233;s .. vous rentrez de boite et l&#224; gros vomis sur le bureau en lisant vos posts sur macg&#233; !

grace a cette effreuse cr&#233;ation le vomis ne touche pas votre machine :love:

c est comme une capote pour macbook


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> vous avez rien compris !
> 
> imaginez deux secondes .. vous etes bourrés .. vous rentrez de boite et là gros vomis sur le bureau en lisant vos posts sur macgé !
> 
> ...



Je pense que même bourré je ne vomirais pas sur mon macbook


----------



## Mafsou (9 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> c est comme une capote pour macbook




Splendide analogie!!!


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Wow, je me demande quand m&#234;me si on ne risque pas de force la charni&#232;re avec un tel paillasson entre le clavier et l'&#233;cran !
Et la fermeture aiment&#233;e risque de fermer moins bien (la force de l'aimant doit &#234;tre plus faible si l'espace entre les deux parties est trop grand).


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

A mon avis le probleme est la respiration de la machine puisque apple refroidit
ses machines par le clavier ! c est pour ça que je rigole 


le mot  paillasson est tres justement trouvé ! je n aurais pas fais mieux !


----------



## romaing34 (9 Janvier 2007)

Je sais qu'à l'époque il existait ce type de protection en silicone pour les claviers des portables (notamment Powerbook). Il y a eu des posts sur macgé dessus, c'était à peu près quand j'ai switché, fin 2004.


----------



## tosh (10 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
une petite liste sur les sacs; désolé si certains ont déjà été diffusé
http://www.sjdesign.com/
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...&nplm=TH469&wosid=8951NGdLsh5O3TxuezZptYabeaE
http://www.crumpler.de/?page=products&category=2
http://www.sfbags.com/products/racerx/racerx.htm
http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/17MACBOOK/TB0104
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/retail/catalog.htm?categoryId=86
http://www.spireusa.com/products/backpacks.htm
http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-backpacks.html
http://www.mobileedge.com/items_him.asp?cid=3&scid=3&pid=83
http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/CTGY/17MACBOOK
http://www.manhattanportage.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=76
http://www.stmbags.com.au/largeloop
http://www.chromebags.com/messengerpacks.html


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Janvier 2007)

tosh a dit:


> bonjour
> une petite liste sur les sacs; désolé si certains ont déjà été diffusé
> http://www.crumpler.de/?page=products&category=2
> http://www.chromebags.com/messengerpacks.html



J'aime bien ces deux-ci moi, pas trop mon truc les sac à dos style "trappeur" , mais c'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée dans certains cas, comme par exemple pour prendre mon MacBook à mon camp scout  toujours utile pour quand les p'tits scout font la vaisselle


----------



## BASKETCITY (10 Janvier 2007)

Nous sommes très heureux et flatté de voir que les membres de ce forum apportent de l'intérêt à nos produits. 

Studio de design Denis D. BURLET

http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2007)

Oh oui ;D je craque sur le conept et votre politique de production aussi / moi persso je suis s&#233;duit et j'attends les modeles 13,3 / 

Peut &#233;tre auriez vous des infos sur les couleurs et les prix ?
( en zoomant bien sur la photo AD j'ai aper&#231;u 55 euros ) 

Pensez vous rester dans cette gamme de prix (je pensais que c'&#233;tait plus cher  ) qui est quand m&#234;me tr&#233;s raisonnable pour un produit con&#231;u et r&#233;alis&#233; en France ?


----------



## kharezmi (12 Janvier 2007)

Je voudrais savoir ce que vaut cette coque pour MacBook http://www.macway.com/fr/product/60...ion-translucide-see-thru-pour-macbook-13.html et surtout question surchauffe ou pas avec une telle coque, si quelqu'un l'a et peut faire quelques photos avec le mac book protege par cette coque ce serait sympa.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

Regarde les m&#233;ssages plus haut  personne n'a r&#233;ellement t&#233;st&#233; ce genre de coque mais elle n ont pas &#233;t&#233; con&#231;ue sp&#233;cialement pour mac alors je te conseille vivement d'attendre et de rajouter 15-20 euros et prendre la serie BASKET qui elle &#224; &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u par et pour des utilisateurs mac // la coque dont tu parles est fabriqu&#233;s en chine et ce ne doit pas &#233;tre un produit aussi r&#233;fl&#233;chis // ce n'est que mon opinion je fais peut etre fausse route ?

Le principe de coque est tres int&#233;r&#233;ssant mais a quoi bon acheter un jolie produit bien d&#233;ssin&#233; et bien pens&#233; si c est pour le mettre dans une envellope qui ressemble &#224; un pc
comme mentionn&#233; plus haut ? Quand on voit le soin apport&#233; &#224; la s&#233;rie BASKET  !
Encore la diff&#233;rence de prix serait tres grande .. je ne dis pas mais bon ! a 10 dollars pres
autant prendre le top -

Tu as le droit de ne pas voir les choses comme moi // mes posts ne sont pas des ordres,
ni la grande parolle divine ... je t'encourrage vivement &#224; te faire ton opinion au fil des posts.

A plus tard / tiens nous au jus de ton choix et ton &#233;xp&#233;rience ..

merci de ta participation.


----------



## kharezmi (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que lla basket safari a de la gueule, si quelqu'un a une idee de la mise en vente qu'il fasse signe.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

La serie BASKET pour macbook arrive tres prochainement . il y a le lien vers leur site et leur nouvelle collection inclue les tailles 13 15 17 un truc comme &#231;a mais je ne connais pas encore leur colorie.
(tres certainement pareil que nos macs)
Le design &#224; &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; pour &#233;ffacer un peu la poign&#233;e mais &#231;a restera dans cet &#233;sprit
&#233;sth&#233;tiquement. Les mat&#233;riaux sont aussi travaill&#233;s (polystyr&#232;ne haute densit&#233;, travaill&#233; sur des moules en graphite. Le cerclage et la poign&#233;e sont en aluminium anodis&#233;.)
La ventilation &#224; &#233;t&#233; prise en compte.

Pour en revenir a la coque Speck  tu vois j avais tord, puisqu'ils notent qu il y a "74 fentes d'a&#233;ration pour proteger son portable apple" et de plus leur coques sont transparentes. voici leur note

Speck Coque De Protection Translucide See-Thru Pour Macbook 13
_
*Prot&#233;gez avec style votre portable des rayures et petits chocs*
Vous avez choisi votre portable Apple pour ses performances mais aussi son style inimitable, alors prot&#233;gez le des al&#233;as d'une vie tr&#233;pidante avec nos coques de protection.
Fabriqu&#233;es par Speck Products, sp&#233;cialiste reconnu des &#233;tuis de protection, nos coques translucides pr&#233;serveront votre pr&#233;cieux portable des rayures, salissures et autres petits chocs, et lui donneront &#233;galement une petite touche de gaiet&#233; suppl&#233;mentaire.
Alors n'h&#233;sitez plus et offrez une &#233;ternelle jeunesse &#224; votre portable Apple avec nos coques faciles &#224; installer et peu co&#251;teuses.
*Caract&#233;ristiques techniques :*
&#8226; Coque rigide en deux parties
&#8226; Acc&#232;s pr&#233;serv&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de la connectique de votre ordinateur
&#8226; a&#233;ration via 74 fentes, aucune surchauffe &#224; craindre
&#8226; Surface antid&#233;rapante de la partie basse de la coque
_
mais &#224; l'arriv&#233;e tu vas payer 49 euros plus au moins 12 ou 15 euros de port et une penalit&#233; (7,50 &#224; verifier ) si tu commande moins de 50 euros !

_j ai dej&#224; eu une surprise chez eux pour une carte son usb a 15-20 euros et au final la facture &#233;tait du double parceque TVA + transport + p&#233;nalit&#233; ! j ai donc annul&#233; mon achat &#224; la derniere page ! et je leur ai envoy&#233; un mail de m&#233;contentement !

j'ai horreur de ces surprises sur les prix / on t'affiche un prix attractif et puis viennent se rajouter tout un tas de trucs ... &#231;a m'&#233;nerve c'est malsaint !

Mais peut etre que cette coque _Speck _te conviendra totalement ... mais imagine la malette BASKET en noir ou blanc pour macbook ... hein ? _

*****
​Bon je vais arr&#233;t&#233; de venter ces malettes BASKET parcequ'on va croire que j ai des parts dans la boite ou que je fais de la l&#233;che pour une r&#233;duc ..:love::love:

Mais j'ai craqu&#233; :rateau:


a+


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Janvier 2007)

La fameuse coque baskette ne protegera pas votre MacBook des rayures... Que l'on aime ou pas, c'\est une question de gout, mais la surface qui est mise a nu dans le "X" risque d'etre rapidement griffee si vous prennez les transports en commun ou que vous vous deplacer souvent.
De plus je me demande si les bords en plastique du "X" ne risquent pas de griffer la carrosserie (enfin, je suppose qu'ils ont pense a ca tout de meme).
Ce qui me ferait peur moi, c'est qu'il pleuvent :mouais: l'eau qui ruisselle le long du couvercle du portable et qui rentre dans la fameuse valise... 

Sinon j'aime bien leurs concept de production, je parle de leurs programme d'aide a la reinssertion.... 

PS : moi je n'ai pas d'action chez le concurent, je n'ai rien de particulier contre la BASKET. Je tenais a le preciser.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

je me me baladerais pas avec juste la BASKET à la main ..

Mais à force de protection on va se retrouvé avec un 17 pouces  de sandwitch !
valisette + housse + sac etc ....+ accéssoires faut faire un choix ..


persso j ai choisi ..... *je veux tout* ! tant pis j vais faire des heures supp :love:


----------



## romaing34 (12 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> je me me baladerais pas avec juste la BASKET à la main ..
> 
> Mais à force de protection on va se retrouvé avec un 17 pouces  de sandwitch !
> valisette + housse + sac etc ....+ accéssoires faut faire un choix ..
> ...



Comme je disais, à un moment ça devient pathologique  

pas plus tard que tout à l'heure, j'étais chez l'Apple premium reseller de Montpellier à deux doigts de me prendre une Larobe pour le macbook, alors que j'ai déjà une The gimp qui me satisfait pleinement


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

Je ne mets pas tout les jours les mémes vétements !alors pourquoi ton ordi le ferais lui ?

un bel ordinateur doit avoir un bonne garde robe ... on sait si jamais si il doit sortir / il doit etre présentable suivant les endroits et les situations ..; non ???


oulala vite docteur   en plus de chauffer les macbook rendent leur utilisateurs GAGA 
et y a pas encore de MAJ pour ça ...  :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Je ne mets pas tout les jours les mémes vétements !alors pourquoi ton ordi le ferais lui ?
> 
> un bel ordinateur doit avoir un bonne garde robe ... on sait si jamais si il doit sortir / il doit etre présentable suivant les endroits et les situations ..; non ???





Entierement d'accord, a chaque housse/valise sa situation ! On se fait souvent passer pour des psychopathe quand les gens nous voient, mais j'aime bien avoir plusieur sac en reserve en fonction de ce que je fais ou de l'endroit ou je vais.
Et puis bon, un Mac ce n'est pas comme si c'etait un acer non plus ! ca merite la meilleure des protections !


----------



## BASKETCITY (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous. 

Nous vous devons quelques explications sur la gamme BASKET et notre démarche... différente. 

Nous allons essayé de vous apporter le maximum de renseignements.

Nous sommes avant tout un studio de design, d'édition de design et de communication. 

Notre métier est de créer des produits qui puissent être industrialisés (c'est la base du design), d'éditer nos produits, ceux d'autres designers et de communiquer. Nous allons briévement vous parlé notre gamme BASKET. 

Notre but n'etait pas de créer une nouvelle sacoche pour transporter un ordinateur (il y en a de superbes sur le marché, et en dessiner un de plus ne nous apportait rien). 

Le principe de base de la sacoche n'a pas évolué depuis des centaines d'années. Elle est fait pour cacher et protéger ce qu'on transporte. Notre démarche est différente. 

La gamme BASKET à pour but de faire reconnaître les possesseurs de Mac portables. 
Vous avez honte d'avoir un Mac Book? Non, certainement pas....! Alors pourquoi cacher un ordinateur portable ultra performant au design extraordinaire, symbole de créativité et d'ouverture d'esprit, représentatif de votre personnalité?

Il est vrai que Basket ne protége pas complétement de la pluie votre Mac, (c'est pas le but, avez vous un seul vêtement pour toute les saisons et occasions?) ni des rayures au niveau du X découpé en façade, n'absorbera pas les coups d'une chute, ne vous protégera pas des regards envieux. Désolé, nous ne sommes pas des designers d'armures. De toute façon un Mac Book est fait pour supporter notre petite vie urbaine.

Mais... au moins on saura qui vous êtes. .

Suite à une bonne question sur ce forum, nous vous précisons que pour ne pas abîmer votre Mac Book, BASKET CITY est doublé sur l'intérieur de la façade d'une protection feutre pour ne pas de griffer "la carrosserie".

  Mais le design n'est pas notre seule finalité... vous allez voir, c'est d'une extrême simplicité. Pour nous, le produit que l'on conçoit doit étre utile avant même d'être vendu. 

C'est pourquoi nous travaillons avec des centres d'aide par le travail ayant pour fonction l'incertion des personnes atteintes d'un handicape mental ("un handicape" n'est il simplement être différent de la majorité?... alors.... le serions nous aussi...?) De ce fait, nos produits ont une démarche utile et sociale avant même d'être vendus, c'est important pour nous.

Basket est fait pour la reconnaissance des utilisateurs et des personnes qui le construisent, et nous n'hésitons pas à le faire savoir.

Les prix de 55 euros affichés dans AD Architecture et 59 dans d'autres magasines sont bien les prix que nous avons communiqué pour le Basket 12 pouces, mais ceux ci dépendent principalement des cours du pétrole ( Hé oui....) de l'évolution du produit et de l'adaptation de la gamme BASKET aux méthodes de fabrications des centres d'aide par le travail.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la différence de taille implique une différence de prix pour les 13, 15 17 pouces. 

Notre but est de conserver des tarifs plus que raisonnables et qui correspondent aussi aux prestations du personnel handicapé des Centre d'Aide par le Travail, donc vous ne devriez pas avoir de mauvaises surprises.  

Encore merci à vous et n'hésitez pas à nous contacter

http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/start.html


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Janvier 2007)

BASKETCITY a dit:


> La gamme BASKET à pour but de faire reconnaître les possesseurs de Mac portables.
> Vous avez honte d'avoir un Mac Book? Non, certainement pas....! Alors pourquoi cacher un ordinateur portable ultra performant au design extraordinaire, symbole de créativité et d'ouverture d'esprit, représentatif de votre personnalité?
> 
> Il est vrai que Basket ne protége pas complétement de la pluie votre Mac, (c'est pas le but, avez vous un seul vêtement pour toute les saisons et occasions?) ni des rayures au niveau du X découpé en façade, n'absorbera pas les coups d'une chute, ne vous protégera pas des regards envieux. Désolé, nous ne sommes pas des designers d'armures. De toute façon un Mac Book est fait pour supporter notre petite vie urbaine.
> ...



Avant toute choses, je trouve très chouette qu'un fabriquant d'un produit quelconque vienne sur un forum pour le présenter lorsqu'on en discute. Rien que pour ça je vous remercie.

Merci aussi pour le complément d'infos sur la sacoche en elle-même, son revêtement intérieur et la façon dont elle est frabriquée. C'est très intéressant d'avoir les information directement à la source plutôt que de passer par des vendeurs incompétents ou d'acheter sans savoir.

Je comprend mieux l'optique dans laquelle vous construisez votre sacoche, et de ce fait je la respecte. Le design est une question de goût, mais je n'hésiterez pas à recommander la BASKET aux utilisateurs mac de mon entourage recherchant un sac comme celui la.

Félicitations, et bonne continuation.



BASKETCITY a dit:


> "un handicape" n'est il simplement être différent de la majorité?... alors.... le serions nous aussi...?



Think different


----------



## kaos (13 Janvier 2007)

*Mine de rien nous voil&#224; avec un fil de discution assez complet* , il y a beaucoup de liens vers des produits diff&#233;rents sacs , housses , la BASKET etc.. ainsi en une seule recherche les utilisateurs auront un panel bien complet de ce qui existe pour prot&#233;ger son mac .

Et puis , nous pourrions bien avoir de la nouveaut&#233; puisque les macbook sont tout jeunes et que les produits et acc&#233;soires vont arriver au fur et &#224; mesure .

Je me r&#233;jouit de voir la participation de nouveau utilisateurs et le partage des sources ,
j'ai eu mon premier mac en 2005 et ce que j'ai appris je le dois &#224; la communaut&#233; MacG&#233;.

Cotinuons &#224; fouiller le net afin de ramener sur ce fil tout ce qui prot&#233;ge , transporte , et bichonne nos machines pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es !

N'oubliez pas la distribution de points disco &#224; tout ceux qui ont prix le temps de nous amener des infos //


que la pomme soit avec vous  et &#233;vitons la col&#233;re du dieu kernel


----------



## kaos (13 Janvier 2007)

je voulais faire un petit article pour des sacs KATA qui ont l'air pas mal fichus ..

ils sont souvents référencés avec des sites liés à la photo car cette marque fabrique pas mal dans ce domaine.

je n'ai sous la main que des modéles pour 12 pouces mais je vous laisse fouiller le web.






























Ces sacs ne sont pas donnés mais sont prévus pour recevoir un ordinateur, un reflex numériques et pas mal d'acéssoires.

il faut compter entre 80 et 150 euros suivant les modeles.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Il ne faut pas du tout que je craque


----------



## kaos (13 Janvier 2007)

moi non plus je ne dois pas craquer   :love:


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens de SURCOUF ou j'ai trouvé ces coques plastiques SPECK pour macbook .
Présentées sur le site web cité plus haut on ne voit pas grand chose et c'est dur de se faire une idée ... en tout cas ces produits portent le logo APPLE et sont présentés
dans les mémes rayons.

J'ai vu de nombreux utilisateurs se jetter dessus ? ben oui // ils m'ont tous dit
c'est extra ... ça me semble un peu gadget mais faisons le test pour nos amis
du fil .... ben oui je pense à vous !

Et en bon consomateur bien sur j'en ais pris une translucide.

Les coques sont présentées avec un macbook en carton à l'intérieur et ce sont deux coques plastiques séparées.

Les macbook en présentation dans le magasin portaient ces coques et finalement rien de trés choquant en fait // méme plutot aproprié à la présentation au public ...

On se retrouve dans une heure pour les photos.


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

On va te designer tester MacGe... A tes fraits bien sur 

Vivement les photos, ca m'interesse. L'invisible shield a vraiment pas l'air pas mal non plus, reste a voir ce que dans les deux cas ca donne en vrai.
Peut tu nous dire quelles sont les couleurs dispo spt ?


----------



## romaing34 (15 Janvier 2007)

Kaos, je crois que tu es un grand malade en fait


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2007)

ça arrive .... patiente  j'arrive


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2007)

*
Tout d'abord ... le packaging ne trompe pas et affiche une pomme , plac&#233; sur les gondolles  APPLE ...

* Il y a aussi des mod&#233;les rouges transparents ;( 
Uniquement pour macbook pas de 12p pour ibook
Disponibles en 13,3 15 et je sais plus 17 mais je suis pas sur du tout ;( j'me souviens pas !






























Ci dessous les grilles d'a&#233;rations













Voici les deux coques l'une sur l'autre 











Les coques &#233;pousent parfaitement le macbook // pas un seul micron de hasard 








Des petit clip de chaque cot&#233; viennent avec un pr&#233;cision chirrurgicale &#233;pouser les bords
du contour de l'&#233;cran















Un ensemble de petit clips d&#233;licats est aussi pr&#233;sent sur la coque inf&#233;rieure et &#224; l'arri&#233;re.
























Encore une fois tout est au poil , m&#233;me le trou antivol et celui pour la t&#233;l&#233;commande &#224; l'avant sont tr&#233;s pr&#233;cits













Uci un gros plan sur les clips ari&#233;res






































Et voil&#224; l'hybride .... le MUTABOOK
















Le dessous ( je rajoute toujours des tampons suppl&#233;mentaires sous mes macs mais l&#224; j'ai du les enlever pour ne pas cr&#233;er d'&#233;paisseur et g&#233;ner la fermeture de la coque inf&#233;rieure.












Et le macbook rentre quand m&#233;me dans cette housse LAROBE car la coque est tres fine




















Au final ...

1-Je me demande si cette couche ne va quand m&#233;me pas r&#233;chauffer le mac ( bien que tout &#231;a &#224; du etre t&#233;ster et approuv&#233; APPLE avant de porter ce logo.

2-Prenez bien garde &#224; ne pas mettre de miettes de pain lors du montage sinon &#231;a va prendre un air chelou 

3-Le d&#233;montage de la coque est une autre histoire .... il y a une r&#233;gle NE PAS FORCER !


Je pense que se produit va trouver preneur / plusieurs personnes l'ont pris lorsque je regardais
et n'ont pas h&#233;sit&#233;s une seconde .... ce produit est visiblement connu // c est loin d'&#233;tre une exclu !

c'est clair que le macbook est tres bien prot&#233;g&#233; contre les rayures et les petits bobo de la vie ( surtout les mod&#233;les noirs tr&#233;s sensibles aux marques )

L'&#233;l&#233;guance de la machine n'est pas tellement atteinte pour un custom aussi complet et en plus pas besoin de changer de housse .

Rien &#224; dire on aime ou pas mais c'est pas un produit pas trop bacl&#233;  !
Heureusement quand meme parceque pour 49 euros ....

Quand on voit le soin apport&#233; aux BASKET pour 15-20 euros de plus ... c est pas la m&#233;me class

Cette coque se fait vite oubli&#233;e aux bout de quelques minutes ... en comparaison les malette BASKET sont un partis pris &#233;sth&#233;tique &#233;vident et engag&#233; auquel j'adh&#233;re totalement aussi .


Reste &#224; voir si avec mon support USB / ventill&#233; sous mon macbook cette coque ne pi&#233;gera pas les poussi&#233;res au niveau des grilles d'a&#233;rations ?

Mais cette coque n'est pas sens&#233;e &#233;viter le m&#233;nage mais les chocs et rayures  !


je dis bien


----------



## snapscan (15 Janvier 2007)

Waw  super reportage

Ca donne envie en effet, je me demande si je vais pas craker.....
A part ça tu dis que habituellement tu mets des tampons supplémentaires sous le macbook. Tu mets quoi pour info? Ca m'interesse aussi.


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2007)

Désolé pour l'étiquette "test kaos etc .." c est pas par mégalo mais j'ai éxporté en lot avec cocoview et j'ai pas pensé à bidouiller les prefs // La prochaine fois je ferais une dédicass
à MacGé 

Dans mon prochain post nous verrons comment habiller son macbook avec de la moumoutte fluo / ou vache / et les derniers tests exclusifs de rétroviseurs usb pour savoir si on lit dans votre dos ....


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2007)

Des tampons qu'on trouve dans les drogueries ou brico-machin ... je l'avais fait sur mon ibook
Il ne faut pas chipoter // il en faut 4 alors je prends des mod&#233;les antid&#233;rapants  et pas les moins chers ... avec 5 euros tu en as pour des ann&#233;es ( une dizaine )

Il faut parfois tester  pour voir si l'adh&#233;sif n'est pas trop rude ( sinon dur &#224; enlever)
Mais g&#233;n&#233;ralement des tampons pour meubles mais en caoutchouc suffisent !

Je viens d'enlever ceux de mon macbook et pas une trace ... &#231;a ne g&#233;ne pas les housses
et &#231;a y fait beaucoup sur l'a&#233;ration de ta machine mine de rien // m&#233;me 3-4 milim&#233;tres
suffisent .

A &#233;viter les tampons de grands m&#233;re qui glissent tu vois les trucs en feutrine ... ben faut pas ... sinon en train tu retrouves ton macbook au wagon restaurant au premier freinage.


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2007)

Il manque une bonne partie des photos alors qu'elles sont bien sur le serveur ...
y-a-t-il un limite de photos par post ?? de plus la mise en page du post n'est pas comme &#231;a du tout
je suis d&#233;gout&#233; ! ;(

Bon ben plus je refais le post et plus c'est n'importe quoi ! je suis vert fait chi.......


----------



## snapscan (16 Janvier 2007)

Bon en tout cas ton article m'a donné envie de faire un poste sur une réalisation que je compte faire à base de house case logic et d'un sac a dos, idéal pour le macbook, trouvé a 5 euros à... décathlon (produits bleu).
C'est une réalisation que je compte faire pour pouvoir me déplacer facilement en roller en évitant les coups engendrés par les sacs çà dos. 
Des que j'ai le temps je vous poste ça....


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2007)

C'est une tres bonne inititive ... je pense que le détournement est tres bien ..
j'ai parlé plus haut de sacs de l'armée que je n'ai pas pu prendre en photo / snif !

Je referais l'article demain sur ces coques mais sur mon blog et au propre /
je voulais vous faire un super post ben loupé ! donc a demin pour le lien 

J'attends avec impatience ta custom de sac ... Fais gaffe quand méme on peut prendre de jolies gadins en rollers // c'est un fly d'agent secret qu'il va te falloir


----------



## snapscan (16 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas je trouve tes photos nikel et beaucoups plus parlante que ce qu'on voyait sur la pub officielles du prodiuit.
Pour le custom je vous tiens au courant mais pas trop le temps en ce moment.
Le fly d'agent secret j'avai pensé aussi  mais bon trop encombrant...


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Janvier 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> En tout cas je trouve tes photos nikel et beaucoups plus parlante que ce qu'on voyait sur la pub officielles du prodiuit.



+1 !

Ca donne envie de tester 
Mais pour ce prix la je me tate encore entre l'invisible shield et les coques rigides, surtout que dans mon cas ce serait juste pour les carroseries externe, en aucun cas pour l'interieur.

PS : Petite question, lors du deballage on voit un carre autour de la pomme sur la coque superieure, je ne suis pas sur mais est-ce que c'est une decoupe dans le plastique ou juste une "decoration" ?


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2007)

les coques ne protégent que l'estérieur .... moi je ne suis pas chaud pour une pelliculle auto-collante // mais pourquoi pas !


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2007)

J'ai mis les photos sur mon blog  à cette adresse 

J'ai aussi fais deux trois modifs sur mon ftp et visiblement les photos apparaissent dans le post plus haut mais la mises en page est tjrs débousolées ! bref ..

Voilà , j'éspére que ça vous donnera un petit aperçu du résultat "coqué" 

a+ tout le monde


----------



## Shelli (19 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Je vous invite à poster ici vos trouvailles sur les différents sacs disponibles pour le MacBook 13".
> 
> De même si vous avez déjà achetez un sac pour votre MacBook, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre sentiment le concernant, et à indiquer également où vous l'avez acheté.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chang (19 Janvier 2007)

Je suis quand meme surpris que dans l'ensemble, toutes ces sacoches/sleeves/coques/etc ca manque de couleur ... c'est souvent noir ou gris. Be.ez fais plus dans le couleur (encore que la collection automne est foncee) ainsi que Fabrix qui reste le plus colore.

Bref, pourquoi si peut de couleurs ?


----------



## romaing34 (19 Janvier 2007)

Niveau couleurs Crumpler est aussi sur le coup quand même


----------



## kaos (19 Janvier 2007)

c est normal que tout ces produits soient neutres de couleurs // les mac ont dejà beaucoup de caractere niveau design ... il serait donc contradictoire d avoir un produit flashiles coloris ! ! ! ! 

quoi que .. sur l apple store y a des housses a vomir .. roses, vert pommes, bleue ciel etc ...
elles sont a la fin et personne en veut


----------



## romaing34 (19 Janvier 2007)

euh les vert pomme et bleu ciel Larobe se vendent bien, du moins de par chez mes revendeurs qui sont en rupture totale de Larobe


----------



## Chang (19 Janvier 2007)

> c est normal que tout ces produits soient neutres de couleurs // les mac ont dejà beaucoup de caractere niveau design ... il serait donc contradictoire d avoir un produit flashiles coloris ! ! ! !



Ces sacoches ne sont pas a l'usage exclusif des mac me semble t-il d'une part, et je ne vois pas la contradiction car ta sacoche ne va "concurrencer" ton ordi, mais le completer.

Enfin perso je regrette le manque de couleur, c'est pour ca que j'aime bien les modeles Fabrix mais leur systeme ne me convenait pas.

J'ai pris une Larobe bleue et franchemnt elle est jolie. C'est quand meme plus sympa d'avoir des couleurs.


----------



## romaing34 (19 Janvier 2007)

Et allez j'ai craqué, je me suis acheté une Larobe édition limitée noire liseret blanc, intérieur rouge vendue en écrin pour mon macbook.

Dans la catégorie achat compulsif, je demande Romain


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Et allez j'ai craqué, je me suis acheté une Larobe édition limitée noire liseret blanc, intérieur rouge vendue en écrin pour mon macbook.
> 
> Dans la catégorie achat compulsif, je demande Romain




Ca donne envie de regretter la "simple" LaRobe noire avec le liseret blanc....
Tu ne veux pas nous faire des photos stp ?

Merci.


----------



## ipod83 (20 Janvier 2007)

moi j ai pris le larobe Kakee sur AStore et je la trouve originale et surtout pas couleure claquante!
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...&nplm=TL398&wosid=Co3He2hNqtXg2t1BUPkIJmDgi5n


----------



## romaing34 (20 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Ca donne envie de regretter la "simple" LaRobe noire avec le liseret blanc....
> Tu ne veux pas nous faire des photos stp ?
> 
> Merci.



Ok, si j'ai la motivation je te fais ça d'ici ce soir (sinon ça attendra dimanche lol).


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> *
> Tout d'abord ... le packaging ne trompe pas et affiche une pomme , plac&#233; sur les gondolles  APPLE ...
> 
> * Il y a aussi des mod&#233;les rouges transparents ;(
> ...



Bonjour &#224; tous 
savez vous si cette petite merveille est disponible en commande sur le net actuellement ??    Merci 

edit : merci de pas remettre les photos quand tu fais une citation d'un message


----------



## pbas400 (20 Janvier 2007)

quel est l interet de mettre une coque plastique au dessus d une coque plastique  ?

on ne met jamais 2 preservatifs


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

pour revenir au sujet  j'ai été faire un tour chez crumpler (leurs boutique a paris) j'ai craqué pour un "Warm Shower" (taille M) mais dispos qu'en rouge comme ça je peu emporté mon macbook et mon reflex (avec le grip monté sur le boîtier :love: )


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Janvier 2007)

Il t'a co&#251;t&#233; combien ?


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

comme indiqu&#233; sur le site de crumpler ... 160 euros


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> comme indiqu&#233; sur le site de crumpler ... 160 euros




Tu as vu les tarifs de mon post ?
 http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4128687&postcount=795

Tu es sur d'avoir bien regard&#233; ?







141 &#8364;


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Tu as vu les tarifs de mon post ?
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4128687&postcount=795
> 
> Tu es sur d'avoir bien regard&#233; ?



je parle d'un crumpler  pas d'un kata  va voir le tarif chez eux  et puis il est pourri leurs PowerBook G4 titanium ... il lui manque un pied  et l'apn c'est pas un reflex mais un bridge ... vu que j'ai de gros reflex a me trimballer


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2007)

Je ne pensais pas que la marsue était importante mais le fait de mettre un reflex et un portable ... c est pour ça que j ai trouvé ton sac tres cher par rapport au sac KATA.
Que se soit kata ceci ou cela ce n'ast pas grave ! tant qu'il te plait et qu'il rempli sa fonction .... entre ton sac a 160 euros et le kata a 140 ... y a pas photo lol


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas que la marsue &#233;tait importante mais le fait de mettre un reflex et un portable ... c est pour &#231;a que j ai trouv&#233; ton sac tres cher par rapport au sac KATA.
> Que se soit kata ceci ou cela ce n'ast pas grave ! tant qu'il te plait et qu'il rempli sa fonction .... entre ton sac a 160 euros et le kata a 140 ... y a pas photo lol



ayant des probl&#232;mes de dos le confort est pour moi primordial, je pr&#233;f&#233;re payer un peu plus pour avoir un sac qui ne me fasse pas mal apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e de crapahutage (par tout les temps et le crumpler est tr&#232;s bien prot&#233;ger contre la pluies   ) j'aime pas du tout les kata


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> comme indiqué sur le site de crumpler ... 160 euros





Ah ouais 160 euro


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ah ouais 160 euro



un bon sac c'est fait pour durer longtemps, le précédent a vaincu 5 ans


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2007)

c'est normal vu le pris d un mac ... faut pas rechignier pour la protection ... et le transport.
je n ai pas de sacs uniquement pour le transport du mac // j utilise mes sacs de tout les jours qui me permettent le transport de celui ci et des autres affaires .

J'ai beau faire des efforts je reste toujours dans les couleur cailloux ... gris noir etc ..:rose:


----------



## kaos (21 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je parle d'un crumpler  pas d'un kata  va voir le tarif chez eux  et puis il est pourri leurs PowerBook G4 titanium ... il lui manque un pied  et l'apn c'est pas un reflex mais un bridge ... vu que j'ai de gros reflex a me trimballer




Pour revenir au sac kata plus haut // on s'aperçoit que le mac est découvert ! genre ...
un jour de pluie c'est pas top !   méme si il est dans une housse ... à mon avis bonjour l'umidité ! un coup à ce que ton mac attrape froid


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2007)

Vous partez en guerre avec votre macbook ? vous préparez la fin du monde ?
fan des safaris avec votre mac ?


















http://www.skbcases.com/



PS ils fabriquent aussi des boitiers etanches pour ipod // HSujet mais je vais pas refaire un billet pour ça ;D


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

A mon MacBook blanc, je lui ai offert une Crumpler Gimp rouge pétant, il est mignon comme tout dedans  :love: 

Je sais pas vous, mais puisqu'on parle photo : 2 boîtiers sérieux, quelques optiques de qualité, des accessoires (sans parler de l'horriblement lourd trépied, optionnel), c'est déjà trop pour moi : je fatigue trop vite si je suis chargé comme un mulet :rateau: 

Comment vous faites ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Janvier 2007)

bonjour!

heureuse nouvelle avec un tout nouveau MacBook, je cherche une housse mignonne et efficace pour le protéger comme je l'ai fait à l'achat de mon iPod photo

David, le crumpler the gimp rouge pourrait m'intéresser aussi pour mon MacBook blanc mais je ne le vois pas en 13.3 pouces, l'as-tu pris un peu plus grand ?

sinon, je penche pour un La Robe de Be.ez 

mais l'idéal aurait été une housse second peau véritable, où je n'ai pas à sortir le Macbook pour qu'il soit toujours protégé

je n'ai pas encore trouvé... j'ai vu que plusieurs d'entre vous étaient aussi à la recherche de cette housse seconde peau qui permettrait d'ouvir le MacBook toujours au chaud (mais une housse où il puise respirer aussi pour qu'il ne chauffe pas trop!)


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2007)

Les macbook chauffent beaucoup et je ne pense pas qu'une housse qui s'ouvre en deux
en gardant le macbook dedans soit tres aérée ... je suis sur que ça chauffe beaucoup !

Persso je ne suis pas trop pour ces systémes ..... faites tourner vos expériences ...



David_b va voir  
 http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4128687&postcount=795
tu as un aperçu de ce que fabrique la marque KATA  ce sont des sacs pour photographes
comprenant de la place pour un mac et tout le merdier qui va avec !
ils ne sont pas cher et prévu à cet éffet _


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> heureuse nouvelle avec un tout nouveau MacBook, je cherche une housse mignonne et efficace pour le protéger comme je l'ai fait à l'achat de mon iPod photo
> 
> David, le crumpler the gimp rouge pourrait m'intéresser aussi pour mon MacBook blanc mais je ne le vois pas en 13.3 pouces, l'as-tu pris un peu plus grand ?


Non, le modèle Gimp 13" est très bien 
J'essayerai de poster des photos ce soir 


Je suis pas chaud non plus pour garder le portable dans la housse quand je l'utilise.


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> David_b va voir
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4128687&postcount=795
> tu as un aperçu de ce que fabrique la marque KATA  ce sont des sacs pour photographes
> comprenant de la place pour un mac et tout le merdier qui va avec !
> ils ne sont pas cher et prévu à cet éffet _




Oui, je connais ce genre de sacs 
Ce dont je parle c'est pas comment le caser, mais comment vous faites pour le porter 
C'est le poids total du matos qui m'étonne :rateau: 

Quand je pars en randonnée photo (sac à dos = longue balade photo, chez moi), je veux être le plus léger possible, histoire de pas m'arrêter épuisé après 1 ou 2 heures


----------



## clochelune (30 Janvier 2007)

le basket city serait pas mal lui aussi
mais o&#249; le commander ?
j'ai vu un lien d&#233;pos&#233; par Macfouille mais pour paser commande il faut aparamment contacter via mail la soci&#233;t&#233;...
des exp&#233;riences ?
j'avais vu r&#233;cemment un des concepteurs de Basket intervenir sur ce forum en expliquant qu'il travaillait avec des CAT etc. cela est une optique int&#233;ressante en plus! je crois que leurs produits sont vraiment tr&#232;s bien faits, mais je vais encore chercher s'il y a possibilit&#233; de commande directce via un site...

et david b les photos m'int&#233;ressent car je n'ai vu la sacoche crumpler the gimp qu'en silver avec int&#233;rieur rouge pour un MacBook 13 pouces...


----------



## romaing34 (30 Janvier 2007)

Je confirme qu'elle est dispo en extérieur rouge, vue chez iTribu à Montpellier.

Quant au fait de laisser la machine dans sa housse, arrêtez de faire les chochottes : RAS dans les courbes de températures avec la The Gimp on


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Je confirme qu'elle est dispo en extérieur rouge, vue chez iTribu à Montpellier.
> 
> Quant au fait de laisser la machine dans sa housse, arrêtez de faire les chochottes :



Boah... l'autre là keskidi !
C'est celui qui dit qui est (chochotte) 

Ouais! (voix grave et virile) je revendique le droit d'avoir un ordi aux couleurs pétantes :love:


----------



## clochelune (30 Janvier 2007)

finalement j'ai opt&#233; pour une housse la robe de Be.ez (en mauve, &#224; la Fnac o&#249; j'ai 5&#37; de r&#233;duction) et j'ai pris un kit de lingettes nettoyantes avec car le MacBook blanc se salit rapidement (surtout avec mon chat qui lui r&#244;de autour, parfois il vient se r&#233;chauffer derri&#232;re son capot! il n'ira jamais s'installer dessus en revanche, je le lui ai interdit formellement et il m'&#233;coute bien pour cela!)

vivement que &#231;a arrive!

je lirai vos futures acquisitions!


----------



## MotOwn (8 Février 2007)

Allez je déterre ce post car je suis tombé sur des sacoches relativement plus classe que ce qu'on peut trouver en général dans le commerce ou meme sur l'apple store

au programme des lignes assez sobres avec des coloris plutot sympa, le tout en vrai cuir...ça douille un peu mais bon si ça vous interesse c'est là



>>>http://www.acmemade.com/theslimpack.html



ps: dsl si ça a deja été abordé dans les pages précédentes mais je me sens vraiment pas de tout me taper ....


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Février 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Allez je déterre ce post car je suis tombé sur des sacoches relativement plus classe que ce qu'on peut trouver en général dans le commerce ou meme sur l'apple store
> 
> au programme des lignes assez sobres avec des coloris plutot sympa, le tout en vrai cuir...ça douille un peu mais bon si ça vous interesse c'est là
> 
> ...




Pas mal. Je le trouve plus feminin ce sac, ca peut etre interessant pour toutes les demoiselles qui ne souhaite pas le look "geek profond en balade". Il semble pas mal fait, mais je prefere les sacs en bandouillere au sac a porter dans le dos.
Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas plus de motifs pour le tissu.


----------



## MotOwn (13 Février 2007)

C'est vrai, j'avais pas vraiment fait attention mais effectivement c'est assez f&#233;minin ce syst&#232;me... peut-etre qu'il y a une lani&#232;re pour la porter en bandoulli&#232;re...

Sinon j'ai vu sur l'apple store des nouvelle sacoche ( &#224; porter uniquement &#224; la main cette fois ) mais je les trouves assez particuli&#232;res, genre renfort capiton&#233; .... vraiment c'est sp&#233;cial !... &#224; la limite en noire &#231;a passe.

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=B0CC5525&nclm=knomo200701


----------



## Lamar (17 Février 2007)

C'est assez f&#233;minin aussi me semble-t-il !


----------



## Nycolas (18 Février 2007)

J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un à déjà acheter un de ces deux sacs?

*Mamba S*​http://booqbags.com/s.nl/it.A/id.105/.f​ 
Ou celui la

*Be-ez Le 13 Street*​http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article....D=13784EEE4-E140-A4FC-189D-0C0DD7EB0F65&Fr=-1

Merci à tous ceux qui répondront.
 
Nycolas


----------



## alaix (18 Février 2007)

Nycolas a dit:


> J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un à déjà acheter un de ces deux sacs?
> 
> *Mamba S*​http://booqbags.com/s.nl/it.A/id.105/.f​
> Ou celui la
> ...



J'ai le13 street acheté sur le site de la fnac! trés pratique, avec de nombreuses poches etc etc bref je regrette pas mon achat! J'ai posté des photos dans une discussion intitulée " le switch d'alaix"


----------



## Nycolas (18 Février 2007)

Tu l'a payé combien?
Et j'aurais également voulu savoir si il y aurait la place de mettre un DD externe ainsi qu'une souris ?

MErci


----------



## alaix (18 Février 2007)

Nycolas a dit:


> Tu l'a payé combien?
> Et j'aurais également voulu savoir si il y aurait la place de mettre un DD externe ainsi qu'une souris ?
> 
> MErci



75 livré! C'est clair que c'est un peu plus chére que les autres sacs mais bon je pense que ça vaut le coup! Pour ma part j'ai reussi a mettre mon macbook, le chargeur, des cds dans leurs boitiers, une pochette, un bloc note et un livre d'une largueur de 4 ou 5 cm! donc je pense qu'un DD externe et une souris trouveront leurs place.


----------



## Nycolas (19 Février 2007)

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse.
Nycolas


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2007)

qui veut acheter un sac collector ?







Il est beau hein celui-là ? et y'en à pas beaucoup ...


----------



## samoussa (22 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un utilise t-il un sac boblebee ? Si oui qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Chang (22 Février 2007)

Un lien ca fait jamais de mal si tu veux avoir des reponses 

Boblbe.e - Japon


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Quelqu'un utilise t-il un sac boblebee ? Si oui qu'en pensez vous ?




Wow... Je sais que les gouts et les couleurs ca ne se discute pas.... mais la... c'est spécial on va dire


----------



## verazano (23 Février 2007)

ouaou &#231;a doit &#234;tre g&#233;nial dans la rue  !!!!


----------



## samoussa (24 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Un lien ca fait jamais de mal si tu veux avoir des reponses
> 
> Boblbe.e - Japon



merci  pour le lien mais c'est plutot un avis que je cherche


----------



## MotOwn (25 Février 2007)

Ouf...Prédator n'est pas loin


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Ouf...Prédator n'est pas loin



je n'aurais pas dis mieux


----------



## Chang (27 Février 2007)

Tekair

des sacs avec une poche gonflable autour du compartiment a portable.

Ils y croient, garantie a vie pour certains sacs ...


----------



## Beowulf (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour !
Je suis un petit nouveau... J'ai tenté de parcourir tout le topic, sans trouver la réponse à une question probablement toute conne, mais qui me turlupine. Je compte acheter le be.ez LE13 : cette sacoche est-elle suffisamment grande pour faire rentrer, par exemple, une pochette contenant des documents A4, ou un classeur format A4 ? En un mot, pourrais-je y mettre en plus de mon ordi toutes mes affaires de cours, principalement cahiers/pochettes/classeurs au format standard ?

Merci, et bonne soirée !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mars 2007)

eventuellenemet 4 feuilles et un stylo


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> eventuellenemet 4 feuilles et *un stylo*



Et encore le stylo.... peut etre en enlevant la batterie


----------



## romaing34 (2 Mars 2007)

Beowulf a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je suis un petit nouveau... J'ai tenté de parcourir tout le topic, sans trouver la réponse à une question probablement toute conne, mais qui me turlupine. Je compte acheter le be.ez LE13 : cette sacoche est-elle suffisamment grande pour faire rentrer, par exemple, une pochette contenant des documents A4, ou un classeur format A4 ? En un mot, pourrais-je y mettre en plus de mon ordi toutes mes affaires de cours, principalement cahiers/pochettes/classeurs au format standard ?
> 
> Merci, et bonne soirée !



Je charge régulièrement un bloc-notes A4, une pochette contenant une vingtaine de feuille ainsi qu'une plaquette d'une centaine de pages A4 dans mon Le13 sans aucun souci.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2007)

Avec l'ordinateur ??


----------



## romaing34 (2 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Avec l'ordinateur ??



Des fois je me demande si vous utilisez vraimet les produits que vous taillez en pièces... Bien sûr avec l'ordinateur, chargeur, souris Myghty Mouse bluetoth et verrou Kensington portable.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2007)

Si on peux plus faire de l'humour 

en plus j'ai command&#233; la meme  

EDIT
Ah non je croyais que vous parliez du second skin... Autant pour moi


----------



## Beowulf (2 Mars 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Des fois je me demande si vous utilisez vraimet les produits que vous taillez en pièces... Bien sûr avec l'ordinateur, chargeur, souris Myghty Mouse bluetoth et verrou Kensington portable.



Hé bien merci beaucoup, je m'empresse d'aller commander le modèle Black Pearl alors. Bonne journée !


----------



## WhY (2 Mars 2007)

Comme j'ai deja un sac qui me convient parfaitement, je cherche plus une housse pour mon (futur) MacBook, Be-ez LaRobe, d'apres quelques informations sur internet a l'air suffisante pour une housse, mais les fermetures eclaires ne risque pas de rayer le MacBook ?!

PS : La reponse est peut etre dans la discussion, mais 11 pages a lire... ^^


----------



## romaing34 (2 Mars 2007)

Aucun souci, 2 lèvres à l'intérieur protège la machine des fermetures-éclair.


----------



## WhY (2 Mars 2007)

Ok merci pour l'information


----------



## tosh (2 Mars 2007)

http://www.multimedia.algam.net/udg/backpack/bagpack.html


----------



## marcquois (6 Mars 2007)

moi je viens d'acheter le sac à dos Covertec - il est absolument génial...

tu peux le voir là : http://www.design-obsession.fr/menuprod.asp?langue=FR&idfam=8&idcat=22


----------



## Ego777 (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai vu beaucoup de sac en parcourant le forum...
Seulement je m'y pert un peu.
Je cherche un sac bandouillere 13,3' , ou je pourrai y mettre en plus le cable secteur, la mighty mouse, et un disque dur externe. Si vous avez un tuyau je suis preneur 
Merci


----------



## Lalis (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas trop si je suis sur le bon fil...
Voilà, j'ai un iBook G4 14 pouces d'un an 1/2, que je compte faire durer le plus possible, et que je transporte une fois par semaine en train, TGV, trottoirs, dans un pilot-case Samsonite. Dedans, l'ordi, toujours éteint, est gentiment glissé dans son petit costume Crumpler en néoprène (orange), l'écran protégé par le chiffon i-saver de chez i-stuff. Le tout attaché avec les lanières velcro du pilot-case (on dirait un trip SM  ).
Pour moi, le pilot-case est LA solution, car je mets mes dossiers dans les autres compartiments, et je prends en plus un petit sac à l'épaule avec mes affaires pour l'hôtel.
Ma question : les trottoirs que j'emploie sont assez mauvais, et il y a beaucoup de trépidations. Pensez-vous que ces vibrations puissent avoir un effet néfaste sur l'ordi ? Il est éteint quand je me déplace, mais sait-on jamais ?
L'ennui est que je n'ai pas vraiment d'alternative, car je ne veux pas prendre de sac à dos ni charger mon sac à l'épaule.
Merci de vos avis.


----------



## MotOwn (11 Mars 2007)

Franchement je ne pense pas, la house de protection en n&#233;opr&#232;ne a une grande capacit&#233; d'absorbtion des choques quand meme, alors &#224; moins que tes trottoirs soit dignes de faire un rally dessus je pense que ta solution est la bonne !


----------



## Alfoo (13 Mars 2007)

Salut tlm !
que pensez vous de la s&#233;rie Tech Air ?
Ces sacs sont mis en avant sur l'apple store.
3707, 5702 sont les 2 modeles sacs a dos qui me plaisent bien 

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## levinch (13 Mars 2007)

Je viens d'acheter ça :
http://lechneric.free.fr/Pages Web/MBrouge/index.html

en plus de la housse Neoprène ...

Et oui j'ai un peu tendance à rudoyer le matos ...

Je vous donnerais mon avis sur ce produit après usage.


----------



## levinch (14 Mars 2007)

Reception de la coque aujourd'hui ou demain , et test .
Avis d'ici environ une semaine le temps de bien analyser l'objet ... sous toutes ses couture, pardon, angles ...
Euh il n'a pas d'angle d'ailleur tout est rond !



J'en profiterai aussi pour voir la compatibilit&#233; avec la housse Tucano pour Macbook acht&#233;e sur le store.
Si avec &#231;a il est pas prot&#233;g&#233; le Mach'book ...


----------



## Chang (14 Mars 2007)

De nombreuses fotos de cette coque ont deja ete postees quelques mois auparavant


----------



## levinch (14 Mars 2007)

Mon cher Chang, je n'ai pas dis qe je mettrai des photos ...

J'ai juste dis que je donnerai mon avis sur le produit, après l'avoir bien essayé ...



Je vous donnerai mon avis quoi ....


----------



## Chang (14 Mars 2007)

Mais on en a rien a carrer de ton ...... 

Nan j'deconne  ... fais peter l'avis


----------



## levinch (14 Mars 2007)

LOL


----------



## levinch (15 Mars 2007)

J'ai donc re&#231;u ce jour la coque "suscit&#233;e".

Je viens de l'installer et vous livre mes premi&#232;res impressions.

Tout d'abord, la couleur rouge est vraiment vive, ce qui une fois install&#233; sur le Macbook-noir donne vraiment une belle impression visuelle.

En suite, l'&#233;paisseur du plastique est bien &#233;tudi&#233;e; elle n'allourdi pas l'appareil, et l'&#233;cran s'ouvre tr&#232;s bien (on perd juste les quelques degr&#233;s 3-5 au point le plus haut{moins de 10 en tout cas}sur l'arri&#232;re,   mais sans g&#232;ne &#224; l'utilisation, m&#234;me affal&#233; sur un canap!)

A ce propos, la chaleur est plut&#244;t une des r&#233;ussite du produit : elle a tendance sur le macbook a bien &#234;tre perceptible du c&#244;t&#233; gauche de l'appareil.
Hors l&#224;, il y a en fait diffusion de la chaleur sur l'ensemble de la coque.
R&#233;sultat c'est moins chaud &#224; gauche, et c'est chaud d'une fa&#231;on uniforme.
Le Macbook devient ainsi un chauffage d'appoint multitesticule, plut&#244;t que de massacrer celle de gauche (d&#233;sol&#233; pour les dames qui nous lirons, je n'ai pas pu faire plus pr&#233;cis d'une fa&#231;on d&#233;licate); pour faire plus "soft", la chaleur est r&#233;parti l&#224; o&#249; pr&#233;c&#233;dement elle &#233;tait trop perceptible.

Les clips de fixations sont bien plac&#233;s, maintenant efficacement l'ensemble sans jeu particulier; des patins en silicone prot&#232;gent la coque rouge du plastique du mac : bonne id&#233;e pour &#233;viter les rayures.


La premi&#232;re impression est donc bonne; c'est un outil de protection en plus d'&#234;tre un outil esth&#233;tique (auquel je suis bizarement moins sensible &#224; l'usage)

Pour ceux qui ont des macbook blancs, on retrouve une caract&#233;ristique du mat&#233;riau ext&#233;rieur blanc : plus rayable mais sans traces de doigts (le contraire pour la coque noire).

A bient&#244;t pour la suite.


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Mars 2007)

Ego777 a dit:


> J'ai vu beaucoup de sac en parcourant le forum...
> Seulement je m'y pert un peu.
> Je cherche un sac bandouillere 13,3' , ou je pourrai y mettre en plus le cable secteur, la mighty mouse, et un disque dur externe. Si vous avez un tuyau je suis preneur
> Merci




Indiscutablement... Le Small Loft de chez STM


----------



## Black_Yeti (22 Mars 2007)

Je viens de commander ceci: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/58...i-green-sac-pour-macbook-et-portables-13.html

Je pense le recevoir lundi

To be continued


----------



## corloane (24 Mars 2007)

Depuis qq temps je trouve que ma second skin Be.ez n'est pas si second skin que cela: l'espace en plus a tendance a grossir le macbook dans le sac (alors que la qualité du macbook est sa finesse). Quid des autres second skin (Tucano etc...) et crumpler s'est-il enfin décidé à sortir une skin aux mesures du macbook?
J'attends vos avis...


----------



## levinch (26 Mars 2007)

Mes premi&#232;res impressions se confirment !!!

La coque est un truc vraiment bien !

Le portalbe ne chauffe pas plus, la protection est r&#233;elle.
Elle rigidifit un peu le tout, comme un exosquelette pour un poid vraiment minime.

De plus la partie "&#233;cran" a tendance &#224; renforcer la rigidit&#233; de ce dernier qui &#233;tait &#224; mon avis un peu "souple"

Pour ce qui est des housses, la tucano accepte sans probl&#232;me cette l&#233;g&#232;re sur-&#233;paisseur.

Les ouvertures vers les ports et le lecteur sont plac&#233; l&#224; o&#249; il faut.

Je pense que c'est :
1-un achat indispensable pour tous ceux qui ont un usage vraiment nomade du Macbook, ou qui travaillent dans des conditions difficiles; ou un Macbook utilis&#233; en entreprise par plusieurs personnes pas &#233;galement soigneuses
2-un achat 
facultatif pour ceux qui ne se servent du portable qu'&#224; la maison sur les genoux !

C'est &#224; l'heure actuelle la meilleure protection que je connaisse pour Macbook; associ&#233; avec une housse de Type tucano-Ebeez, elle permet  d'envisager un usage dur et quotidien de cet ordinateur en milieu difficile.

Je pense que c'est la meilleure id&#233;e de protection pour portable que j'ai pu voir.

Dommage que &#231;a n'existe que pour Macbook et MacbookPro LOL

Merci &#224; tous de votre int&#233;r&#234;t.

Vincent


----------



## corloane (31 Mars 2007)

Black_Yeti a dit:


> Je viens de commander ceci: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/58...i-green-sac-pour-macbook-et-portables-13.html
> 
> Je pense le recevoir lundi
> 
> To be continued



alors?


----------



## ipod83 (31 Mars 2007)

bein déjà il y a un avis d' un consommateur sur le site.
Je cite:

"9/10  Excellent,
Produit très simple et pratique 
Produit très simple et pratique, par le fait qu'il comporte peu d'éléments (un rangement de PC et un rangement pour quelques accessoires indispensables) et que le dispositif de rangement du PC semble très bien pour à la fois la protection de l'appareil et l'utilisation mobile du PC (PC posé sur 4 petits socles antidérapants, entraînant aussi une bonne circulation d'air évitant la surchauffe de l'appareil et le désagrément en utilisation sur genoux) ; pour le transport, poignée ou bandoulière, égalt OK."

d'autres avis?


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Indiscutablement... Le Small Loft de chez STM



ouaip je confirme...je l'ai reçu ya 3 jours et j'arrête pas de me la raconter avec, super design et praitque, franchement je recommande+++


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Avril 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> ouaip je confirme...je l'ai reçu ya 3 jours et j'arrête pas de me la raconter avec, super design et praitque, franchement je recommande+++



J'adore quand une amie vient vers toi le sourire au levres :"Dis il vient d'ou ton sac ? Il est super, je veux le meme"

Meme apres quelques mois il est toujours aussi fantastique ce sac. J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai lu tout le fil, et j'essaye de regarder à droite et à gauche ce qu'il y a mais je n'ai toujours pas trouver mon bonheur pour transporter mon macbook ! actuellement j'ai une housse be.ez que je met dans mn sac à dos pr aller en cours... mais mon dos ne supporte plus ! je voudrais donc opter pour une sacoche/malette, pas de bandoulière...
J'en voudrais une dans les tons foncés, assez classe mais qui fait pas trop mec non plus (je suis une fille), bonne qualité, pas trop cher ! je suis ouverte à toute proposition


----------



## levinch (3 Avril 2007)

A toute proposition  ...

Plus sérieusement, un beau sac en cuir.
Avec une coque et une housse néoprène, comme moi ...

Avantage : on sait pas que c'est un sac pour ordinateur, et il y en a pour tous les goûts !


----------



## dynexd (3 Avril 2007)

http://goincase.com/gallery/

Incase niveau qualité, design, finitions c'est la classe 

Moi j'ai le neoprene 12" noir, interieur vert :love:


----------



## chupastar (3 Avril 2007)

dynexd a dit:


> http://goincase.com/gallery/
> 
> Incase niveau qualité, design, finitions c'est la classe
> 
> Moi j'ai le neoprene 12" noir, interieur vert :love:



J'ai la même que toi, j'adore!


----------



## corloane (4 Avril 2007)

lequel au juste? ya pas mal de photos...


----------



## greggorynque (4 Avril 2007)

studio08 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> je suis ouverte &#224; toute proposition



serieusement ?? 

bon bon je sais je sors.....

tu devrais rechercher les sac moelleux a fleurs que qqun avait montr&#233; il y a quelques temps.... J'essayerais de te retrouver le lien...  Sinon je ne sais pas si tu sais coudre ou si tu connais qqun qui sait, car tu pourrais presque te le fabriquer, un sac simple, avec deux carr&#233;s de tissus rembourr&#233;s cousus sur trois faces, 2 anses et au niveau de l'ouverture, un Zip ou une grosse bande scratch...

Enfin moi pour ce que j'en dis......


----------



## Marsellus (11 Avril 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Indiscutablement... Le Small Loft de chez STM



Je viens de le commander ce soir. 

Devrait le recevoir après-demain. Je donnerais mon avis 



J'ai beaucoup aimé cette pochette ci, mais il lui manque juste une poignée ou une bandoulière. Dommage....


----------



## Matt1961 (13 Avril 2007)

Qui ne se souvient pas de Tann's ? La célèvre marque de cartables qui a bercé notre enfance.

Tann's revient !!

En effet, la célèbre marque lance en avril 2007 une ligne de sacs multimedia, moderne, innovante, stylée et robuste.  
 On peut maintenant utiliser nos Tann's pour aller au travail.
 Tout ce qui nous plaisait tant chez les Tann's dans nos souvenirs est là : des couleurs éclatantes, des matières résistantes et sympas, ainsi qu'une qualité exceptionnelle.

Perso, j'ai déjà le mien depuis peu, et c'est un plaisir... Au bureau, on me demande même où je l'ai acheté.


----------



## Fafnou (13 Avril 2007)

Matt1961 a dit:


> Qui ne se souvient pas de Tann's ? La célèvre marque de cartables qui a bercé notre enfance.
> 
> Tann's revient !!
> 
> ...


 
Ca sent un peu trop la pub tout ça...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2007)

Matt1961 a dit:


> Qui ne se souvient pas de Tann's ? La c&#233;l&#232;vre marque de cartables qui a berc&#233; notre enfance.
> 
> Tann's revient !!
> ....


:modo: oui bon  n'en faisons pas trop non plus, un lien suffit amplement ! :rateau:


----------



## corloane (13 Avril 2007)

ceci dit, j'ai cliqu&#233; sur le Tann's, un bon revival  super chouette ces sacs (j'h&#233;site entre le vertical et le cartable), avantage: les dimensions ont &#233;t&#233; calcul&#233;es en fonction du macbook...
Vive la r&#233;gression!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

J'aurais besoin d'avis de possesseurs de sac LE13 de be.ez svp.

J'aimerais m'en procurer un pour mon macbook 13.3", seulement je protège toujours mon macbook en le rangeant dans sa pochette (LArobe B/W), oui je préfère être trop prudente .

Voilà ma question : Y a-t-il assez de place dans la saccoche LE13 pour y rentrer le macbook déjà dans sa pochette? Ou est-ce trop juste et donc préférable dans ce cas de me pencher vers LEvertigo ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

up up!  désolée... 
*mode boulet : activé* :casse:


----------



## Marsellus (15 Avril 2007)

Bon, j'ai reçu mon Small Loft de chez STM hier.

1ère conclusion : l'est troooooooop beau 



Couleur chocolat/orange.


Le compartiment pour l'ordi est bien rembourré, sans faire trop serré non plus.


Les multiples poches sont bien pratiques : avec quelques cd, un ipod et son chargeur, les cables d'alim (les 2) et quelques cables ethernet, firewire,...., le sac (sacoche ?) reste assez plat.


Il tient bien sur l'epaule, la classe américaine 


Seul petit bémol à mon sens, la poignée, que je trouve placée un peu en arrière du sac.


Bref, je je recommande


----------



## chupastar (15 Avril 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> Bon, j'ai reçu mon Small Loft de chez STM hier.
> 
> 1ère conclusion : l'est troooooooop beau
> 
> ...



Moi c'est juste la couleur qui me gêne un peu... Il aurait pu faire plus classic, un truc noir par exemple.


----------



## Marsellus (15 Avril 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Moi c'est juste la couleur qui me g&#234;ne un peu... Il aurait pu faire plus classic, un truc noir par exemple.



Moi c'est justement la couleur qui m'a attir&#233; en 1er  Je ne voulais pas quelque chose de trop......s&#233;rieux, disons.


----------



## corloane (15 Avril 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> Bon, j'ai reçu mon Small Loft de chez STM
> 
> 
> Seul petit bémol à mon sens, la poignée, que je trouve placée un peu en arrière du sac.
> ...



Tu pourrais nous faire qq photos, épaisseur, etc... et la poignée, sur les photos officielles on ne la voit pas... j'hésite avec le tann's


----------



## Marsellus (16 Avril 2007)

Voici quelques photos du small loft (pas faire gaffe au bordel derrière... )


----------



## corloane (16 Avril 2007)

j'arrive pas à les charger tes trucs...


----------



## chupastar (16 Avril 2007)

Rh&#244;, elles sont petites les images! 

Par contre c'est vrai que ce sac &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre vraiment bien, sauf toujours la couleur avec laquelle je ne me fait pas, c'est quand qu'ils sortent d'autres variantes?


----------



## kaos (16 Avril 2007)

Je consulte régulierement ce fil et différentes boutiques en lignes et finalement y'a pas grd chose de bien ... enfin ça casse pas des briques quoi !

beaucoup trop de sacs sont prévus pour transporter un ordinateur mais la place réservée accéssoires à été mise de coté .... quel dommage ;( 

Ah pour nous presenter des trucs au couleur flashies les colories à 70 euros ... pas de soucis .... mais rien de tres innovant ou que du déjà vu !.

je reste donc sur mes positions ... une housse et un sac détourné pour trimballer souris alim disque USB etc ....

je reste à l'affut :mouais:


----------



## BlackKho (16 Avril 2007)

Faites attention avec vos sacoches, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu un homme dans la rue se la faire arracher alors qu'il marchait tranquille. Moi, du coup j'ai opt&#233; pour le Bag Classic, c'est sympa d'un point de vue visuel, mais par contre je m'attendais &#224; moins imposant, mais bon &#231;a va encore &#231;a passe. 

Pour information, il est dispo sur le site Internet de la Fnac pour le prix de 69.90&#8364; :rateau:

Edit pour Kaos: je peux te faire une photo du descriptif du bag classic, il y a plein de rangements, et quand je dis plein, c'est pas peu dire: j'en compte 12!


----------



## kaos (17 Avril 2007)

je sais que quelques modeles sont bien fournis ... j en ai proposé un ou deus sur ce fil // des sacs destinés au photographes ..... mais y a pas un choix enorme et on tombe vite ds les clichés ... sacoche de vieux ou sacs de jeune // entre deux pas grd chose !

enfin y a quand meme deux trois truc bien fichus ! et surtout pleind de macusers sympa qui font tourner les photos et les liens ! merci a vous


----------



## Marsellus (17 Avril 2007)

Sorry pour la taille des photos, c'est la faute &#224; macg&#233;, qui refuse des tailles zip sup&#233;rieures a 97 ko 


Voici un lien pour des photos (les m&#234;mes) plus grandes 

http://mamarsellus.free.fr/DL/Archive.zip


----------



## chupastar (17 Avril 2007)

Des nouvelles pochettes pour Macbook:







Je les trouve super jolies! Mais le prix est de 60$, un peu ch&#232;re quand m&#234;me...

Elles sont ici et vu sur iTrafik


----------



## Chang (18 Avril 2007)

60$ pour du faux cuir c'est completement du vol ... pour des sacs bandouilieres bien foutus comme chez Booqbag, ok, le prix est raisonne, mais la c'est vraiment abuse ...


----------



## itaya (21 Avril 2007)

Salut a tous
Je ne sais pas si c l'endroit, en tout cas je pense que mon post pourrait etre utile ici.
Je cherche a vendre une sacoche dell PARFAITEMENT adapt&#233;e au macbook (il est en totale securit&#233; et ne bouge pas d'un poil). elle est en cuir, et dispose de nombreux rangements. C'est une sacoche "a l'ancienne", mais ideal pour tout de par ses multiples rangements. Elle est id&#233;ale pour les etudiants et les cadres. voila des photos:
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3092/dsc00013wa9.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4821/dsc00012rr4.jpg
http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/1474/dsc00011yh1.jpg
http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/1531/dsc00010dz3.jpg
http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/6524/dsc00009zq8.jpg

il y a de multiples rangements. On peut par exemple y ranger, chaque objet dans sa poche s&#233;par&#233;e:macbook+souris+chargeur+dd externe3.5+stylo+1classeur+1trieur+portefeuille+apn+ipod...
C une sacoche de tr&#233;s tr&#233;s grande qualit&#233;, l'ordinateur est tr&#233;s bien prot&#233;g&#233; et tr&#233;s bien cal&#233;...Il ne craindra a l'interieur ni chute, ni voyag brusque en soute d'avion...
Elle est tr&#233;s pratique et est en tr&#233;s bon &#233;tat (kasi neuf). Je l'estime a plus de 200 e neuf, c du haut de gamme.
Je la vends 80 ou l'echange contre un backpack...
contactez moi. 
Je suis dans l'ouest parisien( mantes) et passe a paris de temps en temps....a+
c une tr&#233;s bonne affaire pour celui qui cherche ce type de sacoche, qui permet veritablement d'emmener tout son bureau....


----------



## BlackKho (21 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous, j'ai une question rapide: est ce que quelqu'un a le Bag Classic en 12 pouces ou le Le Bag Bronze en 12 pouces? Si quelqu'un l'a, est ce que vous pouvez me dire si un macbook peut entrer dans la poche qui est réservée aux macs 12 pouces?

Par définition, non, mais je me posais la question quand même... en tout cas, si quelqu'un peut me donner cette information, je lui en serais vraiment reconnaissant! 

Bonne nuit à tous, je vais me coucher, je suis :rateau: !

 Edit: Itaya, fais attention à la dimension de tes images, sur mon petit 12 pouces, j'ai cru que l'image allait exploser mon écran  !


----------



## itaya (21 Avril 2007)

dsl c les premoères images que je poste et jai dui mal....
sinon vous connaissez le istuff isaver shell??? c e que je me suis pris je vous mettrai e tofs bientot, c en commande A+
http://www.isaver-shell.com/


----------



## corloane (21 Avril 2007)

itaya a dit:


> dsl c les premoères images que je poste et jai dui mal....
> sinon vous connaissez le istuff isaver shell??? c e que je me suis pris je vous mettrai e tofs bientot, c en commande A+
> http://www.isaver-shell.com/



pas mal ce truc (notamment l'idée d'une utilisation double) mais dommage que ça ne protège pas le macbook complètement...


----------



## dadanat (21 Avril 2007)

Saluzatous !
je sais que le sujet a deja ete aborde, mais j'insiste (car pas convaincu)... Je cherche un sac/besace (pas de sac a dos) pour bouger un mb 13, mais qui ne serve pas uniquement a cela... c.a.d. pour une utilisation au quotidien (papiers, telephone, journaux...), avec parfois transport de l'ordi dans des conditions un peu hard...
Donc besace avec au moins deux ou trois compartiments, mais pas trop grosse qd meme, et compartiment ordi bien costaud. Le tout etanche un minimum...
j'ai qques pistes depuis le temps que je cherhce, masi j'arrive pas a me decider, surtout qu'en magasin "reel", c'est dur d'avoir du choix et de comparer...
j'aime bien a priori le stm small loft, crumpler boomer (mais pas vu en vrai, si qqun en a un...) et ce genre de trucs... donc un prix maxi de 75&#8364; a peu pres...
voila un post de gars chiant hein, mais merci d'avance pour vos reponses !!!  

suis preneur de ttes photos !


----------



## dadanat (21 Avril 2007)

Salut ! si je peux vous demander votre aide...
j'explique tout la, car bcp d'infos sur ce thread, mais pas assez (!) pour moi...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173781
merci d'avance !


----------



## Namida (21 Avril 2007)

En possession d'une sacoche _Crumpler Wee-Bee_ depuis plus d'un an, je puis t'assurer que cette marque offre qualité et endurance, au service d'une protection certaine pour ton ordinateur, ses accessoires et quelques documents (livres, magazines, papiers divers).

Quelques photos par ici, plus un _troll_ pour la détente.

Quand bien même il ne s'agit pas du modèle convoité, les points forts du _Wee-Bee_ devraient se retrouver chez le _Boomer_.

Egalement le sujet type, malgré que tu l'aies déjà trouvé.


----------



## corloane (21 Avril 2007)

Tu ferais mieux de rester sur ce thread (entre toi et itaya et ses photos g&#233;antes de son sac super moche Dell...)
Sinon, il a l'air bien ce boomer pas cher et d'apr&#232;s ce qu'ils disent http://www.crumpler.de/?page=details&product=TBM-001&size=big il a l'air compatible avec les 12' et le macbook (bien pr&#233;f&#233;rable &#224; un mod&#232;le plus grand 13'5 et 15'), cependant en comparant avec les dimensions du macbook, il manque 1 cm, myst&#232;re... quelqu'un l'a achet&#233;?


----------



## BlackKho (23 Avril 2007)

A titre indicatif, je viens d'avoir un mail de la société Be.eZ, qui m'informe qu'une version 13' du sac LEBag Classic est à l'étude pour Noël 2007... ça c'est une bonne nouvelle, mais ça va faire long...


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Avril 2007)

moi j'ai le small loft et j'en suis franchement convaincu, super design et efficace, l'ordi ne bouge pas d'un poil, rangements bons peut -être pas autant que ce que t'as l'air de vouloir mais suffisants pour souris, chargeur, DDportable, carnets, et les trucs de base, portefeuille, clés téléphone...
un bon produit...


----------



## dadanat (29 Avril 2007)

Merci! 
j'ai commande en fait un kensington contour messenger (pour 15,4", mais je tente le coup; je vous dirai). Il y a une chouette gamme chez kensington, pas trop chere en plus... D'ailleurs, c'est HS, mais il y'a des coques SPECK chez amazon a 31&#8364; (contre 40 partout ailleurs il me semble).


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Avril 2007)

YupYup, Itaya c'est quand tu veux que tu me réponds!!! regarde tes MP!!!


----------



## dadanat (30 Avril 2007)

non, me suis trompe... arrive pas a supprimer mon mess


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Salut,

Je me suis finalement acheté cette sacoche de Case Logic. Trouvé à la Fnac pour 40 EUR. La sacoche est sympa mais un peu étroite quand même... à part le macbook et son chargeur on ne peut pas mettre grand chose :mouais:


----------



## corloane (30 Avril 2007)

est-ce que dans la poche principale on peut mettre qq documents A4 (par ex des revues) avec le macbook (j'achèterais bien le même mais en incase, plus sobre et joli)?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Voilà qq photos, désolé pour la qualité   

donc j'ai mis une chemise et un magazine, qui rentre de justesse !


----------



## corloane (1 Mai 2007)

Merci pour les photos!  
Incase commandé sur le store...


----------



## Black_Yeti (1 Mai 2007)

Voila d&#233;sol&#233; j'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; dire pes impressions sur le sac que j'ai achet&#233; (voir mon post 2 pages avant).

Dans ce sac, je peux mettre mon disque dur externe et son cable, la souris bluetooth, le MP3, le macbook (quand m&#234;me)...mais l'alimentation prend beacoup de place, m&#234;me si elle rentre.

Le MacBook est sur-&#233;lev&#233; pour la ventilation, ce qui permet une utilisation directement dans le sac, et sans sur-chauffe !

Globalement satisfait =)

(d&#233;sol&#233; pour les fautes de frappe, j'ai une main dans le platre)


----------



## margotte (3 Mai 2007)

Je viens de me procurer une pochette la robe prune via la Fnac pour mon Macbook 13: elle rentre parfaitement dans mon sac Kipling qui avait déjà un espace ordinateur (mais il s'y balladait un peu trop à mon goût). 
J'ai fait une recherche, mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante: peut-on laisser son Macbook en veille dans une pochette sans problème? 
Je pense que oui, mais je veux juste être sure  
D'avance merci.

margotte


----------



## jall94 (9 Mai 2007)

Coucou, 

j'ai essayé de parcourir tout le thread, et j'ai peut-être loupé l'info, mais au final, le Crumpler Wee-bee, ca le fait pour un MB 13" ou pas ?

Parce que j'hésite entre çà et LEvertigo 15" + LArobe.... Le Crumpler me plait bien...


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Mai 2007)

apparemment &#231;a passe pour les 13,3' fais une recherche google est ton ami et tu verras comme moi que certains ont opt&#233; pour ce sac avec leur portable 13 pouces et &#231;a colle...
notamment ce mec anti-mac et pro vaio (le pauvre) qui en relate l'exp&#233;rience dans cet article
&#231;a rentre tout juste, mais &#231;a rentre!!!


----------



## jall94 (17 Mai 2007)

bon... je suis ind&#233;cis sur ce sujet, et comme l'investissement n'est quand m&#234;me pas neutre, en terme de prix mais surtout en terme de protection de nos engins, je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver la solution id&#233;ale.

Mon profil, c'est celui d'un type qui est oblig&#233; de bosser sur PC portable au bureau, qui est oblig&#233; de porter des costards sombres et des cravates 4 jours sur 5, mais qui a une sainte horreur des sacs d'ordi Targus noirs et assimil&#233; qui sont tous plus moches les uns que les autres . Apr&#232;s tout, on peut &#234;tre oblig&#233; de porter des costards et ne pas avoir envie d'un sac trop naze. Alors pour mon PC (dont je me fous totalement en terme de rayures), j'ai opt&#233; pour un petit cartable en cuir pas d&#233;di&#233; informatique. Bon, c'est joli, mais ca prot&#232;ge rien. 

Pour le MacBook, l&#224; c'est autre chose :love:, c'est l'outil de ma vraie vie cr&#233;ative, pas celle qui me fait manger, et si j'ai bien compris, j'ai globalement le choix entre LeVertigo + eventuellement LaRobe, ca flotera un peu, c'est bien fini, mais ca grince et y'a pas des masses de place. En revanche, c'est assez sympa comme design. Le crumpler, pas fait pour un 13" meme si ca rentre, ca aussi ca pourrait le faire... La solution LE13 ne me plait pas, ca fait sac conventionelle, pourtant c'est le seul sac officiellement d&#233;di&#233; 13". J'ai aussi jet&#233; un oeil sur les sacs a dos, ils sont pas mal, mais POURQUOI TOUJOURS DEUX BRETELLES ? alors qu'ils tellement plus sympa de n'en avoir qu'une ? Pas costard compliant les sacs &#224; dos...:mouais:

Donc je sais pas... Instinctivement et en terme de look, je pencherai pour le Vertigo noir mais... 

Connaitriez pas un sac &#224; dos mono bretelle sympa et resistant qui ferait l'affaire ? :rose:

Aidez-moooooi !! 

Pr&#233;cision : je voudrais pouvoir me trimballer le PC maudit ET le macbook en meme temps. je prends pas les transports pour aller bosser, mais quand meme, faudrait une solution pas trop incompatible en terme de logistique (pas un truc qu'on porte &#224; la main quoi...)


----------



## mimic76 (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

ça y est j'ai décidé de switcher avec les nouvelles offres macbook, et ça sera le modèle noir.

Je compte également prendre la souris bluetooth (pas besoin de clé de liaison c'est ce qui m'a décidé) et une housse.

Concernant la housse c'est là que je bloque.

En effet étant amené a voyager par trains assez souvent, je voudrais une housse qui me permette d'ouvrir et d'utiliser mon macbook dans le train mais tout en le protégant. C'est à dire que quand je serai dans le train je souhaite garder mon macbook dans la housse tout en pouvant l'utiliser, donc il me faut une housse qui puisse s'ouvrir complètement et c'est très dur à trouver.
De plus je recherche une housse très fine afin de pouvoir mettre mon macbook et sa housse dans mon sac à dos.

Si vous avez des propositions à me faire je suis preneur car j'ai beau avoir énormément cherché je ne vois pas quel housse pourrait me satisfaire.


Ps : j'ai vu celle-ci http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObje...7CA&nplm=TL889 la housse moshi codex, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? 
Il y a-t-il le même type de housse mais en SOUPLE (et qui serai donc moins cher car celle que je présente est tout de même assez cher) ?



Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## jall94 (18 Mai 2007)

Attention aux problèmes de chauffe avec une housse permanente...  

M'est avis que lorsqu'on l'utilise, mieux vaut le laisser respirer de partout, y compris en laissant le plastique faire un peu de dissipation thermique... :mouais:


----------



## mimic76 (18 Mai 2007)

jall94 a dit:


> Attention aux problèmes de chauffe avec une housse permanente...
> 
> M'est avis que lorsqu'on l'utilise, mieux vaut le laisser respirer de partout, y compris en laissant le plastique faire un peu de dissipation thermique... :mouais:



Justement la housse que je met en lien à l'air d'avoir été spécialement étudié pour (accès aux différents ports et  lecteur dvd, donc le système de ventilation doit aussi être à l'air non ? d'ailleurs où se trouve-t-il sur le macbook ?).

Par contre elle est un peu cher tout de même, et pas de pochette pour le chargeur.

Sinon personne n'a la housse Moshi Codex 13 pour me donner son avis.


----------



## sam&mac (23 Mai 2007)

Je me suis encore laisser tenter par un truc chinois ...  

Par ceci enfait : http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/HADE-CRYSTAL-COVER-SKIN-HOUSSE-POUR-APPLE-13-MACBOOK_W0QQitemZ320116170221QQihZ011QQcategoryZ4602QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Arrivé après 10 jours, dans une petite valisette en plastique ... ça faisait très ... "boutique".

Installé en 30 secondes, grâce à 4 petits clips par coque, ca enrobe très bien le macbook et il s'ouvre et se ferme sans problèmes. Le seul bémol (il faudra aussi voir à long terme) est que le point de remplissage du moule se trouve juste sur la pomme dans le dos de l'écran :mouais: 

Et ça gonfle quand même le macbook ... il a l'air plus gros même si il rentre encore dans sa house en néoprène   

Je ferais des photos plus tard.


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2007)

J'utilise la coque translucide depuis plusieurs mois sur blackbook

J'ai fais un néttoyage il y à 2 semaines ... le démontage reste beaucoup plus délicat que le montage .... pour un éventuel démontage n'utilisez que des outils plastique pour ne pas rayer votre mac .. // un outils fin à glisser entre la coque et le mac est nécéssaire pour faire levier  et c'est la coque supp ( celle de l'écran ) qui est la plus délicate.

Un médiator de guitar est pas mal ... mais je suis sur que les mac's users que vous ètes feront preuve d'imagination.

Voilà il me semblait sympa de mettre en garde sur le démontage qui n'a pas encore été abordé sur ce fil depuis le lancement de ce produit.

Et j'avoue sans fausse honte ne pas avoir, un seul instant pensé au démontage lorsque j'ai acheté le préservlactic macbookoîde.
_

vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale , _


----------



## jall94 (23 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai acheté LE13 de chez Be.Ez. J'ai pas encore le macbook, mais si ca intéresse quelqu'un, je pourrais faire des photos et une petite revue de l'ustensile, j'ai rien vu sur le sujet...


----------



## lolo7735 (1 Juin 2007)

Hello, 

Pour ma part, j'ai craqué pour le Incase Canvas Sleeve pour protéger mon MacBook noir . Enfin, je dis j'ai craqué mais je l'ai pas encore acheté... 
Je l'ai trouvé que sur l'Apple Store : 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=9469805F&nplm=TL691

Mais il coûte quand même 50 sur l'Apple Store 

Sur les sites US, on le trouve à 40$ !!!! Le problème c'est qu'ils livrent qu'aux US, dommage ... 
 (http://goincase.com/products/detail/13-canvas-sleeve-cl57062/2). 

Voilà, je voulais savoir si vous 
connaissiez une bonne adresse pour l'avoir moins cher que 50 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mukurrem (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai acheté recemment un macbook 13,3 :rateau:

Maintenant petite question à 1  ??

j'hésite entre 2 sac crumpler :

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai..._rubrique_est_w_sacp_puis_ref_est_inl258.html

et celui-ci : 

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai..._rubrique_est_w_sacp_puis_ref_est_ink919.html

1- Est-ce-q'un membre du forum possède un de ces 2 sacs ?
2- lequel est le plus pratique pour le transport du macbook et quelques bricoles ?


Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

Mukurrem


----------



## dmo95 (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

Très sympa le Incase Canvas Sleeve pour macbook, vraiment très très sympa.

En revanche, les 2 sacs crumpler je les trouve beaucoup trop scolaire et ils coutent très très cher selon moi pour ce que c'est !! 

Moi j'ai opté pour le Brenthaven Edge I, très flashy, très  vacance quoi !!!

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E0F6&nplm=TH387


----------



## mukurrem (5 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En revanche, les 2 sacs crumpler je les trouve beaucoup trop scolaire



Suis peut-être encore un peu étudiant dans ma tête 



dmo95 a dit:


> ils coutent très très cher selon moi pour ce que c'est !!



C'est vrai mais ils sont très bonne qualité... un puis suis un peu geek aussi 


Bon sinon personnes n'a un retour d'expérience pour ces 2 sacs ?


----------



## pbas400 (5 Juin 2007)

ce nouveau modele me parait bien sympa
http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-macbook-sleeve.html


http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=94689ACD&nplm=TJ747

*Sacoche Brenthaven Sleeve*


----------



## gapzeaf (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai que survoler le forum (48 pages) et je voulais juste mettre ce lien,
si ça interresse quelqu'un : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_s...mitButton_x=0&submitButton_y=0&sort=6a&page=4
Voir en bas de la page


----------



## tungchao (6 Juillet 2007)

Savez-vous si les Be-Ez Larobe sont lavable ? à main ? à machine ?


----------



## kaos (6 Juillet 2007)

ça c'est le top du top ..... t'arrive au taf en costard ... serieu et déterminé et là devant
ta secrétaire éffarée tu sort ça


----------



## ozidpub (15 Juillet 2007)

En effet, c'est très kitch Kaos ! 

Que pensez-vous de cette sacoche ? Moi, j'aime beaucoup la couleur prune !

- http://www.bacata.net/be.ez-LEvertigo-Prune/produit_1879.php
- http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_levertigoPr.html

Photo 1 / Photo 2 /Photo 3

Y a t-il des risques que cela déteignent sur un macbook, accessoires,... ?


----------



## taz_60 (28 Juillet 2007)

Je vais craquer pour le Crumpler Glory Box. Il ira parfaitement avec mon Macbook (expedi&#233; aujourd'hui...). J'ai entiere confiance dans cette marque (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un Sticky Date pour mon Dell 17", g&#233;nial).

Je ne connais pas les autres marques, mais Crumpler, c'est ultra solide, excellente qualit&#233; de fabrication, et super pratique.

Par contre, je craque pour le blanc... j'ai peur que ce soit un peu salissant des que je le pose par terre en exterieur. Quelqu'un &#224;-t-il un Crumpler blanc pour m'infirmer &#231;a?


----------



## limonair (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé ce bel article sur macway : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/580...tables-13.html

Le problème c'est qu'il est en rupture de stock pour le moment.

Connaissez-vous des sacoches du même genre, c'est à dire pas trop grosse, permettant de poser le macbook dessus allumé, et ayant quand même un petit peu de place pour quelques broutilles à ranger avec lors du transport.

J'ai lu quelques unes des 48 pages du sujet mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'équivalent.

Merci d'avance pour vos propositions !


----------



## BASKETCITY (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour


Nous vous informons que la nouvelle sacoche Basket-city MUST est disponible. Nous vous en avions déjà parlé sur ce forum il y a quelques mois. 
L'utilisation de nouveaux matériaux (coque en polyméthacrylate finition miroir) a fait  que le développement à été plus long que prévue. Nous vous invitons à découvrir le nouveau Basket-city MUST sur son site:

http://www.basket-city.com/

Longue vie à ce sympathique forum.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

C'est d&#233;cide , j'ach&#232;te


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est d&#233;cide , j'ach&#232;te


Avant le MacBook ?!...  
---->





			
				StJohnPerse..... signature a dit:
			
		

> MacBook d&#233;but ao&#251;t ou septembre 2007 :love:


----------



## pomme85 (10 Août 2007)

Coucou!

J'aimerais avoir des avis de ceux qui utilisent le sac Incase Canvas Sleeve. Il me plait bien mais y a t-il assez de place pour mettre sa batterie et 2-3 docs ??
Des photos seraient les bienvenues aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est d&#233;cide , j'ach&#232;te


Oh? :affraid: S&#233;rieux?


----------



## taz_60 (12 Août 2007)

J'ai acheté une LArobe pour mon Macbook. C'est bien fini, joli (j'ai le noir et orange), pratique, et la maitiere à memoire de forme inspire confiance (je pensais que c'était bien plus fin!)

Maintenant je cherche la sacoche qui va bien avec... une crumpler The Boomer M serait parfait. Le macbook rentre a nu, il va falloir que je regarde si ça rentre avec la LArobe...


----------



## scully14 (21 Août 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Savez-vous si les Be-Ez Larobe sont lavable ? à main ? à machine ?


Je me posais la même question et je n'ai trouvé la réponse nulle part. Alors, j'ai tenté: j'ai lavé ma housse LArobe à la machine à laver à 30°C enfermée dans une taie d'oreiller (pour éviter d'abîmer la fermeture...) et séchée à l'air libre. Tout s'est bien passée, elle est toute propre et n'a pas changé de forme.


----------



## kaos (30 Septembre 2007)

les housses larobe passent a la machine sans probleme ... j ai lavé la mienne a 30° de base quoi .... la couleur a bien tenu aucun souci


----------



## kaos (30 Septembre 2007)

je vais peut etre craquer pour ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est d&#233;cide , j'ach&#232;te


Alors, ce macbook?


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alors, ce macbook?


T'as des infos ?!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as des infos ?!...


Non, j'en cherche. 

Pour dire le vrai, j'ai bien envie d'en acheter mais j'h&#233;site. Alors j'aimerais avoir ce qu'il en pense.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2007)

je cherche des possesseurs de ce sacs afin d'avoir des retours et des photos





merci de me contacter par MP


----------



## Blogiver (14 Novembre 2007)

Quelqu'un a testé le Crumpler Slippy Fish ?


----------



## Blogiver (15 Novembre 2007)

Bon, et bien je vais pouvoir faire le test dès ce soir, après avoir fait mes emplettes à la boutique Crumpler...
En tout, cas les couleurs sont vraiment sympa.


----------



## kaos (15 Novembre 2007)

Le modèle que j'ai mis en photo plus haut ( celui proposé par M-audio ) est à 90 euros

J'ai finalement opté pour la réplique distribuée par  THOMANN  à 29 euros 
et c est le même sac.


*Voici le sac THOMANN à 29 euros*









*et le M-audio à 90 euros
*








Je suis intermittent du spectacle // donc continuellement en déplacement et je suis super content de ce sac qui n'est pas fait pour transporter des fringues et des chaussures mais il y a des poches de partout ... les fermetures permettent de mettre un cadenas
il est extrêmement épais et votre ordi ne risque absolument rien en cas de chute // le rembourrage est maximal !

J'ai un peu abusé puisque mon blackbook se retrouve dans une *coque SPECK transparente* ainsi qu'une housse *Tucano second skin*  et le tout dans ce super sac ...
rajoutons à ça un *applecare *....si avec ça mon ordi choppe une rayure , hein ? 

La première poche me permet de mettre une chemise bien repassée et un paquets d'accessoires de toilettes de base //


Bref pour 29 euros c'est de la bombe 2 balle // en plus la vente par correspondance chez *THOMANN* est Fabuleuse // sms de confirmation de commande plus mail de départ de colis ... enfin le top, avec des prix Allemand


----------



## Blogiver (26 Novembre 2007)

taz_60 a dit:


> J'ai acheté une LArobe pour mon Macbook. C'est bien fini, joli (j'ai le noir et orange), pratique, et la maitiere à memoire de forme inspire confiance (je pensais que c'était bien plus fin!)



je viens également d'acquérir cette housse, et personnellement, je suis plutôt déçu: matière trop rigide, dimensions non ajustées par rapport au MacBook, encombrement aussi important que pour ma housse Tucano pour iBook 14"...


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est décide , j'achète





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oh? :affraid: Sérieux?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alors, ce macbook?





tirhum a dit:


> T'as des infos ?!...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, j'en cherche.
> 
> Pour dire le vrai, j'ai bien envie d'en acheter mais j'hésite. Alors j'aimerais avoir ce qu'il en pense.


Tu t'es décidé ?!....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu t'es décidé ?!....


Je déconnais, hein? Les macbook, c'est des ordis de blaireaux.


----------



## Yggdrasill (29 Novembre 2007)

Hop,

Un petit retour sur macgé pour faire part de mon experience du Small Loft.
Cela fait un peu moins d'un an que je l'ai maintenant (acheté le 28 decembre 2006), et aujourd'hui en sortant du bus, la sangle a laché, rivet arraché et couture éclatée.
Pourtant ce sac j'y ai tjs fait très attention, et surtout je ne mets rien dedans a part mon MacBook (et parfois une bouteille d'eau pour la journée)...
Va falloir contacter Apple pour voir si la garantie marche tjs... Garantie de 12Mois en theorie, donc ca c'est bon, mais le sac n'est plus sur le store, et je ne sait pas si la garantie touche ce genre de désagrément.


----------



## magrou84 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait les sacs pour ordinateur de la marque kipling ? Sont-ils bien rembourrés ? ajustable ? adaptés ?
Merci pour vos réponses​


----------



## magrou84 (10 Décembre 2007)

Personne pour me donner son avis ?​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Décembre 2007)

Si. Mais pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## usaddict (29 Décembre 2007)

Et que pensez-vous de ces cases made by Dakine : 

http://www.dakine.com/travel-bags/cases/laptop-sleeve/

Leurs sacs sont de bonne facture, reste à voir si les tailles correspondent avec des MB ou MBP. Niveau design, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## corloane (29 Décembre 2007)

c'est pas beau  
(moi j'ai un incase, je te le conseille)


----------



## usaddict (30 Décembre 2007)

Belkin va sortir de très belles cases et sacoches pour laptop taille 14 - 15.4 et 17"  : 

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=206128

La case 14" peut éventuellement aller pour un macbook 13.3".

Oui Incase m'interesse et plus particulièrement cette case en noir (la qualité semble au rendez-vous): 

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/13-neoprene-sleeve-cl57077


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

j'ai celle-ci http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/13-nylon-sleeve-cl57058

le grand avantage c'est que poignées sorties elle est une sacoche classique (et le macbook qui fait plus de 2 Kg est assez agréable à porter comme ça, c'est léger) et poignées rentrées je la rentre dans mon sac à dos quand celui-ci n'est pas trop plein (comme ça on ne voit pas que j'ai un ordi).


----------



## usaddict (30 Décembre 2007)

Sacoche sympa mais niveau coloris ....... plutôt féminin.


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

si tu lis la page tu verras que les couleurs sont super variées - tu peux l'avoir en blanc (il est superbe) ou aussi en noir et surtout il y a apparemment un nouveau modèle avec un ajout pour avoir des compartiments en plus (je te le conseille car amovible...)


----------



## christineh (3 Janvier 2008)

ceux qui ont acheté une sacoche clumper peuvent ils me dire quelle taille choisir pour un macbook ?
en fait, j'hésite entre taille 12 et 15.
sur alapage, ils donnent les dimensions de l'ordi : pour 12 (30/23/5) > le MB fait 32,5...
pour 15, les dimensions sont supérieures à celles du MB 
:mouais:


----------



## Kant1 (4 Janvier 2008)

usaddict a dit:


> Et que pensez-vous de ces cases made by Dakine :
> 
> http://www.dakine.com/travel-bags/cases/laptop-sleeve/
> 
> Leurs sacs sont de bonne facture, reste à voir si les tailles correspondent avec des MB ou MBP. Niveau design, j'aime beaucoup.



Surement tres bonne qualite comme tout ce qu'ils font, Dakine c'est de la balle!!

Merci du lien, je vais surement en prendre une du coup


----------



## usaddict (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est clair, de très bons sacs a dos de manière générale, c'est pour ca que j'ai posté ce lien. Reste à trouver un revendeur. Je suis sur lyon et je ne sais déja pas trop ou trouver les sacs a dos dakine alors pour ce qui est des cases.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (3 Février 2008)

Salut

Y a quelques mois j'avais vu un site (officiel) avec un fond noir qui vendait des sacoches/protections pour mac ! elles étaient en tissu et se fermaient avec un scratch je crois

ça ressemble un peu à ça pour les motifs : http://www.tribbes.com/

y avait aussi pour les ipod, meme principe avec le scratch qui fermait si ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un car je ne retrouve plus le site :'(


----------



## ced68 (15 Février 2008)

Hello !

Je voudrais savoir ce que vous me conseillez comme pochette/sac de transport pour mon MacBook blanc. J'ai vu les LaRobe mais c'est juste un emballage, pas de lanière, pas de place pour mettre un petit DD externe ou une souris... bref ça m'arrange pas. 

Donc je voudrais savoir ce que vous avez acheté pour pouvoir prendre ma décision. 

Merci,
Cédric​


----------



## anneee (15 Février 2008)

bonjour et bienvenue

je pense que tout(ou presque) a été dit ici


----------



## le busson (15 Février 2008)

J'utilise la robe... Mon écran a explosé en prenant un coup alors que l'ordi était fermé dedant... Du coup, je la trouve bien jolie mais pas méga efficace...​


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Février 2008)

J'ai deux sacs:
Crumpler Cheesy Disco
Crumpler The Belly

Les sacs Crumpler sont d'excellentes factures et protègent bien ton ordi.  :love:


----------



## ced68 (15 Février 2008)

Merci pour ton lien anneee, désolé je l'avais pas vu ! C'est dommage que certains liens soient morts.

Quelqu'un a acheté un MacCase ?​


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

J'utilise un Crumpler (Gimp) comme pochette pour tous mes portables: je les trouve excellentes et sympas  
Note qu'une pochette protège des rayures et de ce genre de choses, pas des chocs (voire message plus haut)... je crois même que c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans le cas des Crumpler.

Plus un sac à dos avec un compartiment "portable", dans lequel je glisse l'ordi emballé dans sa "Gimp"


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2008)

Moi j'ai un CaseLogic pour 13'', la lanière s'enlève et sans cette lanière, il rentre parfaitement dans mon sac à dos (même avec les ustensiles d'usage!). Il y a un rabat devant qui permet d'y glisser une clé USB ou un iPod qui reste à portée de main!


----------



## Fabou (15 Février 2008)

Une coque rigide, c'est tjs mieux que larobe qui sont des pochettes stylées mais vraiment légers niveau protection...

Si tu bouges bcp, ça vaut le coup de mettre le prix..


----------



## ced68 (16 Février 2008)

En fait, je rechercherais plus un e sacoche avec lanière,  je trouve ça vraiment pratique de pas avoir à tenir en main l'ordinateur, mais sur l'épaule. 

La MacCase Messenger me tente bien, est ce que quelqu'un l'a déja achetée ? ou un autre produit de ce type ? ​


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2008)

Moi j'ai celle-ci qui est avec lanière et qui est très bien, j'en suis très satisfait  , mais je ne sais pas si cela correspond à tes besoins ou à tes envies...


----------



## ced68 (17 Février 2008)

En effet, elle est sympa Simbouesse, mais la MacCase me tente vraiment... Je la trouve plus jolie. 

Personne ne peut me faire un retour concernant cette sacoche ?​


----------



## leon1983 (17 Juin 2008)

quelqu'un connaît t'il la marque de sacs et etuis Applesac? J'aimerais commander le messenger bag mais avant je voudrais en savoir un peu plus question solidité ou capacité.


----------



## Piixel (17 Juin 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> quelqu'un connaît t'il la marque de sacs et etuis Applesac? J'aimerais commander le messenger bag mais avant je voudrais en savoir un peu plus question solidité ou capacité.



alors là, 100 fois merci !!!! Je cherchais ces sacs après les avoir vu ds un article sur McGé sans jamais retrouvé le nom !!!! Et là il suffit d'un coup d'oeil !!! Vraiment pas mal ces sacs !!!!!!!! Merci encore


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2008)

sympa .... ça fait un peu commerce équitable ... sac en chanvre et autre truc de baba  et c est pas tres cher !


----------



## leon1983 (18 Juin 2008)

bon et bien puisque personne ne semble avoir testé, je me suis lancé: j'ai commandé le sac, je vous ferais un petit topo quand je l'aurais reçu.


----------



## Piixel (18 Juin 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> bon et bien puisque personne ne semble avoir testé, je me suis lancé: j'ai commandé le sac, je vous ferais un petit topo quand je l'aurais reçu.


Avec plaisir !!!!! Combien as tu payer de frais de ports ?


----------



## leon1983 (18 Juin 2008)

trente euros


----------



## shanggla (20 Juin 2008)

Je cherche un sac à dos qui contient un compartiment pour le portable de façon à ce qu'il soit protégé, et qui puisse me permettre de trimballler mes cours (un grand cahier quoi), et puis qui soit assez joli, et pas trop cher (genre max 50 EUROS). Oui je sais c'est beaucoup d'exigeances!
Vous avez une idée merci je sais j'aurais pu faire une recherche mais y' a plus de 1000 messages pour ce post...
Merci à tous


----------



## leon1983 (27 Juin 2008)

ça y est! j'ai reçu mon applesac, je vous ai mis un petit aperçu par ici


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> ça y est! j'ai reçu mon applesac, je vous ai mis un petit aperçu par ici



Aaaahhh !!! Merci... Ca été vite dis donc ! Je vois que t'en est pas tout à fait satisfait.. t'aurais du prendre en plus les housses, elles sont classes ! Maintenant reste à connaitre la resistance de l'AppleSac...



> trente euros


 waw !!!! 30 Euros de frais de port ??!! Ca fait mal, mais bon j'pense que tu as une part d'exclusivité, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de monde que ça qui l'ont...


----------



## leon1983 (28 Juin 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Aaaahhh !!! Merci... Ca été vite dis donc ! Je vois que t'en est pas tout à fait satisfait.. t'aurais du prendre en plus les housses, elles sont classes ! Maintenant reste à connaitre la resistance de l'AppleSac...
> 
> waw !!!! 30 Euros de frais de port ??!! Ca fait mal, mais bon j'pense que tu as une part d'exclusivité, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de monde que ça qui l'ont...




c'est vrai que ça fait mal aux fesses, et puis c'est pas très écolo... pas bien:rose:
sinon globalement j'en suis bien content, il n'y que les broutilles que j'ai évoqué mais au quotidien ça m'a l'air d'être agréable et costaud.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

http://www.builtny.com/index.php?pageID=1518
Ces housses sont superbes : surtout les cargo laptop sleeve...
Elles ne sont pas importées mais mon revendeur travaille avec eux.


----------



## lsol (2 Juillet 2008)

bonjour voilà pas encore de macbook mais ce ne serait tarder

donc je cherche une housse rigide qui protègera mon macbook que je transporterai TOUS les jours dans mon sac a dos.

j'ai trouvé ceci http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...ccessories/notebook_cases&nplm=TK974#overview

mais je ne sais pas si c'est fort protecteur et si ça laisse le macbook bien respiré sinon j'hesite avec une LAROBE mais cela me parait fort fin et j'ai peur que ça ne protège pas bien le mb.

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Pour la respiration , t'inquiètes mais pour la protection...A part les petites rayures , il ne va rien faire d'autre 
Sinon une housse en matière rembourrée  , comme celle que j'ai montré , protégera mieux que ta coque 
EN plus , cette coque est moche (dans les 2 couleurs...)


----------



## lsol (5 Juillet 2008)

si tu parle des cargo laptop sleeves, c'est super car je les trouve vachement stylée, puis si ça protège bien en plus puis le prix n'est pas exessif.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Je parle bien de celle-ci.


----------



## lsol (6 Juillet 2008)

Merci bien


----------



## kaos (15 Juillet 2008)

Photo http://www.gadgetomac.com


----------



## alix10 (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous et merci pour les précieuses infos que vous apportez aux futurs switchers.

Je rentre en fac l'année prochaine et je vais m'acheter un macbook à la rentrée ( je prie pour la sortie de la mise a jour avant). Je viens de lire l'intégralité de ce (long) tread :rateau: et j'avoue que ce n'est pas le choix qui manque. Cependant j'aimerais juste avoir votre avis: je cherche un sac me permettant de trinballer la bête et mes cours ( qui ne prendrons pas un gros volume je pense ) ainsi que quelques affaires genre crayons, ipod....J'avoue que j'ai craqué pour le small loft. Conviendra t'il ??? Je pense également m'acheter une housse genre Larobe pour les autres occasion...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Alix


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai d'abords écumé tous les sujets qui pouvaient ressembler à ma demande avant de m'adresser à vous pour une question assez simple :
Je parts bientot à l'étranger pour le taff et j'ai besoin d'un sac bandouillère (genre DJ BAG) pour transporter mon Macbook 13", Ipod Touch, Shuffle, des papiers et autres accésoires.
Il en existe beaucoup (trop) et je ne sais pas lequel choisir pour avoir un bon sac qui tienne le choc avec un minimum de style et sans allez vers un prix trop élévé.
Si certains ont acheté ce genre de sac et en sont content, je serais très très content d'avoir leurs conseils avisés. 

Merci


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Juillet 2008)

éééégngééééééééé 
Vite vite qu'un modo supprime mon message...j'ai vu le sujet un peu plus bas !

_*"Chercher n'est pas une chose et trouver une autre, mais le gain de la recherche, c'est la recherche même."*_


----------



## Voigt-kampf (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

En prenant un étui pour mon palm, je suis tombé sur http://www.proporta.com/F02/PPF02P05.php?t_id=4050&t_mode=des.
Je sais pas ce que ca vaut mais  au cas où (surtout que le modele est déclinable en 13,15 et 17 pouces)  après tout, la réputation de proporta en matière d'étui n'est plus à prouver


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur l'Apple Store il y a une besace *Ally Capellino* qui à l'air vraiment splendide!! Mais je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un la possède ou l'a déjà vu. Je recherche des renseignements sur sa capacité. Je voudrais pouvoir ranger mon MB avec son alim, une petite souris, un adaptateur pour vidéoprojecteurs, un cahier A4, un organiseur Filofax (format Personal), un carnet Moleskine, portefeuille et chéquier et mon iPod Mini... en attendant que je puisse me payer un iPhone!!
Donc pas mal de chose à mettre dedans
Merci


----------



## izakiel (29 Juillet 2008)

bonjour tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook et comme beaucoup de monde j'ai énormément de mal à trouver de quoi le protéger des coups.

Mon premier macbook été protégé ou plutot devrais je juste dire entouré d'une housse souple Keyspan et il a beaucoup souffert. étant étudiant mon macbook est constament en déplacement et je ne l'utilise pas que pour mes etudes.

Pour ce qui est du clavier j'ai trouvé une protection silicone qui semble fonctionner et évite les taches qui se forment sur les MB blanc.

Pour ce qui est de la housse je recherche quelque chose d'extremement solide resistant vraiment aux coups (surtout sur les coins) tout en restant leger. quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé ma perle ? si oui je veux bien un tuyau


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Juillet 2008)

izakiel a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook et comme beaucoup de monde j'ai énormément de mal à trouver de quoi le protéger des coups.
> 
> Mon premier macbook été protégé ou plutot devrais je juste dire entouré d'une housse souple Keyspan et il a beaucoup souffert. étant étudiant mon macbook est constament en déplacement et je ne l'utilise pas que pour mes etudes.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'utilise une sacoche de marque Vasola très pratique et achetée 6 en Andorrre

Fermée : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouverte :


----------



## izakiel (1 Août 2008)

ha oué quand même pour le prix ça va ^^, reste a trouver un equivalent en france 
l'Espagne spa la porte d'à côté non plus


----------



## marc-book (1 Août 2008)

izakiel a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook et comme beaucoup de monde j'ai énormément de mal à trouver de quoi le protéger des coups.
> 
> Mon premier macbook été protégé ou plutot devrais je juste dire entouré d'une housse souple Keyspan et il a beaucoup souffert. étant étudiant mon macbook est constament en déplacement et je ne l'utilise pas que pour mes etudes.
> 
> ...



http://www.boblbee.com/EU/artiklar/Artikelfullpost.asp?ArtID=761&ID=199:up:

J'ai le amphib 30 : c'est super costaud (1,5 kg !!!)


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Août 2008)

izakiel	 ha oué quand même pour le prix ça va ^^, reste a trouver un equivalent en france 
l'Espagne spa la porte d'à côté non plus 


Nuance: l'Andorre c'est pas l'Espagne c'est une principauté  et c'est encore moins cher que l'Espagne ... 


par contre ça serait intéressant de savoir " Dos Jones" ou tu la trouvé en Andorre au Pas de la Case ? ( j'ai l'intention d'y aller faire un tour histoire de faire le plein, c'est bien le Sud Ouest pour ça ...) 

merci pour l'info ...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> izakiel	 ha oué quand même pour le prix ça va ^^, reste a trouver un equivalent en france
> l'Espagne spa la porte d'à côté non plus
> 
> 
> ...


C'est au sud de l'Andorre à 'Santa Julia' un des derniers supermarchés à droite avant de repasser en Espagne

Mais depuis le temps j'ai bien peur que ce soit difficile de trouver la même


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Août 2008)

ok super merci beaucoup 

je vais voir si dans les grands magasins du Pas ,je trouve qqch d'interressant ... (en fait je cherche plus une coque rigide pcq j'ai deja un sac et un etuis souple que l'on m'a offert mais qui est trop grand pour mon MB ) 
A ce sujet question débile il y a des revendeurs apple en Andorre ??

merci beaucoup bonne soirée


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2008)

Trouvé ceci mais il parait que c'est plus cher


----------



## Nitiel (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Que penssez-vous cette house incase http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/13-nylon-sleeve-plus-cl57065 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que penssez-vous cette house incase http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/13-nylon-sleeve-plus-cl57065 ?



Je l'ai, c'est une excellente sacoche. L'intérieur est en matière toute douce afin de ne pas endommager la coque. Par contre c'est une sacoche souple, qui protège bien le MacBook lors des transports (à pied, en voiture, etc...) mais qui à mon avis atteindra vite ses limites en terme de protection si elle tombe à terre.
Il y a deux poches à l'avant, dans lesquelles je met le chargeur du MB (sans la rallonge), une mini souris filaire et une adaptateur VGA pour les vidéoprojecteurs. A l'arrière il y a une poche sur toute la largeur, et en général j'y met soit des documents A4 ou le journal.
Voila, si tu as d'autres question n'hésite pas.


----------



## Nitiel (5 Août 2008)

merci silencio

J'aurai 3 d'autre question :

Le macbook bouge-t-il a l'intérieur ?

Et la qualité / finition de la housse est comment ?

Tu la depuis combien de temps a-t-elle bien vielli ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Août 2008)

Non le MacBook ne bouge pas à l'intérieur, elle est vraiment bien dessinée.
La finition me paraît de très bonne qualité, les coutures très solides, et pour le moment elles ne se sont pas effilochées.
Et ça ce fait pas très longtemps que je l'ai, environ 6 mois, et elle toujours aussi belle, comme neuve, bon en même je ne traine pas sous la pluie ou dans la boue, vu qu'en général mon MacBook se trouve dedans....


----------



## Nitiel (5 Août 2008)

Ok Ok
Merci Silencio


----------



## Voigt-kampf (8 Août 2008)

Hello, Hello !

Je cherche un sac de type 'sling' permettant de déplacer un bloc-note, les accessoires eventuels du mac (chargeur, souris et pourquoi pas petit disque externe 2,5") et le macbook of course 
Quelqu'un aurait-il un avis sur le Brenthaven Sling I  ? un lien eventuel vers un review (j'ai rien trouvé sur Google  ) ?
Sinon, dans ce genre de produit, auriez-vous des pistes (pour un prix maxi de 90 euros siouplait 

Merci


----------



## izakiel (8 Août 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> http://www.boblbee.com/EU/artiklar/Artikelfullpost.asp?ArtID=761&ID=199:up:
> 
> J'ai le amphib 30 : c'est super costaud (1,5 kg !!!)




Wow en effet ça ma l'air parfait à tout niveau pour la protection mais que c'est cher 

enfin comme on dit chez moi, on peu pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière.


----------



## Nitiel (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter la housse Incase Nylon Sleeve Plus (http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57065) et je crois l'avoir trouvé sur l'Apple Store mais j'en suis pas sur pouvez-vous me dire si c'est la bonne housse presente sur l'apple store http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T..._cases&mco=MjQ5MDA0&p=2&s=topSellers#overview

Merci


----------



## itako (28 Août 2008)

Je serrais en fait éventuellement intéressé par un sac de type messenger, un truc plutôt technique sympa avec plein de poches du genre timbuk2 - crumpler, pour pouvoir vivre pleinement ma vie de citadin, apart, fac, moto, vélo, tram.... 

Pouvoir y mettre des trucs genre ipod, sweat, macbook (éventuellement un pro?), DD, livres, cours, appareil photo... 

des conseils? des préférences?

Je suis actuellement avec un dakine vertex helipro 2 machin chose mais j'aimerais bien accéder plus rapidement au poches et surtout_ je transpire pas mal du dos..._ béérk

Merci!


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2008)

hello , rien qu'en parcourant les pages en amont , tu as un sacré paquet de  bag's différents //
y'en à pour tout les gouts  par expérience ,j'ai tjrs trouver ce que je voulais en m'orientant vers des sacs qui n'étaient pas prévu pour des ordis , en ce moment je balade mon macbook avec un sac premier prix de chez decathlon "*géonaute*" , en plus c'est un bas de gamme à 20 euros avec des compartiments rembourrés et une capuche de sac en cas de pluie ... trop délire  j'ai la place pour les adaptateurs , le clavier , des fringues , hd externe et tout le merdier quoi .... trouvé par pure hasard.

Fouille ... les frips , les magasins de sports et parfois les surplus militaires, ils proposent des sacs informatiques pour sections d'assaut // Trop génial et super pratique ( mais ça coute un bras ) , bon ok c'est kaki ou noir :mouais: , demande pas du fluo :rateau:

Bonne chasse


----------



## itako (29 Août 2008)

j'avais déjà checké un peu les trucs militaire, j'aime bien les maxpedition, m'enfin bref, mon problème est bien le trop plein de choix... :rateau: sachant que je veux un peu m'éloigner du côté sac a dos ...
j'ai regardé un peu pas mal sur flickr aussi, 
http://www.flickr.com/groups/71332759@N00/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/whatsinmybag/

Je revois plein de fois les fameux tim. et crumpler qui me plaisent pas mal de part leur état d'ésprit et tout ça (je suis un type matérialiste)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

J'aime bien http://www.fotoprodej.cz/images-goods-cache/4219_prew_800.png


----------



## waveboreale (11 Septembre 2008)

quelqu'un a un avis sur cette sacoche/housse Brenthaven ? 

http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-eclipse-i-sl-jetblack-apple.html


----------



## Ax6 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Avis à tous les possesseurs de sacoche pour macbook (13"), je cherche une sacoche pour mon amie :

- pour macbook
- pour aller en cours, donc pouvant accueillir un ou deux trieurs, cahiers ou autre + trousse
- Solide (je veux pas qu'il s'arrache au bout de  2 mois)
- en bandouillère
- un peu dans >> ce style là << mais en plus féminin peut-être

Donc si quelqu'un possède (ou a déjà tenu dans ses mains) un sac qui a ces qualités, peut-il me dire où il l'a acheté, si il est solide.

(coup de boule a la clé )

Merci d'avance


----------



## kertone (12 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un porait me donner son avis sur ce produit?

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/accessoire/images/produits/screenshots/CASELOGIC-PBCI-01.jpg
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/accessoire/images/produits/screenshots/CASELOGIC-PBCI-02.jpg


----------



## fitz182 (12 Novembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avis à tous les possesseurs de sacoche pour macbook (13"), je cherche une sacoche pour mon amie :
> 
> ...


 

Salut,
Tu as celui la : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TC949Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MjIzMjA3OQ La couleur peut rebuter certain mais je la trouve plutot pas mal et original. Pour moi il peut convenir à tous, fille et garçon du coup ca peut convenir à ton amie.

Sinon hésite pas à farfouiller sur l'apple store dans les accessoires (malette pour portable) tu trouveras pas mal ton bonheur car les sac caselogic et companie sont trop classic voir moche ...


----------



## surfman06 (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour Sandrine91 => Vas voir sur le site Macway et fais une recherche sur thrusee quelque chose pour les capots transparents ou de couleurs (à utiliser seulement l'hiver car je trouve que ça dissipe pas assez la chaleur) 
Sinon une protection vraiment classe c'est vaja en cuir qui épouse le MacBook, je l'ai pour l'iPhone c'est génial et beau, mais c'est le prix dommage qui est astronomique. Pour le plaisir des yeux =>
http://www.vajacases.com/


----------



## macnaute (22 Novembre 2008)

...faisant plus sac à main que sac de boulot ?

A part les Knomo que je trouve un peu chers (et avec une doublure rose que je n'aime pas) et les Tann's, il ne semble pas y avoir grand chose.


----------



## vico41100 (22 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter aujourd'hui un macbook 13' Alu. Avec j'ai trouvé une housse LArobe Protection orange et noire, dite "french design". Vraiment très belle et elle colle parfaitement a l'ordinateur. J'ai trouvé le tout a la Fnac.


----------



## didj (25 Janvier 2009)

J'ai également pris une housse Larobe qui rentre très bien dans mon sac à dos.
Je suis tombé sur cette sacoche bandoulière de CaseLogic ( http://www.caselogic.com/canvas_messenger_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=96834 )à la fnac pour 35. Bien que conçue pour du 15', elle est nickel pour mon mac 13' dans sa robe Be.ez ! 

Le sac est assez grand et a pas mal de poches de rangements, la matière est agréable et il parait très résistant. Les protections et rembourrages, sans être des plus épais, semble largement suffisants (d'autant que j'ai encore la robe !).
En tous cas, il passe inaperçu et est assez joli (enfin je trouve !) j'aime moyennement les sacoches labtop !


----------



## Aomic (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai parcouru les pages précédentes mais beaucoup de liens sont mort (produits qui n'existent plus entre autre) ou je n'ai pas trouvé ce qui me convient.

Au bout de 5 mois, je me dis qu'il serait temps que je trouve une jolie sacoche pour mon Macbook. Une chance que je n'ai pas eu à le transporter (enfin si pour l'emmener dans un centre Apple, mais j'ai trouvé une solution provisoire) mais ça pourrait arriver et donc faudrait peut être que je m'y prépare.

Mon problème, le budget, 40 maxi.  Je cherche une sacoche sympa, qui change un peu des sacoche classique (le noir ne me dérange pas mais la forme basique qui fait bien sacoche d'ordi si).
Celle ci est sympa, mais le prix ouille.
Quelque chose dans ce style me semblait une bonne idée hier soir. Ce matin ça me plait moins (la nuit porte conseil). De toute façon, vu le prix...

Pour élargir le choix j'avais pensé prendre une 15", associé à une petite housse comme ça mais est ce que ça ne va pas me faire perdre le bénéfice de mon portable 13"? Quoique ça ne fait peut être pas tant de différence que ça entre un 13 et 15". Et est ce qu'avec une sacoche pour un 15" et une petite housse, le macbook ne balottera pas trop?
J'aime bien celle ci belkin

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront


----------



## fairway (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Ca a peut ete dit dans les 53 pages précédentes mais ça va me prendre du temps à chercher dedans.

Donc en attendant, si qq'un a un sac Besace pas trop épais à me proposer pour mon MB alu.

Un peu dans ce style, mais horizontal et non pas vertical comme ce modèle :

http://www.caselogic.fr/DesktopModu...A917-B20CC74D3215/fr-FR/8041611575230_1_L.JPG

Merci.

allez je pars fouiner en attendant vos réponses


----------



## isa_bigh (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon équipe et moi-même travaillons actuellement sur un projet de création d'entreprise concernant justement des sacoches pour ordinateurs portables Macintosh.

Ce serait très sympa de votre part de répondre à ce petit questionnaire pour nous aider à avancer !

http://www.esurveyspro.com/Survey.aspx?id=91d63136-cae2-4c48-bac8-39a023b057de

Merci d'avance!
L'équipe SmartCase


----------



## Macfan07 (2 Juin 2009)

Je te conseille www.redmaloo.com

Un concept sympa je trouve


----------



## Amandine57 (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !
Personnellement je possède un sac bandoulière Golla qui me sert énormément quand j'ai beaucoup de b....l à transporter. 
Je le trouve très pratique et il protège très bien mon ordi, de plus il est  assez résistant (pourtant je le malmène assez souvent).
Si vous voulez allez faire un petit tour sur ce site.
A bientôt !


----------



## Beu (29 Juin 2009)

Salut a tous

Je viens beneficier de votre XP

J'hesite entre 3 sacs, dispos sur l'apple store. Le Be.ez LE13, le Labesace 13" et un Tech Air 3512

Le premier a l'air le plus compact. Mais les photos ne donnent pas l'impression qu'il soit particulierement rembourré et donc protecteur, le deuxieme doit contenir plus, enfin le 3eme semble etre le plus protecteur 

Votre avis ?

Utilisation avec un macbook pro 13", les cables d'alim, un bloc note, un disque dur externe 2,5", quelques CD et eventuellement mes clés/papiers/chequiers


----------



## GE83 (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu dans un mag une remise 10% pour NOREVE, auriez vous le code cadeau ?
Merci


----------



## buskape (18 Juillet 2009)

Pour la gente féminine je conseil: http://www.nandahome.com/products/lapsac/index.php

Très bonne qualité de fabrication, durable, et on peux tout mettre dedans.


----------



## Visual (12 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, avis à la communauté je me sépare de mon sac covertec racer medium

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/14144/cat/57


----------



## thelittleidiot (24 Octobre 2009)

J'ai acheté un macbook et j'aurai besoin d'une housse pour ne pas l'abimer. Le soucis c'est ces dimensions, il est un petit plus gros qu'un mb (ancienne génération) ou mbp. Est-ce qu'une housse be.ez ou tuscano sera assez grande ? Il fait 33.03cm au lieu de 32.5cm de large et 23.17cm de profondeur au lieu de 22.7cm et 2.74cm au lieu de 2.41cm (le mpb)

MErci d'avance


----------



## step2006 (29 Octobre 2009)

thelittleidiot a dit:


> J'ai acheté un macbook et j'aurai besoin d'une housse pour ne pas l'abimer. Le soucis c'est ces dimensions, il est un petit plus gros qu'un mb (ancienne génération) ou mbp. Est-ce qu'une housse be.ez ou tuscano sera assez grande ? Il fait 33.03cm au lieu de 32.5cm de large et 23.17cm de profondeur au lieu de 22.7cm et 2.74cm au lieu de 2.41cm (le mpb)
> 
> MErci d'avance


 Pas de problème car le mbp flotte un peu dans la housse be.ez


----------



## govald2002 (25 Novembre 2009)

step2006 a dit:


> Pas de problème car le mbp flotte un peu dans la housse be.ez



Donc tu confirmes bien qu'un mb unibody 13 rentre ds la housse larobe be.ez ?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## fouloul (26 Novembre 2009)

Moi je confirme... nouveau mac book blanc unibody rentre très largement dedans.
Je l'ai et c'est très pratique, j'y glisse même mon petit disque dur dedans!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Si sa peut aider, j'ai une housse larobe be.ez, noir extérieur, blanc intérieur, elle est bien mais trop banal, tout le monde l'a, même pour le PC. Du coup je regrette de pas avoir une housse toute bleu ou verte


----------



## r0rk4l (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui recherchent un sac type messenger 13', je vous conseille: http://www.akibag.com/la-boutique/akibag-juusan/

J'en ai un pour mon netbook et c'est très pratique!


----------



## fourcadegui (31 Décembre 2009)

Il y en a des très bien sur beyzacases.com


----------



## NoOki (21 Janvier 2010)

Hello à tous ! 

Alors voilà, j'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'un macbook pro 13" et je cherche un sac à dos pour le loger (je suis allergique au besaces et autres sacs en bandoulière...)

J'ai déjà une housse laRobe, et je pensais la mettre dans un sac à dos. 

J'ai vu deux modèles de chez eastpak qui m'attirent pas mal: 
Le floyd
Le hudson.

Je me penche un peu plus sur le hudson qui a une plus grande contenance, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sur internet des avis et des photos de l'intérieur du sac. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner son avis sur un de ces sacs ? Ou même l'adresse d'un test ou autre (que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net...) 

Merci à ceux qui répondront !


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Janvier 2010)

Perso j'ai acheté un Vax Tuset Barcelona sur Macway. Franchement pas top ! Pas bien rembourrée, et la bandouillière, c'est un morceau de ceinture de sécurité mdr ptdr... Ca fait vraiment sacoche bricolée de partout ! Le massacre !


----------



## papy59 (25 Janvier 2010)

Transformez votre MacBook en vieux bouquin





Si vous êtes équipé dun MacBook alors vous allez aimer ce nouveau genre de pochette de transport qui dissimule complétement lordinateur dans un vieux livre qui sent bon le cuir.




Les coins sont renforcés et il parait que ça éloigne lattention des voleurs (ou tout du moins, ça ne les attire pas). Cest chez Twelvesouth (  http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook/gallery/# ) , ça fonctionne pour les 13 et 15 pouces et ça coûte 80 $.
Moi en tout cas, je trouve ça très sympa pour ranger le bousin dans la bibiliothèque

source Korben info


----------



## aXel 74 (26 Janvier 2010)

Trop fort


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Janvier 2010)

Le mec qui se pointe avec ça chez moi .... ne franchit pas le seuil de ma maison !
Désolé Papy59, mais si tu veux venir goûter un p'tit Cahors des familles, faudra laisser ton macBOOK dehors !


----------



## dr_slump (17 Février 2010)

Trop cool la housse en forme de livre, surtout pour les parano comme moi. Le problème c'est que c'est pas  terrible pour le transporter : pas de lanière, logique d'ailleurs puisque ca ferait bizare un livre ancien avec des lanière. 

A la limite mettre la pochette livre, dans un sac poubelle, ca fera définitivement fuir les voleurs mais c'est pas super classe


----------



## dr_slump (18 Février 2010)

kertone a dit:


> Quelqu'un porait me donner son avis sur ce produit?
> 
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/accessoire/images/produits/screenshots/CASELOGIC-PBCI-01.jpg
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/accessoire/images/produits/screenshots/CASELOGIC-PBCI-02.jpg


Bonjour, j'ai l'impression que cette sacoche n'est plus dispo au format 13 pouces.  Je cherche une sacoche avec bandoulière dans le même style esthétique. J'ai regardé pas mal de pages dans du topic et j'en trouve pas qui s'en rapprochent esthétiquement.


----------



## bast06 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour me voilà recent possesseur d'un macbook 13" et d'une housse Larobe dont je suis d'ailleurs tres satisfait. 
Et maintenant je suis à la rehcerche d'un sac a dos pour mettre cette housse larobe et mettre des cours en plus

J'aimerais un style un peu passe partout faut pas que sa soit estampillé "Bonjour j'ai un Pc dans mon sac !"


----------



## kaos (5 Avril 2010)

Tu répond toi même dans ton post , prend une bonne housse bien épaisse et un sac très moche qui passe inaperçu d'une marque inconnue et le tour est joué ....


----------



## bast06 (5 Avril 2010)

Ouais alors sur ce coup  en me relisant je m'en rend compte  :love: car avec une housse larobe la protection est deja bien present, donc un sac à dos tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique me fera l'affaire ?


----------



## baskitou (7 Avril 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> Bonjour me voilà recent possesseur d'un macbook 13" et d'une housse Larobe dont je suis d'ailleurs tres satisfait.
> Et maintenant je suis à la rehcerche d'un sac a dos pour mettre cette housse larobe et mettre des cours en plus
> 
> J'aimerais un style un peu passe partout faut pas que sa soit estampillé "Bonjour j'ai un Pc dans mon sac !"



Bonjour,
j'ai une question sur cette fameuse house Larobe:
je suis un possesseur des derniers macbook 13'' unibody et j'ai lu plusieurs fois que le mac nageait un peu dans la house.
j'aimerai avoir ton avis car je me tete un peu vaant de l'acheter !!!

meric bien


----------



## bast06 (8 Avril 2010)

Pour la housse je trouve pas qu'il nage spécialement dedans et la matiere de la housse rassure vraiment. Elel est faite pour encaisser les chocs


----------



## Osborne (17 Avril 2010)

j'ai voulu parcourir les 55 pages de ce fil pour éviter un doublon, mais j'ai craqué au bout de 30 pages (et 2 heures :mouais:...) ! Pour mon MB acheté il y a deux mois, je cherchais une sacoche discrète, pour transporter le Mac et ses accessoires.Après avoir fait quelques grands magasins (Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, Carrefour) j'ai jeté mon dévolu à la Fnac sur un sac *Tucano Work Out*
*




*

*



*

Le sac est très bien conçu, avec deux rabats avec scratch et un troisième fermé par un zip. La finition est excellente. Le Macbook rentre pil-poil, un 2,5" et le Magsafe prennent placent dans les rabats sans trop les déformer. Je suis satisfait de mon achat ; seul le prix -44,90&#8364;- me parait un peu salé pour une simple sacoche rembourrée en nylon (mais bon, les accessoiristes pour Mac en profitent  !). Voili voilou :rateau: !​


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2010)

Baskitou //

moi j'ai eu une Larobe mais je ne l'aimait pas beaucoup , elles protégeant quand même très bien même si il y a u peu de jeu ce qui permet en revanche de rajouter une coque par ex ...
J'ai finalement vite changer pour une housse néoprène ( genre combinaison de plongée ) 
Le housse Larobe est un bon produit , c est un classique .

----​
Pour ceux qui sont à la recherche de sacs ,* j'ai plusieurs fois vu des sacs informatique dans des surplus militaire* // Pour 30 ou 50 euros y'a moyen d'avoir des sacs de qualité inégalable avec des look discret , "ça ne conviendra pas a ceux qui veulent un sac avec un peu de look" mais certains de ces sacs militaires sont "tropicalisés"  comme ils disent, c'est a dire qu'ils résistent a la pluie au froid etc ... et pas étanche "qui veut dire résiste a une plongé dans l'eau" .
Voilà , je poste ça car je suis allé dans un surplus et j'ai vu de nouveaux modèles qui _le font grave_ ....


----------



## didiceleste (18 Mai 2010)

Bon c'est redondant, je sais mais les 55 pages à lire... un peu long.
Voila je me suis lancé à acheter un mac! que j'espère recevoir bientot!
je cherche une housse.
Mais deux matières apparaissent dans les deux choix que j'ai fais: 
Néoprène et polyuréthane

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12...e-macbook-13-allure-color.html?bloc=technical 
http://www.amazon.fr/Case-Logic-néoprène-pochette-frontale/dp/B0016P5BNY

Quelles est la différence de ces deux matières?


----------



## kaos (18 Mai 2010)

ben la premiere chez macway ressemble a la matière des* larobe* alors que l'autre c est du *néoprène* comme une combi de plongée .. 

Les larobes sont moins moulantes et assez épaisses celles en néoprenes sont plus fines mais ont un coté Luxe / extensible/ bien fini que je préfère ... ça reste des housses c est pas pour tomber par terre !è dans les deux cas ton ordi est OUT :rose:

Va les toucher dans un magasin


----------



## kaos (5 Juin 2010)

59 euros

http://www.thomann.de/fr/maudio_studiopack.htm


----------



## Tom_Sg (17 Juillet 2010)

Perso j'ai mit la LUXURY de chez We vraiment très bien pour mon utilisation, possibilité de mettre stylo/cours sur les différentes pochettes + poche intérieur pour portable/portefeuille donc plus a l'avoir dans le jeans.

Mais pas encore eu besoin de grosse utilisation !


----------



## romaint (11 Août 2010)

Je cherches une sacoche pas trop chère, pouvant transporter mon macbook et quelques cours...

J'ai parcourus les pages du sujet, (des liens morts) j'ai recherché sur google, je trouve pas la sacoche, le sac qui me convient, il faut qu'il puisse transporter mon macbook et trieurs, feuilles...
Si quelqu'un (un étudiant etc...) à trouvé ce qu'il lui faut sur le forum, faites moi signe


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé ce sac mais en 15.4 pouces cependant, il permet le transport de multiples objets: cours,portable etc...






*>>Sachant que j'aurais une Housse pour protéger mon macbook 13.3 pouces, ça vous semble suffisant??*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Si ce sac ne suffit pas pour un 13 pouces plus quelques périphériques et affaires de cours, je vois mal ce qui pourrait suffire... Si on aime la sobriété, c'est parfait. Par contre, ce serait bien de mettre la référence : on voit juste que c'est un Tucano.

Edit : c'est le modèle Largoprofilo (http://new.tucano.it/shop/largoprofilo.html).


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

> Si ce sac ne suffit pas pour un 13 pouces plus quelques périphériques et affaires de cours, je vois mal ce qui pourrait suffire... Si on aime la sobriété, c'est parfait


Oui j'ai dit que ça me parraissait bien pour mettre pas mal d'affaires!
C'est juste niveau protection du macbook ça devrait le faire?

Oui j'allais mettre le lien juste après!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2010)

Une sacoche solide + une housse = rien à dire, l'ordi sera parfaitement protégé. 
Une coque de protection serait peut-être plus utile que la housse, ou complémentaire en tout cas, car elle protégerait le MacBook même en situation d'utilisation. Mais là, cela devient aussi une question d'esthétique.

L'effet sur un MB blanc de celle-ci n'est pas désagréable : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...oque-de-protection-pour-macbook-13-blanc.html


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Une sacoche solide + une housse = rien à dire, l'ordi sera parfaitement protégé.
> Une coque de protection serait peut-être plus utile que la housse, ou complémentaire en tout cas, car elle protégerait le MacBook même en situation d'utilisation. Mais là, cela devient aussi une question d'esthétique.
> 
> L'effet sur un MB blanc de celle-ci n'est pas désagréable : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...oque-de-protection-pour-macbook-13-blanc.html



Oui c'est vrai qu'une coque serait pas mal! Ca sera pour plus tard, déja 50euros de sac pour ce mois si ça va faire mal!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2010)

Cette sacoche Tucano me semble un très bon choix. Le MacBook sera bien au chaud dedans et ne voudra plus en sortir.


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Août 2010)

J'ai acheter la housse de chez .e et j'en suis très content!


----------



## Aliocha38 (24 Août 2010)

Une valise métalisée (Modèle AluSlight) à 92 . Il existe un plus gros modèle (AluCompact)











Je sais ça n'est pas vraiment un "sac" mais c'est pas la classe à Dallas ?


----------



## vogue55 (2 Septembre 2010)

Pas de réponse pour moi? tant pis merci quand même!


----------



## Scalounet (3 Septembre 2010)

moi, j'ai ça pour le protéger directement, ensuite, il peut aller dans n'importe quelle sacoche ! 






va pas se prendre la tête, non mais !


----------



## TM22 (4 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas la sacoche proposée sur le site d'Apple mais hélas à un prix assez élevé pour les macbook 13 "
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1003ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MTgyNzM2NDQ&s=topSellers

C'est sans doute très au point.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2010)

"Un prix assez élevé" ?   :mouais:  On peut le dire...  

Si vous voulez du choix, allez donc voir sur eBags, ce site gigantesque, où l'on trouve une quantité phénoménale de sacs et de parapluies. Il comporte notamment une section consacrée aux sacoches et sacs à dos pour ordinateurs :
http://www.ebags.com/category/laptop-bags/2006675?ne=100

Et pour être sûr qu'un sac pourra accueillir son portable, il y a même un moteur de recherche qui permet de retrouver les dimensions exactes de son modèle.


----------



## fapacha (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai une besace Be.ez pour protéger et transporter mon Mac et je la trouve géniale. Elle est super pratique, légère et solide !

Je l'ai achetée sur www.coverstyle.fr http://www.coverstyle.fr/product.php?id_product=11

Avec 10% de remise (je crois que le code c'est COVER10) ç'est quand même intéressant! livraison rapide et soignée, tout ce que j'aime 

a bientôt et merci à macgeneration pour la qualité de son contenu!


----------



## simay (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un macbook 13,3' et je recherche une sacoche type sacoche de voyage pour pouvoir emmener mon mac ainsi que quelques affaires de toilettes, mon APN compact, un téléphone et les chargeurs qui vont avec...

Et j'aurais bien aimé que cette sacoche ne fasse pas trop sac pour PC/MAC avec une étiquette dessus genre volez moi...

Actuellement, je ne trouve pas ce que je recherche hormis des choses hors de prix 'cf. les sacoche paul smith sur l'apple store.

PS : J'ai déjà un sac a dos crumpler pour transporter mon mac et un reflex avec deux ou trois objectifs. Ce que je recherche, c'est vraiment un sac bandouillere avec un peu de plus en plus.

des idées ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2010)

Dans le meme cas que toi , j'utilise finalement une housse néoprène et une autre housse
pour pc 17 ou 15 pouces je sais plus ... et le tout dans un sac de voyage ou sac a dos traditionnel , du coup tout est tres bien protégé et rien ne laisse transparaitre que j'ai un portable sur moi ...
Regarde du coté des sac traditionnels , décathlon ou sac militaires etc ... le top est de détourner un sac de son usage premier et de l'adapter ... quitte a mettre quelque chose pour renforcer la résistance au choc ...
mais c est vrai que la pluspart des sacs attirent trop l'attention


----------



## Ekow (29 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> "Un prix assez élevé" ?   :mouais:  On peut le dire...
> 
> Si vous voulez du choix, allez donc voir sur eBags, ce site gigantesque, où l'on trouve une quantité phénoménale de sacs et de parapluies. Il comporte notamment une section consacrée aux sacoches et sacs à dos pour ordinateurs :
> http://www.ebags.com/category/laptop-bags/2006675?ne=100
> ...




Ce site est vraiment génial, tous les sacs du monde sont  dessus, mais on ne peut pas commander en France :'(


----------



## marveyhumus (30 Janvier 2011)

vas sur ce site il est trés complet  
http://www.goincase.com/


----------



## Ekow (30 Janvier 2011)

Bah en fait je cherche plutôt une sacoche actuellement pour transporter mon macbook jusqu'en cours ou au travail, marre du sac à dos avec la be.ez...

J'en avais trouvé une sur eBags mais impossible de commander en France et la sacoche en question n'existe pas quand je la cherche sur des sites français 

Tant pis je vais devoir chercher encore.


----------



## lin (13 Juin 2011)

sandrine91 a dit:


> c'est vrai que j'aime beaucoups cette "larobe" mais j'aimerai surtout protéger le capot
> j'ai vu sur un site un protège capot en silicone ? il faut que je recherche où j'ai vu ça ? je crois  sur un site aux usa ?


J'ai opté pour une housse dure, "Hard Candy" translucide, se fait de plusieurs couleurs et protège très bien en laissant la belle pomme lumineuse apparente.


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2011)

Moi je vais me la jouer Bio  pour mon futur MacbookPro , un Ipanier en Iosier 









Plus sérieusement , sympa le site *http://www.goincase.com*


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2011)

non ?


----------



## kaos (18 Juin 2011)

ça y es , jai choisi mon nouveau sac








ce modéle dechire vraiment


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

http://youtu.be/0oddEWnj7X0


----------



## nonodesormiou (18 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir

je cherche pour mon futur macbook qui devrait arriver, en 13pouces, de quoi le protéger... 
en général j'emmène mon pc portable dans un sac à dos ( genre décathlon avec coin réservé au pc ) mais ça me semble insuffisant... 

vaut il mieux envisager une housse néoprène type BE-EZ ou targus par exemple et continuer avec le sac à dos , ou changer complètement le tout ?

merci de vos conseils affutés !


----------



## GuillaumeF (18 Juillet 2011)

fapacha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai une besace Be.ez pour protéger et transporter mon Mac et je la trouve géniale. Elle est super pratique, légère et solide !
> 
> ...



+1 pour la besace, ça fait un an que je l'utilise quotidiennement pour aller à l'université, avant de le crever, je crois que doit me coucher tôt !!


----------



## 0xyg3n3 (4 Août 2011)

Salut à vous,

J'ai un macbook le problème c'est la housse/sacoche, j'ai en tête la besace de be.ez mais bon le prix..^^
J'avais aussi repéré le Akibag Juusan mais Rupture de stock..
Si vous avez des modèles en tête qui sont similaire et en dessous de 80 je suis preneur!!
Qu'est-ce que je vais mettre dedans ;
-le macbook pro 13".
-un Ipod classique.
-Iphone.
-Magsafe.
-l'adaptateur pour les rétro-projecteur.
-un trieur de temps en temps.
-1 ou 2 bouquin de poche pas bien grand.
-un DDE de 500 type Passport de WD.

MERCI de votre aide!


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

http://web.mac.com/denisburlet/iWeb/agence/773 design produit BasketCity1.html











je les avais oubliés eux :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------







cliquez


----------



## kaos (25 Août 2011)

Classe j'ai trouvé une housse à 13 euros étanche ! je savais pas que ça se faisait


----------



## Tom00 (24 Septembre 2011)

Celle ci est magnifique et malheureusement introuvable, et j'en ai fait des sites! 

http://www.hellocoton.fr/to/vz5#htt.../15/krink-la-housse-de-macbook-qui-degouline/


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai pris ça pour tous les jours




http://www.tucano.com/shop/second-skin-charge-up-for-macbook-pro-and-air-14.html


 et ça pour quand je dois  le transporter avec les accessoires




http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...rotection-pour-macbook-et-macbook-pro-13.html


----------

